#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-10
<vubuntor178> co cach nao de cai dat phan mem ma ko can maty khau root ko cac pro??
<Stanley00> vubuntor178: không, đây là linux mà...
<C4NoC> linux là gì?
<vubuntor178> thi minh dang hoi linux do
<vubuntor178> may tinh o cty cai linux, minh muon cai them 1 it ung dung nhung ma no doi mk cua admin, nho` IT thi ko dc :(
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> up shell lên root đi
<vubuntor692> Xin chào !
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor692
<ubot2> vubuntor692: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor692> Mình cần bạn giúp đỡ. Mình mới mua 1 cái máy Dell Vostro 3400
<vubuntor692> Máy cài sẵn win 7. Mà mình muốn dùng Linuxx
<vubuntor692> Mình chưa sài qua linux, không có kinh nghiệm cài Linux. Mình muốn bạn chỉ mình, được không bạn?
<Stanley00> vubuntor692: vậy bạn đọc beginning guide đi
<Stanley00> !bg | vubuntor692
<ubot2> vubuntor692: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor692> Linux có nhiều phiên bản như Window không bạn? Nếu nhiều phiên bản thì mình máy mình thích hợp dùng phiên bản nào?
<C4NoC> distro thôi
<vubuntor271> cho minh hoi lai cau hoi cai dat ung dung vua nay voi :(, luc nay firefox bi crash
<Stanley00> vubuntor271: thế bạn cần cài chương trình gì?
<Stanley00> vubuntor271: tốt nhất là cứ liên hệ với phòng IT, kẻo lại phải "chịu trách nhiệm" đấy :))
<vubuntor271> minh cai them dock thoi ^^
<vubuntor271> ma cho minh hoi la ai support cho minh cai vu ko xai ibus o ban firefox 6 hoac 7 duoc ko?, o ver 3 minh van xai duoc bt
<C4NoC> bình thường
<C4NoC> ko vấn đề gì cả
<vubuntor271> minh ko dung duoc moi hoi chu' neu bt thi dau can hoi lam gi :(
<C4NoC> sao ko xài dc?
<C4NoC> xài distro nào?
<C4NoC> gnome hay kde/
<vubuntor271> gnome
<C4NoC> chạy ibus chưa?
<C4NoC> gnome thì xài ngon mà
<vubuntor271> minh chay roi, tu khi up len ff7 thi ko dung duoc nua
<vubuntor271> ben chrome thi van bt :(
<C4NoC> logout chÆ°a?
<n0bawk> ai bảo chạy ff7 làm gì
<vubuntor271> minh up tu may hom truoc roi :(
 * n0bawk nhìn ff2 chạy vẫn ngon lành cành đào
<vubuntor271> @nobawk: ff6 minh van ko dung dc @@
<n0bawk> thôi dùng ff3 đi
<n0bawk> :)
<vubuntor271> uhm, thank moi nguoi ^^
<n0bawk> thằng mozilla dạo này chạy theo version à?
<n0bawk> mình chỉ có 1 nhu cầu duy nhất là duyệt web được
<n0bawk> còn mấy cái tính năng mới của nó có khi chẳng mấy khi dùng :-s
<vubuntor922> mọi người ở cho mình hỏi cái này tí
<C4NoC> ?
<vubuntor085> sao sáng nay e dùng lện apt-get update trên ubuntu server không được nhỉ
<vubuntor085> e nghĩa là server ubuntu việt nam đang bảo trì???
<Stanley00> server của fpt?
<C4NoC> vubuntor085, coi nó xài repo nào
<C4NoC> đổi repo khác mà xài
<vubuntor058> hix
<vubuntor058> co ai k
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor058> chi cho minh cai nebean tren ubuntu offline voi
<vubuntor058> va mot so phan mem khac offline
<Stanley00> netbean offline thì bạn lên trang chủ của netbean mà tải về, còn mấy cái khác thì hên xui
<vubuntor058> thank ban nha
<vubuntor058> ma
<C4NoC> offline?
<C4NoC> chịu khó cắm 3g dzô mà cài
<vubuntor058> 3g cai
<vubuntor058> so ton tien lam
<vubuntor058> bao nhieu cho vua ha ban
<vubuntor058> to sai 3g ma binh thuong cung ton rui,ma cai online bang 3g nua chac chiu khong noi qua
<vubuntor058> >>?
<vubuntor607> xin chào
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor607
<ubot2> vubuntor607: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor607> chào bạn
<vubuntor607> nhờ bạn chỉ giúp mình cái này được ko
<vubuntor607> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=17311&start=0
<C4NoC> thrift?
<C4NoC> là cái gì?
<vubuntor607> ?_?
<vubuntor232> alo
<mtngan89> help : bash: ./: No such file or directory
<Stanley00> mtngan89: help. need more info...
<vubuntor169> :D chào các huynh
<vubuntor169> T_T có huynh nào dùm em với
<vubuntor169> em không cài được ubuntu 11 trên laptop HP 4520s
<Stanley00> !ASK
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor169> T_T nó chạy được 1 chút là đơ luôn
<vubuntor169> không chạy được vào trang chọn language nữa
<Stanley00> vubuntor169: bạn đã checksum kỹ chưa?
<vubuntor169> T_T em lấy cái file iso đó
<vubuntor169> cài trên vmware
<vubuntor169> thì được mà
<vubuntor169> sau đó em có cài trực tiếp trên win ko được
<vubuntor169> em lại tạo trên usb
<vubuntor169> cài cũng không được
<vubuntor169> nó chạy ở màn hình tím tím đó 1 lát rồi đơ luôn
<vubuntor169> T_T em phải giữ nút power 1 lúc mới tắt được
<Stanley00> vubuntor169: checksum trước đi...
<vubuntor169> dạ
<vubuntor169> chờ em chút em check xem sao
<vubuntor391> Hi everybode
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor391
<ubot2> vubuntor391: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor391> tôi muốn cài 2 samba server trong cùng mạng
<vubuntor391> giúp mình với để nó ko xung đột
<vubuntor391> vì server của mình yếu nên phải chia ra làm 2 cái
<C4NoC> xung đột sao?
<C4NoC> có gì mà xung đột?
<C4NoC> muốn cài gì thì cài chớ
<vubuntor999> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor999> sau khi ming cài win 7 rồi cài ubuntu
<vubuntor999> sau đó mình quay lai win7 thấy cái firefox đen sì
<vubuntor999> lỗi này do đâu
<vubuntor169> T_T em đã checksum rồi, file iso em tải về chính xác không có bị lỗi
<vubuntor999> mình đã đã cài lại win 7 rồi cại lại ubuntu rồi
<vubuntor999> :?
<Stanley00> vubuntor169: bạn thử chạy live USB chưa?
<vubuntor169> T_T em dùng cái soft trong đĩa iso để làm live usb
<vubuntor169> chạy thử những kết quả vẫn như thế
<Stanley00> vubuntor169: hmm, cấu hình con này có i7, card ATI à? <=có sao không sn C4NoC?
<vubuntor169> T_T ko có
<vubuntor169> máy của em i3 thôi
<C4NoC> vubuntor999, ubuntu làm quái gì firefox win 7
<C4NoC> windoof lởm, thì xóa hết đi
<C4NoC> vubuntor169, live usb ko chạy?
<vubuntor169> live usb cho vào boot được
<vubuntor169> nhưng cũng như cài trên win
<vubuntor169> chạy được đến cái màn hình tím tím thì dừng
<vubuntor169> chưa vào được cả phần chọn language
<C4NoC> trước đó có mục chọn nào ko?
<vubuntor169> nếu cài bằng usb thì có các mục chọn
<C4NoC> vubuntor169, ko thì down cái đĩa alternate
<C4NoC> cài ko có gui
<C4NoC> coi có chạy dc ko
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> vubuntor169, mục chọn nào?
<vubuntor169> T_T nếu không có gui thì nó chạy được
<vubuntor169> em chọn mục đầu tiên của nó T_T
<C4NoC> vubuntor169, thế tập cài ko gui xem
<vubuntor169> :( hic, em ko biết cài không có gui
<Stanley00> vubuntor169: nó cũng dễ lắm, dễ hơn cài win nữa á ;D
<vubuntor169> có khi nào do card màn hình ko ạ
<vubuntor169> :-?? laptop em mua ko có card màn hình rời
<C4NoC> ko
<C4NoC> Stanley00, có xài ubuntu thì giúp dùm
<Stanley00> vubuntor169: kinh nghiệm nhỏ, khi cài nên rút cái dây mạng ra, cài cho nhanh rồi update sau...
<C4NoC> ko phải
<C4NoC> có thể do acpi gì đó
<vubuntor169> T_T có cần chỉnh lại cái gì trong bộ cài không ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor169: cứ tải file alternate về rồi thử đi, chẳng cần làm gì hết...
<vubuntor169> ủa file alternate là gì ạ, em thấy trên trang chủ có mỗi mục download file iso thôi mà
<vubuntor169> :D à em thấy rồi
<vubuntor285> minh cai unbutu ma k xem duoc video tren youtube
<vubuntor285> ai giup minh voi
<Stanley00> !restrict-extra
<ubot2> Factoid 'restrict-extra' not found
<Stanley00> !restrict-extras
<ubot2> Factoid 'restrict-extras' not found
<Stanley00> !restrict
<ubot2> Factoid 'restrict' not found
<Stanley00> !ubuntu-restrict-extras
<ubot2> Stanley00: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stanley00> vubuntor285: cài thêm gói này vào đi bạn ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Stanley00> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubot2> Stanley00: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stanley00> !restricted-extras
<ubot2> Stanley00: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stanley00> fsck ubot2!!!
<vubuntor285> Stanley00
<vubuntor285> cai nhu the nao a
<Stanley00> "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras "
<Stanley00> không hiểu thì xem link sau
<Stanley00> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor285> Stanley00>
<vubuntor285> duoc roi ban ah
<vubuntor285> cam on nhieu
<vubuntor285> minh k go duoc tieng viet co dau
<Stanley00> vubuntor285: ;)
<vubuntor285> phai cai goi nao vay ban
<Stanley00> ibus-unikey
<Stanley00> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor285> khong thay danh cho unbutu 11.04 ban oi
<Stanley00> "sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey" :-|
<vubuntor285> oki
<vubuntor285> de minh thu
<Stanley00> .zZ
<vubuntor285> hi xi nua ma danh co dau la minh lam theo ban thanh cong
<vubuntor285> cam on nhieu lam
<vubuntor354> :D có ai cài ununtu 11.10 chưa ợ
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor354> :D huynh stanley có biết load file nào để cài song song với win ko
<Stanley00> song song? lấy live USB cài bình thường mà?
<vubuntor354> live USB cũng cài song song với window được ạ
<Stanley00> ợ. bộ đó giờ không được hả? thế đó giờ bạn cài bằng gì? wubi?
<vubuntor354> :D em cài bằng wubi
<vubuntor354> nhưng ubuntu 11.10 hình như chưa có
<Stanley00> wubi thì không gọi là cài "song song" bạn à...
<vubuntor354> ủa em thấy khi vào win thì có 2 lựa chọn mà
<vubuntor354> :D
<Stanley00> nhưng nó không phải là "song song", thế thôi...
<vubuntor354> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/11.10/beta-2/
<vubuntor354> em vào link này
<vubuntor354> nhưng không biết load file nào để tạo live USB được
<vubuntor354> anh stanley có biết load file nào ko chỉ em với
<vubuntor354> ubuntu-11.10-beta2-dvd-i386.iso    em đã load file này về rồi, nhưng trong đó ko có công cụ tạo live usb
<Stanley00> vubuntor354: unetbootin hoặc cái link này này http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer.exe
<vubuntor354> cái ubiversal này chỉ tạo được cho ubuntu 11.04 thôi mà anh
<Stanley00> vậy lấy unetbootin ấy....
<vubuntor354> :-<
<vubuntor906> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<vubuntor319> dfs
<Tux|Ubuntu> sfd
<vubuntor319> hi
<vubuntor319> cho mình hỏi để lập trình trên ubuntu cần dùng phần mềm gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor319: lập trình gì, ở mức nào ?
<nobawk> cần cái đầu và chân tay
 * nobawk lăn ra chết
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-11
<vubuntor844> ban oi cho minh hoi, minh dung libre office math trong ubuntu, nhung khong biet cach de copy cac phuong trinh vao word
<vubuntor844> vay phai lam the nao
<Stanley00> vubuntor844: ủa? copy là sao bạn? mở libre lên, chèn pt vào, nó sẽ mở cái math đó lên, ok là tự chèn mà?
<vubuntor844> minh mo libre office math, roi minh viet phuong trinh trong do.  sau do minh muon copy phuong trinh do vao  office writer ma
<Stanley00> vubuntor844: sao bạn không mở writter trước nhỉ? không thì copy paste cũng bình thường mà? :-/
<vubuntor844> vay mo writer truoc van soan thao  duoc phuong trinh nhu Math ah?
<Stanley00> vâng, nó nằm ở chỗ insert/fomular  gì gì đó
<vubuntor844> vay ah. de minh thu xem da nhe. nhung ma hoi truoc   minh khong copy duoc phuong trinh tu Math vao Writer ma
<vubuntor742> chào mọi người
<vubuntor742> mọi người có thể cho mình hỏi là unbutu 11.04 có thể kết nối với máy chiều được không ạ?
<Stanley00> kết nối bình thường mà
<vubuntor742> có cần phải cài thêm cái gì không ạ
<vubuntor742> vì mình mới cài mà chưa có máy chiếu để kết nối, nên mình muốn hỏi xem thế nào
<C4NoC> bình thường
<vubuntor742> có nghĩa là cài xong kết nối vô tư, không phải cài thêm cái gì phải không ạ
<Stanley00> uhm nếu như mọi thứ bình thường thì sẽ kết nối bình thường =))
<vubuntor742> ok
<vubuntor742> cảm ơn mọi ngưởi, chiều mình lên trường xin thử, nếu mà không được thì các anh có thể dự đoán được vì sao không?
<C4NoC> vubuntor742, cứ thử đi
<C4NoC> chắc chắn dc
<vubuntor742> hì
<vubuntor742> vậy là mình yên tâm rồi
<vubuntor742> cảm ơn các anh
<vubuntor742> các anh có thể cho em xin tài liệu kompozer trên linux được không ạ?
<Stanley00> help, google, manpages và info <= nhiêu đây dư rồi
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> kompozer là gì
<vubuntor742> hí
<vubuntor742> <C4NoC> mà không biết á
<vubuntor742> xạo
<vubuntor742> thôi
<vubuntor742> mình cảm ơn các bạn
<vubuntor742> có gì chiều hỏi tiếp
<vubuntor742> <Stanley00>  Æ¡i
<vubuntor742> bạn nói thế khác gì bảo mình tự tìm đi
<vubuntor742> hỏi gì  nhiều thế
<vubuntor742> :))
<Stanley00> chính xác là mình muốn nói thế đấy, tài liệu về kom... thì trả lời thế mới hợp chứ
<vubuntor169> Làm sao mình có thể nhận biết được 1 ứng dụng, hay game có thể chạy được trên ubuntu?
<vubuntor491> Làm sao mình biết được 1 application, 1 program, hay 1 game có thể hoạt động đươc trên ubuntu?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor491: của Windows ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> ta khái quát là ... không chạy được cho nhanh gọn :D
<vubuntor184> xin chao
<vubuntor184> cho minh xin link download nhan linux duoc khong
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> là cái gì?
<vubuntor184> download kernel linux đó
<vubuntor184> trang chủ của kernel không down được
<C4NoC> .g kernel.org
<Tux|Ubuntu> github.com search linus tovarlds
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> ủa, sao ko, trang đó up lại rồi mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> C4NoC: kernel.org trở lại rồi nhưng không tải được
<C4NoC> ờ
<vubuntor184> đúng rồi
<C4NoC> nhớ rồi
<C4NoC> git nó xóa hết rồi
<C4NoC> thế lên git hub
<vubuntor184> giờ down ở trang nào bạn ơi
<C4NoC> https://github.com/torvalds/linux
<Tux|Ubuntu> github.com
<vubuntor184> được rồi
<vubuntor184> cám ơn bạn nhé
<Tux|Ubuntu> quên không bảo chọn cái tag 3.0 nữa
<Tux|Ubuntu> :D
<C4NoC> có seo đâu
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor289> Chao
<vubuntor289> Lam sao de cai Mysql tren ubuntu 11.04, sao dong lenh Alt+F2 khoong thuc hienj lenh. Vui longf giup minh ty
<C4NoC> vubuntor289, sudo apt-get install mysql
<vubuntor289> Minh lam roi nhung sau khi enter he thong im lim khong thuc hien lenh, cung khong bao loi
<C4NoC> vubuntor289, mà muốn chạy cái gì
<C4NoC> mysql client hay server?
<vubuntor289> Server mysql databse de cac may workstation trong lan ket noi tren databse mysql
<C4NoC> vubuntor289, sudo service mysql start
<C4NoC> vubuntor289, lên google, cách config mysql
<C4NoC> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/mysql.html
<vubuntor289> da thu roi, chua start duoc lam sao ma config?,, go dong lenh ma khong hoat dong
<vubuntor289> dung ca sysnapted cai thi bao ok nhung khong cach nao de khoi dong service ca
<C4NoC> coi log
<C4NoC> xem bị sao
<vubuntor289> mysql log khong ghi gi ca, ke ca error
<C4NoC> vubuntor289, coi cái link kia chưa?
<vubuntor289> xem roi, da lam nhung he thong khong bao loi, cung khong thuc hien lenh
<vubuntor289> Cai ibus-unikey cung khong duoc
<C4NoC> netstat -npl | grep 3306
<vubuntor289> go vao command thi OK nhung he thong khong thuc hien lenh!!!
<C4NoC> :|
<vubuntor289> co cach nao khac khong?
<C4NoC> vubuntor289, có, học cơ bản về linux đi
<vubuntor289> Neu khong vuong mac thi hoi day de lam gi?
<C4NoC> mấy cái này, học cơ bản, từ đầu thì tự biết cách giải quyết
<vubuntor289> Da cai xong nhieu cai roi, nhung den cai nay thi bi vuong!! vayj thu hoi co co ban khong???
<vubuntor064> có ai hum zạ
<vubuntor064> cho e hỏi cái
<vubuntor064> alo
<vubuntor064> alo
<vubuntor064> có ai hum thía
<C4NoC> hem
<C4NoC> hỏi j
<vubuntor064> thế này
<vubuntor064> e cài win 7 rùi
<vubuntor064> sao đó cài Ubun 11.04
<vubuntor064> lên trang Ubuntu
<vubuntor064> vào cái chỗ Download Ubun installer for Win
<vubuntor064> chạy chương trình tự chạy
<vubuntor064> đăng kí xong tài khoản
<vubuntor064> cái nó chạy đc 1 lúc thì nổi lên cái bảng
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> download cái iso về
<C4NoC> burn vào usb
<C4NoC> rồi reboot mà cài
<vubuntor908> alo
<vubuntor908> hum có ai giúp e đc àh
<vubuntor550> e muốn hỏi server linux của em lỗi gì mà 1 số mã js hoặc css  nó ko hỗ trợ nên ko load đc ! test code ở local thì ok
<vubuntor550> ko có ai trả lời ạ
<C4NoC> có dzụ đó hả
<vubuntor550> vâng anh
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> chịu
<C4NoC> do code
<C4NoC> chứ dính gì đến server
<vubuntor550> code ở local
<vubuntor550> chạy bt
<vubuntor550> do code sao được
<C4NoC> coi path
<C4NoC> coi path có đúng ko
<C4NoC> vubuntor550, vào log server mà coi
<vubuntor550> ko liên quan :|
<vubuntor550> chạy file .css
<vubuntor550> ,js
<vubuntor550> nó ko load dc luôn
<vubuntor550> trắng phau
<vubuntor550> chứ ko phải 404 a ạ
<C4NoC> thì nó ko load dc mấy file .css , js chứ sao
<vubuntor550> ko load đc là do server mới lên hỏi xem có trường hợp nào ko
<vubuntor550> local ok
<vubuntor550> host ko run đc
<C4NoC> path
<C4NoC> coi log server
<C4NoC> nói khơi khơi, sao biết lỗi gì
<vubuntor550> bạn ko hiểu ý mình
<vubuntor550> log server ko giải quyết vấn đề gì cả
<vubuntor550> hỏi rõ là có trường hợp nào với server linux như thế ko
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor550> tất cả các host đều bị
<vubuntor550> ko phải 1 mình host nào cả
<C4NoC> thế code lởm
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor550> code sypex dumper
<vubuntor550> down từ trang chủ về luôn
<vubuntor550> local chạy đc
<vubuntor948> C4NoC
<vubuntor948> giup minh voi
<vubuntor948> ai giup minh cai dat phan mem tang toc download tren unbutu di
<Stanley00> Downthemall cho firefox hoặc cứ wget mà dùng :D
<vubuntor948> chi minh di
<vubuntor948> minh k biet may cai do
<Stanley00> .g cài đặt downthemall cho firefox
<vubuntor948> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<vubuntor948> minh cai ibus bi loi nhu the nay
<Stanley00> lấy gioogle ra search đi bạn, trên mạng hướng dẫn đầy rồi
<vubuntor948> ai ranh giup voiw
<vubuntor948> oki
<vubuntor948> cai do de minh lam thu
<vubuntor515> chào mọi người
<vubuntor515> có ai giúp mình cấu hình máy ảo đi nét được k
<Stanley00> máy ảo nào? virtual box?
<vubuntor515> vmware
<Stanley00> ờm, vậy thì không biết
<vubuntor070> chào mọi người
<lmq2401> vubuntor070: chào!
<vubuntor070> ai giúp mình cấu hình máy ảo cài unbutu đi net với
<vubuntor070> mình dùng vmware 6.5
<lmq2401> vubuntor070: "đi net" là làm gì?
<vubuntor070> có nghĩa là cấu hình làm sao mà đi được internet ấy bạn
<lmq2401> vubuntor070: sao phải dùng máy ảo mà không dùng máy "thật" ?
<vubuntor070> hic
<vubuntor070> có vấn đề nữa muốn mấy bạn giúp đây
<vubuntor070> mình dùng máy lenovo b450
<vubuntor070> cài unbutu 11.04 bằng wubi
<vubuntor070> nhưng không kết nối được với máy chiếu
<vubuntor070> nên đành dùng máy ảo
<vubuntor070> mà máy ảo lại k đi được nẻ
<vubuntor070> mà máy ảo lại k đi được nét
<vubuntor070> chán đủ đường thế đó
<vubuntor070> unbutu mà k đi net thì chỉ là bộ xương khô thôi
<Stanley00> máy chiếu gì mà không connect được?
<vubuntor070> hình  như là của sony
<vubuntor070> hic
<vubuntor070> ai mà để ý cái máy treo trên cao đó
<vubuntor184> cac ban nghien cuu va cai dat de su dung phan mem HTKK3.0 tren Ubuntu 11.4 nhe
<vubuntor184> minh cai vao ma ko chay duoc ung dung HTK3.0
<vubuntor306> chào mọi người
<vubuntor306> lâu quá không quay lại diễn đàn ! ubutnu cấp này có tính năng gì mới ko nhỉ ?
<vubuntor306> không biết nó có hỗ trợ driver p8h61 không nhỉ ?
<vubuntor306> mọi người vẫn khó chịu như xưa nhỉ ?
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> ở đây mọi người tự nguyện
<nobawk> ai thích nói gì thì nói
<nobawk> và mọi người cũng bận, nên ko phải lúc nào cũng trả lời bạn được
<vubuntor306> ừm mình cũng biết ^^
<nobawk> nguyên tắc là đặt câu hỏi và chờ ai đó trả lời
<nobawk> còn ko ai trả lời thì mời bạn vào khi khác
<Stanley00> bổ sung tí, không ai trả lời thì nên xem lại câu hỏi và search xung quanh google tí ;))
<vubuntor306> ừm có lẽ vậy =))
<vubuntor306> àk có một vài điều !
<vubuntor306> không biết trên linux mình có những tool gì liên quan đến lập trình C hay C# python ko nhỉ
<vubuntor306> C#, python
<vubuntor306> có lẽ mình đã có câu trả lời :))
<vubuntor766> cac ban nghien cuu cai htkk3.0 tren ubuntu nhe
<Stanley00> vubuntor766: không cần thiết, nó là win native mà, chạy trên win thôi.
<Stanley00> vubuntor306: vậy lần sau nên search trước khi hỏi nhé... ;)
<vubuntor766> cac ban co cach nao ko?
<Stanley00> vubuntor766: bạn có window không?
<vubuntor766> minh thay tren youtube co video cai duoc htkk2.5 do
<Stanley00> haizz, vậy thì thử với wine đi
<nobawk> wine?
<nobawk> .g htkk
<vubuntor949> hello
<vubuntor949> i don't see xorg.conf in ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor949> vietnamese or english  ???
<kid__> vietnamese:)
<vubuntor949> làm sao để tạo file xorg.conf trong 11.04 ?
<kid__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746908
<kid__> :3
<vubuntor792> alo
<vubuntor792> trar loi chua?
<vubuntor792> may moi khoi dong lai
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-12
<vubuntor596> hi
<vubuntor596> cho minh hoi loi nay cac ban oi An unhandlable error occured
<vubuntor596> An unhandlable error occured
<vubuntor596> co ai hem
<Stanley00>  bị khi nào? đang làm gì mà bị cái lỗi đó
<vubuntor596> minh cai ibus ban ah
<vubuntor596> moi bi gio ne
 * Stanley00 nhìn cái thông báo lỗi mà cảm tình ghê "lỗi không xác định..." RFL
<vubuntor596> minh da lam nhu the nay theo huong dan tren dien dan unbutu
<Stanley00> mở terminal lên, "sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey"
<vubuntor596> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<vubuntor596> no bao loi nhu the nay ne
<vubuntor596> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Stanley00> còn dòng sau là "í another program using it?"
<vubuntor596> hi
<vubuntor596> do ban
<vubuntor596> gio minh phai lam sao
<Stanley00> tắt cái software center đi
<vubuntor596> sao tat day ban oi
<Stanley00> "is another process using it" <= báo lỗi rành rành thế này mà... .zZ
<Stanley00> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<Stanley00> vậy phiền bạn đọc cái bên trên nha
<vubuntor596> minh doc roi
<vubuntor596> cung tat cai software center roi
<vubuntor596> cai no van bao vay ah
<vubuntor596> may ban chi gium di
<Stanley00> vubuntor596: reboot đi
<vubuntor596> oki
<vubuntor287> stanley00
<vubuntor287> chi cho minh cai lenh luc nay di
<Stanley00> "sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey"
<n0bawk> :3
<C4NoC> fsck afterlastangel
<afterlastangel> WTF???
<vubuntor397> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor397> lam sao kiem tra minh da cai ibus chua nhi
<vubuntor112> đã cài xong ibus
<vubuntor112> chân thành cảm ơn mọi người rất nhiều
<vubuntor112> còn 1 vấn đề mình muốn thỉnh giáo
<vubuntor112> có ai giúp với
<vubuntor112> có ai giúp với
<kid__> ?
<vubuntor112> mình dùng lenovo b450 cài unbutu 11.04 bằng phần mềm wubi
<vubuntor112> nhưng k kết nối với máy chiều được
<vubuntor112> máy chiều là máy soni
<vubuntor112> ai giúp mình sửa với
<vubuntor112> stanley hôm qua nói k cần cài đặt gì cũng connect được mà
<vubuntor112> :))
<vubuntor939> Tai sao Firefox khong lam viec tren MAC co ket noi nhung khong hien thi
<vubuntor939> Safari va Chrome thi lam viec
<kid__> Mac thi lien quan gi den Ubuntu?
<C4NoC> vubuntor939, mac thì ra tiệm mà hỏi
<vubuntor939> Toi tuong day la ho tro truc tuyen cho Fire Fox
<kid__> vubuntor939: xem title cua channel coi
<C4NoC> wut?
<vubuntor231> hí
<vubuntor231> hôm qua mình hỏi đó
<vubuntor231> mình dùng máy lenovo b450
<vubuntor231> k connect tới máy chiếu được
<vubuntor231> giờ mình phải làm sao?
<C4NoC> cắm vào
<C4NoC> chọn screen , hay display gì đó
<C4NoC> cho nó out ra
<C4NoC> hết
<vubuntor231> ặc
<vubuntor231> cắm rồi
<vubuntor231> rút rồi
<vubuntor231> cũng k được bạn ơi
<vubuntor231> có phải cài driver gì gì đó không?
<kid__> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=6854
<kid__> thu cai nay coi
<kid__> @@
<vubuntor231> cảm ơn kid
<vubuntor231> để mình đọc thử coi
<kid__> vubuntor231: card Nvidia a`
<vubuntor231> mình cài rồi
<vubuntor231> à quên
<vubuntor231> card mình là card Nvidia
<vubuntor231> card rời, 256 hay 512 gì đó
<C4NoC> vubuntor231, cắm máy chiếu vào
<C4NoC> bật lên
<C4NoC> vubuntor231, vào chỗ display
<C4NoC> xem nó có hiện ra ko
<vubuntor231> mình vào monitor
<vubuntor231> không có displsy
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> monitor
<vubuntor231> màn hình nó báo là unknown
<vubuntor231> hồi hôm mình cắm máy chiều vào rồi
<vubuntor231> cũng cắm trước khi bật máy
<vubuntor231> bất  máy lên k được
<vubuntor231> cũng vào monitor rồi
<vubuntor231> nhưng k có gì để chọn cả
<vubuntor231> cũng tắt máy bật lên rồi
<vubuntor231> chả được
<vubuntor231> giờ phải làm sao,
<C4NoC> vubuntor231, cắm vào, rồi restart X xem
<vubuntor231> mấy ngày này cấu hình máy thật rồi
<vubuntor231> rồi
<vubuntor231> mình làm rồi
<vubuntor231> chả được bạn ơi
<C4NoC> vubuntor231, cắm vào, bật lên, restart máy xem
<vubuntor231> ok
<vubuntor231> làm hết rồi à
<vubuntor231> chả được
<vubuntor231> k có tín hiệu gì hết
<vubuntor231> có ai giúp mình với, mình phải báo cá trên unbutu
<vubuntor231> huhu
<C4NoC> ngộ
<C4NoC> xài bình thường mà
<vubuntor431> ban oi cho minh hoi tai sao sau khi minh cai ubuntu tren may thi cu xuat hien trash 1000 trong cac o dia vay?
<vubuntor231> hic
<vubuntor231> rứa mới nói chứ
<lmq2401> trash là cái thùng rác
<vubuntor231> chả biết thế nào nữa
<lmq2401> không phải là thùng rác mà là rác nói chung
<vubuntor867> có ai ở đây ko ạ
<vubuntor867> giúp mình với
<vubuntor431> neu la rac vay sao minh da delete roi ma ngay hom sau no lai xuat hien?
<vubuntor867> ko
<vubuntor867> phải rac dau
<vubuntor867> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor867> là
<vubuntor867> minh muon remove cai vmware
<vubuntor867> thì làm the nào
<vubuntor231> bạn vào control panel
<vubuntor231> làm bình thường mà
<vubuntor231> mà bạn cài đượ vmware trên  máy unbutu à
<vubuntor231> hay là bạn cài trên win
<vubuntor867> tren ubuntu
<vubuntor867> mà
<vubuntor867> ko phải wiin dau
<vubuntor867> sao lau vay
<vubuntor867> nhỉ
<vubuntor867> :(
<vubuntor231> hay à nha
<vubuntor231> sao bạn caì được vậy
<vubuntor867> hic
<vubuntor867> cai duoc ma
<vubuntor867> cac goi binh thuong van remove dc
<vubuntor867> ma sao cai nay ko remove dc nhỉ
<vubuntor867> ec
<vubuntor867> doi mai ko co phan hoi la sao
<C4NoC> phan hoi j
<vubuntor867> t hoi la
<vubuntor867> lam the nao de remove vmware khoi ubuntu
<C4NoC> thì xóa nó đi
<vubuntor867> hic
<vubuntor867> ko làm dc chư
<C4NoC> vmware
<vubuntor867> các cai khac remove bt
<C4NoC> mà muốn xóa cái gì?
<vubuntor867> ma cai nay
<C4NoC> mấy cái image
<vubuntor867> ko remove dc
<C4NoC> hay gì?
<vubuntor867> vmware
<vubuntor867> phan mem tao may ảo ấy
<C4NoC> biết rồi
<C4NoC> xóa chương trình
<C4NoC> hay mấy file disk image
<C4NoC> xóa, mà ko biết xóa cái gì à
<vubuntor867> gỡ bỏ hăn chương trinh của nó đi
<C4NoC> vào synaptic mà gỡ
<vubuntor867> mà chương trình với file disk image
<vubuntor867> thì cso gì khác nhau
<C4NoC> :|
<kalinka> co d.c nào có link ubuntu 11.10 chưa
<C4NoC> chÆ°a
<C4NoC> đã ra đâu
<Samaclacda> Hello world
<Tux|Ubuntu> Bê lô gua
<vubuntor203> khi cai file *.bin thi bi loi the nay cac bac giup em voi. Em vua cai ubuntu 11.10 chua kip cai bo go tieng viet
<vubuntor203> The installer has detected that your system uses the dash shell as /bin/sh.  This shell is not supported by the installer. You can work around this problem by changing /bin/sh to be a symbolic link to a supported shell such as bash. For example, on Ubuntu systems, execute this shell command:    % sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow dash    Install as /bin/sh? No Please refer to the Getting Started guide for more information, or contact C
<Stanley00> vubuntor203: bạn định cài chương trình gì thế?
<vubuntor203> em cai cai arm-2011.03.42-arm-none-eabi.bin
<vubuntor203> de compile kernel cho cai nas xhl
<nobawk> cái đó là cho arm
<vubuntor203> gia lap arm
<nobawk> cái file .bin đó là cho ARM ko phải cho máy tính
<Stanley00> hmm, vụ này ngoài tầm với, /me ngồi hóng thôi...
<vubuntor203> ah
<nobawk> giả lập arm thì phải dùng chương trình giả lập để chạy
<vubuntor203> thanks bac
<vubuntor203> http://www.vnbits.org/forums/user-guides-18/huong-dan-cach-build-kernel-cho-buffalo-ls-xhl-kernel-2-6-35-7-a-453/
<vubuntor203> day em lam theo cai nay
<vubuntor203> cac bac giup em voi hiii
<vubuntor203> dang muon compile thu cai kernel moi cho nas xhl xem the nao
<Stanley00> vubuntor203: hú Tux|Ubuntu á :)
<nobawk> vubuntor203: vào terminal chạy lệnh
<nobawk> vubuntor203: file arm-2011.03.42-arm-none-eabi.bin
<nobawk> vubuntor203: nó ra cái gì?
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor203
<ubot2> vubuntor203: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<nobawk> nếu nó là compiler thì phải cài được
<nobawk> vubuntor203: hoặc đó ko phải là file sh
<vubuntor203> em chmod +x cho no sau do ./ten file thif no ra the nay
<vubuntor203> The installer has detected that your system uses the dash shell as /bin/sh.  This shell is not supported by the installer. You can work around this problem by changing /bin/sh to be a symbolic link to a supported shell such as bash. For example, on Ubuntu systems, execute this shell command:    % sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow dash    Install as /bin/sh? No Please refer to the Getting Started guide for more information, or contact C
<nobawk> vubuntor203: máy bạn dùng dash shell nên nó thế đó
<nobawk> vubuntor203: chỉnh nó về bash thì chắc hết
<vubuntor203> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706659/
<nobawk> vubuntor203: hoặc chạy thử lệnh sudo bash ./tenfile
<vubuntor203> vang de em thu
<vubuntor203> van the cac bac ah
<vubuntor203> them bash vao roi
<vubuntor203> no van bao nhu cu
<nobawk> vubuntor203: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow dash
<nobawk> vubuntor203: rồi chạy lại ./tenfile xem
<vubuntor203> vang
<vubuntor203> van the cac bac ah
<vubuntor203> hix
<vubuntor203> em di an com day ti xuong hoi han cac bac tiep thanks cac bac da giup do em
<nobawk> hmmm
<nobawk> thế thì lạ nhỉ
<nobawk> vubuntor203: coi lại xem ubuntu cài bash chưa
<nobawk> vubuntor203: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash
<nobawk> vubuntor203: nó ra cái gì?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor203: bác xdtv, ps2guy hay bác nào đấy :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor203: http://lacie.busfreaks.nl/2011/01/how-to-build-your-own-custom-kernel/
<vubuntor203> sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash no ra cai man hinh configuring dash bac ah
<vubuntor203> hehe khong phai dau neu la 2 bac day chac khong phai hoi nhu em dau
<vubuntor203> bash is already the newest version.   bash cai roi cac bac ah
<vubuntor231> co ai bik kiem tra tai khoan dcom  3 G tren ubuntu k,
<vubuntor231> chi minh voi
<vubuntor231> co ai bik sai 3G tren ubuntu k
<nguyenvantuanrs> ba.n chay chuong trinh cua D-com len roi vao kiem tra thoi
<kid__> vubuntor231: http://blog.ganneff.de/blog/2007/08/28/umts-3g-in-linux-very-simple-b.html
<vubuntor203> Em co cai usb 3g e1800 cua vina chay dc tat ca cac mang
<vubuntor203> cam vao ubuntu  click vao bieu tuong mang da thay no nhan
<vubuntor203> mobile net work roi
<vubuntor203> click tiep vao no lam tho huwong dan cua no la ok
<vubuntor231> ha??
<vubuntor231> nhung
<vubuntor203> em cai cai ARM compile  file *.bin ma no bao loi
<vubuntor203> The installer has detected that your system uses the dash shell as /bin/sh.  This shell is not supported by the installer. You can work around this problem by changing /bin/sh to be a symbolic link to a supported shell such as bash. For example, on Ubuntu systems, execute this shell command:    % sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow dash    Install as /bin/sh? No Please refer to the Getting Started guide for more information, or contact C
<vubuntor203> cac bac giup em voi
<vubuntor231> hix
<vubuntor231> co thay
<vubuntor231> giao dien no dau
<vubuntor203> em dang dung ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor203> no tu nhan het
<vubuntor203> co cau hinh tat ca cac mang o Viet Nam
<kid__> vubuntor231: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1087617
<vubuntor231> uh
<vubuntor231> coi phat da
<vubuntor231> hix
<vubuntor231> down tren trang chu thay ban ubuntu 11.04 thui ma
<vubuntor231> lam gi co ubuntu 11.10 dau ban
<kid__> vubuntor231: ai bao da co 11.10?
<Stanley00> chắc lại chạy trên 11.04 không chạy trên 11.10 được đây ấy mà
 * Stanley00 =))
<vubuntor203> em dang dung
<vubuntor203> day
<kid__> chac beta?
<kid__> tren trang chu van 1 day ago co ma
<kid__> =))
<vubuntor203> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<vubuntor203> em dung ban nay
 * kid__ chiu.
<kid__> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<kid__> daily build?
<vubuntor203> dung roi daily  build
<vubuntor655> chào mọi người
<kid__> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor655> cho mình hỏi là unbutu có thể cài được phần mềm yahoo không ?
<vubuntor655> chả là đang muốn chuyên qua unbutu dùng hẳn
<vubuntor655> nhưng hình như bên này không cài được yahoo thì phải
<kid__> pidgin co the thay the duoc yahoo
<kid__> uh
<vubuntor655> pidgin có thể đăng nhập id yahoo không ạ?
<Stanley00> pidgin chỉ không voice chat và webcam được thôi, còn lại okay hết
<kid__> pidgin ho tro ( hinh nhu la 12) trinh chat khac nhau
<kid__> trong do co ca yahoo
<vubuntor655> làm sao cài đặt ạ
<kid__> 19
<Stanley00> kid__: thật á? 19! đó giờ chỉ add mỗi ID yahoo :))
<kid__> ban dung ban Ubuntu nao?
<kid__> Stanley00: /me vua dem' ma=))
<vubuntor655> 11.04 bạn ơi
 * kid__ dung ca IRC nua
<kid__> ben windoof
<Stanley00> kid__ support tận tình ghê :))
 * kid__ tat tat Stanley00 
<kid__> 11.04 co pidgin khong nhi
<kid__> hay phai cai
<vubuntor655> Stanley00 cũng nhiệt tình không kém mà
<Stanley00> kid__: phải cài, vẫn xài empathy :(
<kid__> o`
<kid__> the vao Ubuntu Software Center ma cai
<vubuntor655> rốt cục có ai chỉ cho tớ cài k
 * kid__ vua noi xong doa'
 * kid__ di doc docs tiep
<vubuntor655> còn nữa
<vubuntor655> có ai chỉ cho mình cách đọc tài liệu hay lấy tài liệu trên docs với
<nobawk> docs?
<nobawk> pidgin có hỗ trợ voice và wc mà
<nobawk> có điều ko hổ trợ yahoo thôi :3
<Stanley00> sn nobawk lại đùa em rồi :))
<nobawk> đùa gi
<nobawk> gmail nói chuyện ầm ầm
<Stanley00> nobawk: ý /me là /me đang nói về chủ đề yahoo thôi, với lại /me đâu có xài gì ngoài yahoo đâu, nên sao /me biết được :(
<lmq2401> bây giờ mà phần đông người dùng ở Việt Nam không dùng Yahoo nữa thì sao nhỉ?
<vubuntor193> các bạn ơi
<vubuntor193> cho mình hỏi cái này với
<lmq2401> dùng google talk, hay skype cũng cũng tốt
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor193> mình cài unbutu 11.04
<vubuntor193> nhưng k bắt dược wifi là thế nào nhỉ
<nobawk> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<nobawk> thử cái này trước
<vubuntor193> oki
<vubuntor193> mình đã làm
<vubuntor193> nhưng k được
<nobawk> ờ ko được thì chạy lệnh lspci
<vubuntor193> mình dùng win7 cài unbutu bằng wubi
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor193
<ubot2> vubuntor193: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor193> như thế nào bạn
<vubuntor193> mình không hiểu các bạn nói gì
<vubuntor193> hic
<vubuntor193> đâu cả rồi
<nobawk> vào terminal
<nobawk> chạy lệnh lspci
<nobawk> rồi paste theo hướng dẫn ở trên
<vubuntor193> đây ạ
<vubuntor193> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706731/
<vubuntor396> cho mình hỏi phải 13/10 này ra bản ubuntu 11.10 hok
<nobawk> vubuntor396: ko biết
<nobawk> vubuntor396: tháng sau ra cũng đc
<nobawk> vubuntor193: copy thiếu rồi
<vubuntor193> sao thiếu bạn
<vubuntor193> bảo copy 4 dòng đầu tiên mà
<nobawk> vubuntor193: cái dòng cần thì ko có
<nobawk> vubuntor193: >4 dòng là lớn hơn 4 dòng
<vubuntor193> giờ mình copy  hết cả nhá
<nobawk> ờ ocpy hết cả đi chứ 4 dòng gì
<nguyenvantuanrs> o.0
<vubuntor193> hì
<vubuntor193> xin lỗi
<vubuntor193> tại mình k  hiểu ý mấy bạn
<nobawk> ờ, chịu khó đọc 1 chút là hiểu ra thôi mà :D
<vubuntor193> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706736/
<vubuntor193> đây bạn
<vubuntor193> bạn giúp mình với
<nobawk> chắc phải viết lại hẳn ra :3
<vubuntor193> là sao hả bạn
<Stanley00> nobawk: cái paste đó đúng là nên sửa chút đi, ban đầu /me đọc hoài cũng chả hiểu >4 dòng là gì :))
<nobawk> ar5001 này hình như phải tự cài driver?
<vubuntor193> hì hì
<vubuntor193> mình đồng ý
<vubuntor193> viết là lớn hơn 4 dòng hay hơn
<nobawk> vubuntor193: chạy lệnh lspci -v
<vubuntor193> làm như thế nào
<nobawk> vubuntor193: rồi paste lại
<vubuntor193> oki
<vubuntor193> chờ mình xí
<nobawk> lolz
<nobawk> mình hết quyền với con ubot2 rồi sao :3
<vubuntor193> có dài quá k bạn ơi
<vubuntor193> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706739/
<vubuntor193> mình thấy  nhiều quá
<nobawk> vubuntor193: copy hết
<nguyenvantuanrs> ai giup mi`nh lenh giai nen 1 file voi tar ra 1 thu muc nhu the nao ay nhi? :)
<nguyenvantuanrs> mi`nh go~ hoa`i ma` ko dc :(
<Stanley00> nguyenvantuanrs: file .tar luôn à?
<nobawk> vubuntor193: bạn đang dùng ubuntu bản nào thế?
<nguyenvantuanrs> .tar.gz hay .zip gi` do'
<vubuntor193> mình đang dùng bản 11.04 bạn à
<nobawk> tar xvf test.tar
<Stanley00> nguyenvantuanrs: mỗi cái . đó là mỗi lệnh khác nhau, dùng lệnh tar --help đi >:)
<nguyenvantuanrs> !
<nobawk> vubuntor193: ok
<nobawk> vubuntor193: h bạn chạy thử lệnh này
<vubuntor193> sao bạn ơi
<nguyenvantuanrs> ko co' ca'i na`o xa`i chung sao?
<Stanley00> nguyenvantuanrs: có, mở nautilus lên, nhấp phải, extract here :))
<nobawk> vubuntor193: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<nguyenvantuanrs> "gunzip test.zip" nhu vay sao ko dc nhi?
<nobawk> vubuntor193: rồi lại paste tiếp
<Stanley00> nguyenvantuanrs: guzip để cho đuôi .gz mà
<nobawk> nguyenvantuanrs: sao ko?
<nobawk> ờ nếu là zip của windows thì ko đc
<nobawk> phải dùng unzip
<vubuntor965> may minh cai song song ubuntu voi xp, bay gio minh ghost win 7 vao phan vung xp thi ko boot dc vao win 7 co ai biet fix ko ?
<nobawk> còn gzip ra file .zip rồi gunzip thì thoải mái
<vubuntor193> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706745/
<nguyenvantuanrs> uhm dc rui`
<nguyenvantuanrs> hi
<nobawk> vubuntor965: fix bootloader
<vubuntor965> fix nhu the nao vay ban ?
<nobawk> vubuntor965: nhét đĩa win 7 vào
<nobawk> vubuntor965: ở đây ko hỗ trợ win, nên bạn thông cảm
<nobawk> vubuntor193: rồi bi h chạy lệnh sau
<nobawk> vubuntor193: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<nobawk> vubuntor193: cho cái dấu # vào trước cái chỗ blacklist ....
<nobawk> vubuntor193: rồi ấn nút save rồi đóng lại
<vubuntor193> như thế này phải không bạn
<vubuntor193> #blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<nobawk> vubuntor193: đúng rồi
<nobawk> vubuntor193: rồi chạy tiếp lệnh
<vubuntor193> mình lưu lại rồi
<nobawk> vubuntor193: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf
<vubuntor193> đóng cái đó bạn nhé
<nobawk> vubuntor193: thêm dòng này vào phía cuối file
<nobawk> vubuntor193: uh đóng lại
<nobawk> options ath_pci rfkill=0
<nobawk> sau đó save lại
<nobawk> rồi khởi động lại thử xem có vào được wifi ko
<vubuntor193> nhưng mà cái terminal đang chạy
<vubuntor193> k chạy lệnh đó được
<vubuntor193> chờ nó chạy xong hay là mở cái khác
<nobawk> đang chạy cái gì
<nobawk> cái kia xong rồi
<nobawk> đóng lại đi
<vubuntor193> đóng file đó lại rồi
<nobawk> hmm
<vubuntor193> còn cái terminal đang chạy
<vubuntor193> nó chưa bề bình thường
<nobawk> chạy lệnh nào thế?
<nobawk> vubuntor193: ấn enter xem
<nobawk> hoặc là chưa tắt cái kia
<vubuntor193> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<nobawk> exit chứ ko phải minimize nhé
<vubuntor193> oki rùi
<nobawk> thế thì chạy tiếp như trên kia chỉ
<vubuntor193> nó hiện ra 1 file
<vubuntor193> nhưng trống không bạn ơi
<vubuntor193> modeprobe.conf
<nguyenvantuanrs> la`m sao de xem cac chuong tri`nh mi`nh da~ ca`i cho ma'y nhi?
<Stanley00> nguyenvantuanrs: chỉ để xem thôi à? mở synaptic lên, có một chỗ để xem đấy
<vubuntor737> excuse me
<nguyenvantuanrs> ta.i mi`nh da~ ca`i ca'i yahoo tren nay` ro`i nhung lau ko vao` nen quen ma't lenh goi no' ra ru`i :D
<vubuntor737> co ai giup minh voi
<nguyenvantuanrs> vubuntor737: !ask
<Stanley00> nguyenvantuanrs: yahoo? cài ở đâu hay vậy?
<nguyenvantuanrs> ca`i tren ubuntu ay
<nguyenvantuanrs> lau ko va`o nen quen ma't lenh goi no' ra ru`i
<nguyenvantuanrs> :)
<nguyenvantuanrs> gio` ko biet' ti`m no' o dau?
<vubuntor193> nobawk Æ¡i
<vubuntor193> chỉ tiếp nào
<Stanley00> nguyenvantuanrs: ý mình là down bản yahoo đó từ đâu vậy?
<vubuntor193> Stanley
<Stanley00> vubuntor193: hỏi nobawk đi, đó giờ /me không rành mấy vụ phần cứng này
<vubuntor193> nobawk chạy rồi
 * Stanley00 bùn vì phần cứng máy cùi, nên được hỗ trợ hết :(
<nguyenvantuanrs> Stanley00: ca`i bang  lenh
<nguyenvantuanrs> hi
<Stanley00> nguyenvantuanrs: trong kho của Ubuntu ấy hả? bạn đừng có gạt /me nha!
<nguyenvantuanrs> that ma`
<nguyenvantuanrs> luc do' hi`nh nhu nobawk  chi cho mi`nh
 * Stanley00 tát tát nobawk 
<nguyenvantuanrs> ko biet co' trong /bin ko nhi?
<Stanley00> nobawk: vô xác nhận dùm vụ này coi sn
<nobawk> vubuntor193: xong chÆ°a?
<nguyenvantuanrs> nobawk: alo :)
<vubuntor193> hic
<vubuntor193> thì mình nói rồi đó
<nobawk> vubuntor193: modprobe.conf
<vubuntor193> cái file trống k
<vubuntor193> chả có chi hết
<nobawk> vubuntor193: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf
<nobawk> vubuntor193: nãy viết thừa chữ e
<nobawk> vubuntor193: tắt đi chạy lại lệnh này
<vubuntor193> oki
<nguyenvantuanrs> nobawk: ten chuong tri`nh yahoo tren ubuntu la` j` nhi? ba.n oi :)
<vubuntor193> hì hì
<nguyenvantuanrs> nobawk: mi`nh quen ma't rui`
<vubuntor193> cái đó vẫn vậy
<vubuntor193> có khác là có cái  dòng này
<vubuntor193> options ath_pci rfkill=0
<vubuntor193> cái lúc nãy  bạn nói mình thêm ấy
<nobawk> nguyenvantuanrs: pidgion?
<nguyenvantuanrs> nobawk: ko fai, cai ma` chat yahoo co ma`
<nobawk> vubuntor193: uh, thêm vào xong rồi thì save lại, tắt đi, khởi động lại
<nguyenvantuanrs> nobawk: tren console ay'
<nobawk> pidgin
<nobawk> finch?
<vubuntor193> save lại k bạn
<nguyenvantuanrs> ok
<nguyenvantuanrs> dc rui`
<nguyenvantuanrs> :)
<vubuntor193> hay để vậy thôi
<nobawk> vubuntor193: save lại, rồi reboot
<nguyenvantuanrs> hihi
<vubuntor193> nhưng có sẵn dòng đó mà
<Stanley00> nguyenvantuanrs bác này tếu thật! finch!!! trời ạ =))
<nguyenvantuanrs> tai lau ko dong den nen quen mat ten :)
<vubuntor193> thêm 1 dòng nữa hả bạn
<nguyenvantuanrs> Stanley00: thi` do' la` yahoo ma`
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<Stanley00> nguyenvantuanrs: nó dùng chung lib với pidgin đấy bạn à...
<nguyenvantuanrs> vay ha?
<Stanley00> nguyenvantuanrs: chỉ là 2 cái front-end của libpurple thôi =))
<nguyenvantuanrs> mi`nh chi? bi't chat dc yahoo qua ca'i do' :)
<vubuntor193> rứa là cái đó có 2 dòng y chang nhau?
 * Stanley00 chết cười mất ...
 * nguyenvantuanrs :p
<vubuntor193> nobawk Æ¡i
<vubuntor193> chỉ mình luôn nào
<nobawk> vubuntor193: có sẵn rồi thì thôi ko thêm
<vubuntor193> oki
<nobawk> vubuntor193: có sẵn rồi thì để đó rồi reboot
<vubuntor193> giờ mình reboot xem thế nào
<nobawk> afterlastangel: hỏi xem lão nào chịu trách nhiệm với con ubot2
<nobawk> afterlastangel: xin lại cho mình cái account cái
<afterlastangel> nobawk: gõ đầu tên zj3t|invi hỏi :-ss
<nobawk> Error: You don't have the user capability. If you think that you
<nobawk> 	should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before
<nobawk> 	trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<nobawk> tự nhiên  mình ko identify được lolz
<nobawk> chắc bị xoá account rồi
<kid__> =))
<vubuntor122> nobawk Æ¡i
<vubuntor122> k được
<vubuntor122> mình khởi động lại mà vẫn k bắt được
<nobawk> quit rồi sao :3
<nguyenvantuanrs> Khi mi`nh copy 1 cai link
<nguyenvantuanrs> thay no bi cat ra thanh nhieu doan
<nguyenvantuanrs> vay lam sao de mi`nh co' the paste nguyen dc ca cai link do tren 1 do`ng vay?
<nguyenvantuanrs> khi mi`nh paste bang ":paste-buffer" thi no' bi nhu vay
<nguyenvantuanrs> minh dang trong tmux, ban mi`nh gui cho ` ca'i link, nhung mi`nh ko the copy no sang cai' elinks dc
<nobawk> nguyenvantuanrs: tmux hình như nó thế á
<nguyenvantuanrs> no' the' nghia la` ko copy dc link sang a`?
<nobawk> copy đc
<nguyenvantuanrs> vay sao mi`nh ko copy dc?
<nobawk> nhưng cái tmux khi dùng vertial split thì có lần mình copy bị lỗi
<nobawk> ai biết copy thế nào lolz
<vubuntor401> c
<Stanley00> vubuntor401: d
<nguyenvantuanrs> mi`nh dang chat bang cai' luc nay ay'
<nguyenvantuanrs> ban minh gui cho 1 cai link
<vubuntor401> ?
<nguyenvantuanrs> tren news.yahoo.....<dai` la'm>
<nguyenvantuanrs> mi`nh copy sang ca'i elinks ma` ko dc
<nobawk> finch hả
<nguyenvantuanrs> uhm
<nobawk> cả đời chưa bao h sờ finch nên ko rõ
<nobawk> chắc ko có vấn đề gì
<nguyenvantuanrs> o.0
<Stanley00> nguyenvantuanrs: finch trên gnome-terminal? hay nhở
<nguyenvantuanrs> Stanley00: uhm. mi`nh cung thay rat hay :)
<Stanley00> nguyenvantuanrs: chạy trên gnome-terminal thật hở?
<nguyenvantuanrs> sa0?
<nguyenvantuanrs> nobawk: mi`nh va`o copy mode, chon cai' link roi Alt+w de copy
<nguyenvantuanrs> nobawk: sau do chuyen sang ben cai elinks va ":paste-buffer"
<nobawk> ờ, nhiều layout như cái finch thì chắc ko được rồi
<nguyenvantuanrs> nobawk: vay co cach nao de minh xem dc cai link kia hem ^^
<nguyenvantuanrs> dang to`mo` qua' :)
<nobawk> ko biết
<nobawk> lâu lắm rồi ko dùng tmux
<nguyenvantuanrs> hix
<nobawk> thấy cũng chẳng có gì hay hơn screen -> quay lại screen xài
<nobawk> cũng ko xài finch
<nguyenvantuanrs> uhm
<nobawk> nên h còn chả nhớ mấy cái fím của finch :))
<nobawk> mà nếu mình phải dùng term
<nobawk> thì nhét béng vô irc, rồi vào = emacs cho khoẻ
<nobawk> khỏi phải finch fiếc
<nguyenvantuanrs> vay chac fai? go~ tu`ng ky'tu ro`j
<nguyenvantuanrs> :(
<kid__> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<nobawk> finch cũng là front-end của libpurple (giống pidgin) thôi
<nguyenvantuanrs> nobawk: nhet vo irc la` sao?
<nobawk> .g bitlee
<nobawk> quên mất là ko còn con bot
<nguyenvantuanrs> sao zay? the no' dau roi?
<nguyenvantuanrs> hihi, copy tung dong 1, va` cuoi cu`ng tro`i cun~g ko phu lo`ng ng :)
<afterlastangel> cắn nhau điiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<vubuntor288> chào cac bác, ở đây có bác nào cài đươc 3G của hãng Phú Thái ko nhỉ?
<vubuntor288> PTB ạ
<vubuntor157> hi
<vubuntor247> anh ơi trong lập trình c khi có kí tự khác  EOF   vậy ÈO là cái gì thế ạ ?
<vubuntor247> :(
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-13
<vubuntor395> chào mọi người
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor395
<ubot2> vubuntor395: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor395> đã có ai dùng unbutu11.10 chưa vậy
<Stanley00> rồi?
<vubuntor395> làm sao để nâng cấp từ 11.04 lên 11.10 nhỉ
<Stanley00> bây giờ á? 11.10 chưa ra mà?
<vubuntor395> hôm nay ra mf
<vubuntor395> hôm nay ra mà
<vubuntor395> hihi
<vubuntor395> k thấy à
<Stanley00> nếu nó ra thì tự động sẽ báo bạn nâng cấp thôi
<Stanley00> nhưng bên mình chắc khoảng tối hoặc sáng mai mới có :D
<vubuntor395> nâng cấp trực tiếp thông qua lạng luôn hả bạn
<vubuntor395> hihi
<vubuntor395> vậy àh
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor395> mình cứ tưởng bên mình có rồi
<vubuntor395> đang đinh vào xem thử thế nào
<vubuntor395> :))
<vubuntor395> cảm ơn mọi người nhé
<vubuntor395> ngày mới tốt lành
<vubuntor395> :))
<nobawk> nói chung là ko nên ham đồ mới làm gì
<nobawk> đồ mới nó chưa stable lắm đâu
<nobawk> chờ cho người ta chơi chán đi rồi mình dùng cũng chưa muộn
<Stanley00> nobawk: sn cũng xài đồ mới đó thôi :))
<vubuntor395> hehe
<vubuntor395> là sao hả nobawk
<vubuntor395> em thì em thích làm
<vubuntor395> hôm bữa mới phá cái ổ cứng xài win8 xong
<vubuntor395> hehe
<vubuntor395> nói chung là mình không học được gì từ những công nghệ mới đó
<nobawk> Stanley00: mình 1 tháng update 1 lần
<vubuntor395> nhưng mà cái cảm nhận thì tuyệt
<nobawk> Stanley00: mà mình ko dùng ubuntu -> hàng lúc nào chả mới lolz
<nobawk> Stanley00: version ubuntu ko quan trọng, quan trọng là phần mềm trong cái version mới
<vubuntor395> nobawk
<Stanley00> nobawk: thì đó, /me update hàng ngày, mà dùng U nên cũng toàn đồ cũ :))
<vubuntor395> bạn dùng gì vậy
<nobawk> Stanley00: với 1 bản stable thì nó ko bao h build cái phần mềm mới hẳn cho bản cũ
<nobawk> Stanley00: đó là nhược điểm của ubuntu
<nobawk> mình dùng rolling release cứ có hàng mới là nó nhét vào thôi, đâu cần quan tâm version :))
<nobawk> còn thích chơi hàng toàn latest thì dùng archlinux đi :))
<nobawk> cũng ko có version
<nobawk> rolling release
<Stanley00> :)
<nobawk> các bạn trẻ nhiều thời gian nên tha hồ lãng phí :))
<spider__> huhu
<vubuntor891> hi al
<vubuntor891> minh biet hom nay co ban ubuntu 11.10 final khong biet ban co the cho minh duong link download ban desktop duoc ko
<C4NoC> hem bit
<vubuntor891> :|
<vubuntor891> hay la down ban 11.04 roi update len ha ban
<C4NoC> ko
<C4NoC> ca`i moi di
<C4NoC> http://tw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-dvd-releases/releases/
<C4NoC> do'
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /ubuntu-dvd-releases/releases (at tw.archive.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> ua, moi co' alpha 2
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor891> van la alpha 2 ma ban
<C4NoC> o`
<vubuntor891> vay la minh van phai update roi
<vubuntor891> thoi khong sao
<vubuntor891> cho ti xiu cung duoc
<vubuntor891> :D thax ban nhieu nha
<minhcanhdn0704> :), phiên bản 11.10 nếu ra thì sẽ phải trong chiếu hoặc tối nay bạn àh
<minhcanhdn0704> vì theo giờ thì bên kia vẫn là ngày 9 thôi, ^_^
<vubuntor997> cho minh hoi la hien gio co the update len ubuntu 11.10 dc chua vay cac ban ( thong cam, ibus bi loi nen ko bo dau dc)
<C4NoC> chua
<C4NoC> cứ từ từ
<C4NoC> đừng nóng
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor997> taij mifnh up len tu 11.04 thi bij bao loi ko the update, nen moi hoi, vay het ngay hom nay moi dc ah ?
<C4NoC> ờ
<vubuntor601> mấy huynh cho hỏi ubuntu 11.10 là bản gì mà sao hok có trên trang chủ của ubuntu vậy hic
<C4NoC> chÆ°a ra
<C4NoC> đợi mai đi
<vubuntor601> ủa sao trên đây có bro nào viết bài về nó rùi mà
<C4NoC> alpha, beta
<C4NoC> xài chi
<C4NoC> chờ chính thức rồi xài
<vubuntor601> với lại trên wiki la hôm nay mà
<C4NoC> bên Mẽo chưa qua ngày
<C4NoC> đừng có xoắn
<vubuntor601> :)
<vubuntor601> hihi
<vubuntor601> thì ra là vậy
<vubuntor601> thanks nha bạn
<vubuntor174> các anh cho hỏi làm sao phân biệt i386 và amd64 vậy
<C4NoC> uname -a
<vubuntor174> :D em đang chạy window, muốn load đĩa về ấy
<vubuntor174> nó có 2 đĩa, 1 đĩa là amd64 và 1 đĩa là i386
<C4NoC> ram >= 4G
<C4NoC> thì xài 64
<vubuntor174> máy em ram có 2GB
<C4NoC> nếu ko có nhu cầu nâng cấp ram
<C4NoC> thì i386 đủ rồi
<vubuntor174> khi cài bằng wubi em thấy nó load cái amd64 T_T
<C4NoC> có sao đâu
<C4NoC> lỡ down 64 thì cài luôn
<vubuntor174> à anh cho em hỏi đĩa alternate nó khác đĩa bình thường như thế nào nhỉ?
<C4NoC> cài ko gui
<vubuntor174> :D vậy đĩa DVD với đĩa CD nó có thêm cái gì mà nặng gần 4GB, còn đĩa CD có 600mb vậy ạ
<C4NoC> thêm soft
<C4NoC> đỡ mất công down
<vubuntor174> :D dạ em hiểu rồi
<vubuntor174> cảm ơn huynh
<vubuntor174> :D
<C4NoC> mà kiểu nào chả update
<C4NoC> down dvd cho máy nào ko có mạng, ko cần update thôi
<vubuntor174> :D dạ
<vubuntor217> hi all
<C4NoC> wut?
<vubuntor217> minh moi cai ban ubuntu oneiric-alternate-i386.iso
<vubuntor217> nhung chi co giao dien dong lenh
<vubuntor217> khong biet co phai mac dinh la vay khong
<vubuntor217> hay la van co giao dien #
<vubuntor217> Gnome
<C4NoC> curse
<C4NoC> hay sao á
<vubuntor217> a
<vubuntor217>  minh doc thay la
<vubuntor217>  trong phien ban nay
<vubuntor217> Gnome ko duoc mac dinh cai
<vubuntor217> Giao diện GNOME cũ và GNOME Shell sẽ không được cài mặc định trong phiên bản này. Tuy nhiên bạn có thể dễ dàng cài đặt chúng bằng dòng lệnh dưới đây:  sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback #for Gnome classic with panel  sudo apt-get install gnome-shell #for Gnome shell
<C4NoC> ờ
<vubuntor217> de minh thu update cai nay xem sao
<vubuntor217> :D thax ban
<vubuntor217> a
<vubuntor217> moi nguoi co the cho minh biet de upgrade 11.10 final thi dung lenh sau dung ko nha
<vubuntor217> update-manage -d
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> hem
<C4NoC> bít
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor174> :D
<vubuntor174> :-< gian nan với ubuntu quá
<vubuntor174> :-< chán thật
<n0bawk> sao mà gian nan?
<n2i> Tình hình là khoảng mấy giờ thì U OO sẽ ra nhỉ?
<n0bawk> n2i: thôi làm việc đi, quan tâm làm gì :P
<vubuntor092> hello
<kiennd> cho mình hỏi nhờ chút, mình đang xài ubuntu 10.04, Ibus, hôm trước gắn màn hình vào để xài dual monitor giờ rồi sau đó rút dây màn hình ra quên không chuyển lại chế độ thường, bây giờ cái float window của ibus nó bị mất tiêu rồi, bấm phím tắt thì vẫn bình thường nhưng mà không thấy nó nên thấy thiếu thiếu, giờ có cách nào làm cho nó hiện ra lại không? đã th
<kiennd> ử vào chỗ cấu hình của IBUS, thử restart lại máy nhưng vẫn không được
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> vậy hả
<C4NoC> vào config đi
<C4NoC> tắt cái floating đó đi
<kiennd> C4NoC, đã thử bật, tắt hết các option trong preference của nó rồi nhưng cũng vậy :)
<C4NoC> cắm màn hình vào
<C4NoC> chỉnh lại
<kiennd> chắc vậy quá chờ mai cắm màn hình vào
<C4NoC> ai bảo xài floating chi
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor729> Các bác cho em hỏi là kiểm tra bản ubuntu của mình là 32 bit hay 64 bit thì làm thế nào các bác?
<C4NoC> uname -a
<vubuntor729> thanks
<vubuntor729> ô hô
<vubuntor729> em làm như bác nói thì nó ra thế này
<vubuntor729> UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vubuntor729> em down bản x86
<vubuntor729> cài vào máy . Khi cài nó cứ down gói trên mạng amd64
<C4NoC> x86_64 kia kìa
<C4NoC> hỏi gì nữa
<vubuntor729> em đã nghi nghi rồi. Bây giờ cài app thì nó cứ đòi 64bit
<vubuntor729> hay thật
<vubuntor348> :(( cac huynh oi giup de voi
<vubuntor348> em cai xong ubuntu 11.10 roi, ma khi update hay cai software ko duoc
<vubuntor348> The package system is broken=> no bao nhu vay do
<vubuntor644> Bác cài lại thêm tùy chọn   -f xem sao
<vubuntor693> T_T
<vubuntor693> :( cu chuoi qua
<vubuntor693> T_T
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> quá chuối
<vubuntor693> =[[
<vubuntor693> huynh canoc giup em voi
<vubuntor693> sao em cai ubuntu 11.10 xong thi khong cai duoc ung dung nua
<vubuntor693> T_T
<vubuntor693> item cannot be installed or removed until the package catalog is repaird
<vubuntor693> :( no cu bao nhu vay
<C4NoC> apt-get update
<vubuntor339> bác thêm  -f vào chưa
<vubuntor693> them f vao dau ah
<vubuntor339> apt-get  -f update && upgrade
<vubuntor693> van ko duoc ban ah
<vubuntor693> T_T
<vubuntor693> khi vao phan update manager de update
<vubuntor693> dau tien no bao loi
<vubuntor693> Sorry, updaet manager closed unexprectedly
<C4NoC> vubuntor339, vào terminal
<vubuntor339> bạn cài bản 64 bit hả
<vubuntor693> da
<vubuntor693> ban 64 bit T_T
<vubuntor693> ram em co 2GB
<vubuntor339> hôm rồi cài bản 64 cũng bị lỗi nên thử bản 32 thì không sao
<vubuntor693> eo`
<vubuntor693> T_T vay la phai load lai ban 32 sau do cai lai ah
<vubuntor693> TT_
<vubuntor693> T_T
<C4NoC> cần gì
<vubuntor693> T_T cac ung dung deu chay duoc
<vubuntor693> nhung khong cai them cac goi phan mem duoc
<vubuntor693> chay update manager cung ko duoc
<C4NoC> vubuntor339, vào terminal
<C4NoC> chạy mấy cái lệnh kia
<vubuntor693> em chay roi
<C4NoC> ai bảo cứ update manager
<C4NoC> mà sao ko chờ 11.10 ra, cài luôn
<C4NoC> update làm cái gì
<vubuntor693> em load ban 11.10 ma`
<vubuntor693> cai xong
<vubuntor693> em vao terminal
<vubuntor693> chay lenh nay
<vubuntor693> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<vubuntor693> thay okie het
<vubuntor693> sau do
<vubuntor693> em chay tiep
<vubuntor693> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vubuntor693> no chay 1 luc lau
<vubuntor693> T_T sau do cung xong
<vubuntor693> em vao software cai` cai flash
<vubuntor693> no dang cai thi` bao loi~
<vubuntor693> T_T
<vubuntor693> bay gio em chay lai cai lenh ubuntu u-restricted
<vubuntor693> thi no bao'
<vubuntor693> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libc6 : Depends: libc-bin (= 2.13-20ubuntu2)  libc6-dev : Depends: libc6 (= 2.13-20ubuntu5) but 2.13-20ubuntu2 is to be installed  ubuntu-restricted-extras : Depends: ubuntu-restricted-addons but it is not going to be instal
<vubuntor693> T_T
<vubuntor693>  chac em phai cai lai roi :((
<vubuntor339> sudo apt-get install  -f ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vubuntor339> cài lại xem sao bác
<vubuntor735> T_T vua cai lai xong
<vubuntor735> =]]
<vubuntor735> cac ban cho hoi lam sao de mac dinh invisble nick yahoo trong empathy voi
<C4NoC> đổi qua invisible
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> vubuntor735, xài pidgin đi
<vubuntor735> :D anh canoc van o day ah
<vubuntor735> :)) em vua cai lai ubuntu
<vubuntor735> cha hieu luc nay bi sao ma loi cac packet
<vubuntor735> gio thi chay ngon roi
<vubuntor735> :))
<vubuntor540> nobawk có đây không nhỉ
<C4NoC> :)
<C4NoC> ủa
<C4NoC> ko để ý
<C4NoC> hehe
<vubuntor735> =]]
<vubuntor735> :-<
<C4NoC> ủa
<C4NoC> lại nhầm
<C4NoC> haiz
<C4NoC> tưởng người quen
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor540> C4NoC Æ¡i
<vubuntor540> giúp mình đi
<C4NoC> giúp gì
<vubuntor540> à
<vubuntor540> cái wifi ấy kìa
<vubuntor540> hôm qua n0bawk có giúp
<vubuntor540> nhưng mà k được
<vubuntor735> =[[ sao cai empathy no khong cho mac dinh invisible nhi
<vubuntor735> dien oi la dien
<vubuntor735> T_T
<C4NoC> xài pidgin đi
<vubuntor540> mình cài unbutu 11.04
<vubuntor540> cài xong k bắt được wifi
<vubuntor540> làm sao nhỉ
<C4NoC> lspci
<C4NoC> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor540> hí hí
<vubuntor540> hôm qua n0bawk cũng chỉ y chang rồi
<vubuntor540> không được  bạn ơi
<Tux|Ubuntu> móa cái torrent của ubuntu.com không connect được
<vubuntor735> :D
<vubuntor735> =( sao ko cai duoc flash cho ubuntu nhi
<vubuntor735> anh ca noc oi
<vubuntor735> sau khi cai xong ubuntu 11.10 thi` chay lenh gi de update kho phan mem nhi
<vubuntor540> unbutu 11.10 đã có rồi sao
<vubuntor540> làm sao update nhỉ
<vubuntor735> =]] vua cai xong 11.10
<vubuntor735> T_T
<nobawk> sudo apt-get update?
<vubuntor735> co can them tham so -f ko ah
<vubuntor735> sudo apt-get update -f
<vubuntor540> chỉ update lên unbutu 11.10 với anh em ơi
<vubuntor540> sudo apt-get update
<vubuntor940> mọi người cho mình hỏi mấy giờ U11.10 final release nhỉ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor940: lên miror của fpt tải đi bạn, ra rồi đó :D
<vubuntor940> thanks
<vubuntor940> :d
<vubuntor162> đêm nay có Ubuntu 11.10 à
<CoconutCrab> yup
<Stanley00> fpt có rồi đó bạn
<vubuntor162> Stanley00: cho mình xin link với
<Stanley00> .g fpt mirror
<bkphenny> Stanley00: http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/
<bksupybot> Title: / (at mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net)
<kid__> http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu-releases/11.10/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) (at mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net)
<vubuntor728> Có ai không?
<vubuntor728> cho em hỏi chút
<vubuntor728> em cái ubuntu song song với wĩnp = wine
<vubuntor728> em cài trên ổ D
<vubuntor728> nhưng khi vào đến ubuntu thì không thấy ổ D đâu cả
<vubuntor728> cài lại hay làm tn để có ổ D bây giờ?
<Stanley00> nhớ không lầm thì nó nằm ở /host
<Stanley00> xem trong đó có không
<Stanley00> vubuntor728: với lại, wubi chớ không phải wine,
<vubuntor728> em nhầm
<vubuntor728> à
<vubuntor728> vừa đọc cái bài kia
<vubuntor728> đúng là có trong host
<vubuntor728> cảm ơn anh :-*
<vubuntor858> các bác ơi.cho e hỏi.ubuntu có quản lý được phân vùng boot của mac os không?
<vubuntor858> e làm mãi mà k boot vào được
<vubuntor858> cứ khởi động lại
<vubuntor858> :((
<kid__> cài song song Ubuntu và Mac hả?
<vubuntor858> em cài mac
<vubuntor858> win
<vubuntor858> và ubuntu
<vubuntor858> win boot ok
<vubuntor858> mac trước lúc cài ubuntu boot ok
<vubuntor858> lúc cài ubuntu vào
<vubuntor858> thì mac k boot được
<vubuntor858> :((
<vubuntor858> muốn 3 cái chạy cùng ấy
<vubuntor858> quên
<vubuntor858> máy e là pc nhé
<vubuntor858> chứ k phải máy mác
<vubuntor858> e cài mac cho pc
<kid__> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/dual-boot-os-ubuntu/
<bksupybot> Title: How to Dual Boot OS X and Ubuntu (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<vubuntor858> thanks các pro
<vubuntor858> để e tìm xem
<vubuntor858> hihi
<vubuntor858> phải cho nó chạy được
<vubuntor858> :)
<vubuntor162> hơi bị nghi ngờ
<vubuntor162> tại sao FPT mirror lại có file iso từ hôm qua?
<vubuntor162> các bác ấy đổi tên file à :-?
<vubuntor162> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso	697M	12-Oct-2011 15:14
<Stanley00> xem md5sum trên trang chủ của ubuntu là biết chứ gì
<vubuntor858> ui
<vubuntor858> cái này là máy mác
<vubuntor858> k biết có áp dụng trên pc được k
<vubuntor858> để e thử nhé
<kid__> @@
<kid__> cứ test đi
 * kid__ chưa cài mac bao giờ
 * kid__ chịu
<kid__> ;))
<vubuntor858> hi
<vubuntor858> để e thử
<vubuntor084> chào buối
<vubuntor084> cho mình hỏi ? làm sao để ubuntu nhận đc driver vga h61 của intel nhỉ ?
<vubuntor084> mình dùng bên win thì card lên tới 1g3
<vubuntor084> nhưng bên linux thì chẵng đc tí gì
<nobawk> vubuntor084: nó tự nhận
<nobawk> vubuntor084: 1G3 là cái gì?
<vubuntor881> alo
<vubuntor084> card màn hình
<vubuntor084> 1.3G
<nobawk> 1.3G là cái gì?
<nobawk> ram?
<vubuntor084> mà vào ubuntu thì chẵng nhận đc tí gì
<vubuntor084> VGA
<vubuntor084> card share ấy
<nobawk> share ram ra 1G3 hả?
<nobawk> cái đó trong bios mà?
<vubuntor084> có thể lên tới 1.9G lặng
<nobawk> vubuntor084: ko làm gì đâu
<nobawk> nó vẫn lởm thôi
<vubuntor881> ai support mình phát
<vubuntor881> :(
<nobawk> vì video ram tốc độ phải nhanh hơn nhiều ram thường
<vubuntor084> hày
<nobawk> share chỉ là tình thế thôi
<nobawk> thích chơi card xịn thì nên mua hẳn vga rời
<nobawk> chứ share chỉ là biện pháp tình thế, chẳng hiệu quả lắm đâu
<vubuntor084> kết hợp ddram 3
<vubuntor881> x_x
<vubuntor881> minh không cài được ubuntu từ usb
<nobawk> ddram 3 đi nữa
<nobawk> cũng dỏm thôi
<nobawk> video ram speed nó khác :))
<nobawk> cùng là 2 thanh ram
<vubuntor084> ko biết có hiệu quả hay không chỉ biết chơi quỷ cũng phải khóc chẵng lag tí nào
<nobawk> nhưng đặc tính kỹ thuật khác nhau
<nobawk> là nó đã khác nhau xa rồi :))
<vubuntor084> =))
<nobawk> vubuntor084: ờ
<vubuntor881> có ai support ko
<vubuntor881> :|
<nobawk> ko
<vubuntor084> quan trọng giờ không biết làm sao cho nó nhận đây
<nobawk> ở đây chỉ có chat nhảm
<nobawk> chứ chả ai support cả
<Stanley00> =))
<vubuntor881> thế à :|
<nobawk> share mem thì vào bios
<nobawk> đâu có chỉnh = phần mềm
<Stanley00> vubuntor881: bạn phải miêu tả cụ thể chứ chung chung thế sai mà support được chứ
<vubuntor084> bữa trước chạy cái fedora thì nhận sạch
<vubuntor881> thế mà thấy chữ hỗ trợ trực tuyến to đùng
<vubuntor084> còn ubuntu thì ko nhận
<vubuntor881> hỏi đã ko lại nói 1 mình :(
<vubuntor084> còn fedora thì lại ko nhận USB3G mới đau
<nobawk> vubuntor084: ờ, thế chắc fedora dùng hàng mới hơn
<vubuntor084> giờ thì thất sách
<nobawk> :))
<nobawk> vubuntor084: cuối cùng là chỉnh mỗi cái vga cho nó share ram ra 1.3G hả
<nobawk> vubuntor881: chữ đểu đấy tin làm gì
<vubuntor084> mà ngộ cái card 1G nvidia 9400 ấy
<nobawk> vubuntor881: ko thấy 1 đống người chat nhảm nãy h sao
<vubuntor881> mình dùng unetbootin để tạo usb boot , rồi mình khởi động lại boot vào usb để cài ubuntu
<vubuntor084> chạy ko hiệu quả cái card share
<vubuntor881> chọn install mà nó ra cái này
<vubuntor881> http://nd1.upanh.com/b4.s16.d2/f9c5c075e0a408c74ce69b0f3495b7bd_36499981.p13101119.jpg
<nobawk> vubuntor084: ko hiệu quả là sao?
<nobawk> vubuntor881: bật mấy cái option lúc boot coi sao
<vubuntor084> tại cpu của mình cũng có GPU cho nên mới kết hợp card share
<nobawk> ví dụ tắt acpi tắt kernel modeseting chẳng hạn
<nobawk> vubuntor084: à, cái đó ubuntu mặc định ko có
<nobawk> vubuntor084: muốn có thì tự đi mà cài
<vubuntor881> là sao :|
<nobawk> .g vgaswitchro ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://old.nabble.com/OS-%D0%BD%D0%B0-Acer-Aspire-5830TG-td32291514.html
<bksupybot> Title: Old Nabble - ubuntu-ru - OS на Acer Aspire 5830TG (at old.nabble.com)
<nobawk> .g dual vga ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1739284
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] Dual monitors using a VGA Splitter - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<nobawk> .g dual graphic card ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53966
<bksupybot> Title: HOWTO: Dual Screen in Ubuntu - Two Video Cards - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<nobawk> .g optimus ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1586292
<vubuntor084> thằng andron mượt vậy mà đàn anh cứ bị cái khó chịu như thế này tức thật
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] Ubuntu and Nvidia Optimus for Laptops - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor084: do ubuntu mặc định ko có thôi
<nobawk> chắc thằng fedora tích hợp vào rồi
<nobawk> ubuntu muốn dùng phải tự cài :))
<vubuntor881> chả ai giúp cả :(
<vubuntor084> ừm
<nobawk> vubuntor881: ko có mắt hả
<vubuntor084> mình đang kiếm nó mà ko thấy
<nobawk> vubuntor881: nói nhảm ở trên rồi ko đọc thì thôi
<vubuntor084> bạn biết thì chỉ tiếp mình
<vubuntor084> chứ giờ chẵng xem full hd cứ giựt giựt
<nobawk> vubuntor084: http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/2010/10/vga-switcheroo-and-acpicall-status-so.html
<bksupybot> Title: Linux Hybrid Graphics: VGA switcheroo and acpi_call -- status so far (at linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor084: đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi dùng
<vubuntor084> ừm
<vubuntor084> ^^
<vubuntor084> để xem thế nào
<nobawk> à quên mình quên chưa trả lời bạn kia lolz
 * nobawk <-- chuyên gia đuổi khách :))
<vubuntor084> mà mình thấy lỗi của bạn kia hình như co1 liện quan đến tốc độ
<nobawk> chắc tắt vài cái option đi thì chạy được
<vubuntor084> vì một lần mình ghi ra đĩa tốc độ thấp quá nó cũng bị vỡ hạt như vậy
<vubuntor084> chẵng biết có phải usb của lão xắp đi ko nữa =))
<Stanley00> nobawk: =))
<vubuntor084> chứ unetbootin mình cài mấy hôm nay bằng nó cứ vì vèo
<vubuntor084> cả fedora DVD cũng vậy
<vubuntor084> card share gọi là card hybrid àk
<Stanley00> nobawk: con ubottu bên #ubuntu thông minh nhỉ, hầu như vấn đề gì cũng biết :-*
<vubuntor168> 1
<vubuntor009> hello
<vubuntor084> không biết bên u mình có oc ko nhỉ
<nobawk> Stanley00: lolz
<Stanley00> vubuntor084: over clock?
<nobawk> vubuntor084: hybrid là những máy có 2 card màn hình
<vubuntor084> ừm
<nobawk> vubuntor084: 1 là card rời, 1 là card on-chip cho mấy cpu mới
<nobawk> vubuntor084: và những công nghệ mới nhất cho phép dùng cả 2 card 1 lúc
<nobawk> những cái mới đầu chỉ cho phép chuyển từ card này sang card kia
<nobawk> ko nhớ là nvidia đc hỗ trợ chưa
<vubuntor084> nghe giống gép 2 card màn hình thế nhỉ ?
<vubuntor084> hình như cùng GPU thì mới đc
<nobawk> ko
<nobawk> cái này ko phải mấy cái dual
<vubuntor084> hay là chỉ sử dụng 1 trong 2
<vubuntor084> hoặc là sử dụng 2 cái xuất đồng thời 2 màn hình
<vubuntor084> chip intel H61
<vubuntor084> VGA onboard
<vubuntor840> chào cả nhà
<vubuntor840> có vân đề này cần giúp
<vubuntor840> ai chỉ với
<vubuntor084> buồn quá ! sang U mà ko có driver màn hình ! định  làm cái lập trình đồ họa ! mà như thế này chắc bỏ về win luôn quá !
<vubuntor009> ?
<vubuntor084> mua màn hình full hd về làm mà như thế này thì chết rồi !
<nguyenvantuanrs> sao  ko viet luon cho Ubuntu 1 cai driver xa`i tam :)
<vubuntor009> mấy huynh cho hỏi trang web nào hay có thông báo các cuộc hội thảo hay giao lưu về linux vậy
<vubuntor084> hày biết viết thì giờ đâu có ở đây =))
<vubuntor840> mấy supporter chạy mô hết rồi
<vubuntor084> ak2 có mấy cái game javar chạy trên điện thoại
<nguyenvantuanrs> co' ga'ng doi 1 lat, co the ho dang ban!
<vubuntor084> về lướt trên máy tính đồ họa 3d cũng đâu kém
<vubuntor084> tại sao lại không chơi tren u nhỉ :))
<vubuntor084> game MinhChâu ấy
<vubuntor084> nhìn cứ đồ họa giống chiến quốc
<vubuntor168> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=17363
<bksupybot> Title: [HELP]không cài được ubuntu từ usb - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor168> mọi người vào đây giúp mình phát
<vubuntor168> :(
<kid___> card rời à?
<kid___> card màn ý
<vubuntor084> mình hay là 168?
<kid___> mà sao lại nhìn thấy cả yahoo lẫn unikey ở đây vậy@@
<kid___> vubuntor084: 168:P
<vubuntor084> àk :D
<vubuntor168> thế đó
<vubuntor168> cahr hiểu luôn, vỡ tung màn hình mà giao diện là win 7
<vubuntor168> card rời :(
<vubuntor084> card loại gì thế
<Stanley00> vubuntor168: thử lúc boot, nhấn F6 rồi chọn nomodeset xem
<vubuntor168> card GT240
<vubuntor084> kì vậy
<vubuntor084> ko hiểu ! trong ubuntu mà .........
<vubuntor168> để thử cái nomodeset  xem thế nào vậy :(
<vubuntor084> #vnluser
<vubuntor967> xin giup do, viec update tu ubuntu 11.04 len 11.10
<kid___> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor967> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   << minh chay lenh nay
<Stanley00> sudo update-manager -d
<vubuntor967> update-manager -d <<<< sau do xong chayj tiep lenh nay
<vubuntor967> bi bao loi " no all update can not install"
<Stanley00> vậy chờ vài ngãy nữa đi
<Stanley00> hoặc tải bản alternate về update
<vubuntor967> tai sao vay ban ? noi minh biet ly do dc ko ?
<vubuntor967> sorry may minh bi loi "ibus" nen ko chat bo dau TV dc.
<kid___> hình như chưa upgrade ngay được thì parhi
<kid___> chờ cho cái update manager nó báo đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> mấy cái repo chưa có ngay để sync đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> vì thế nói chung là cứ tà tà, tuần nữa ta up cho yên lành
<vubuntor009> may anh cho hỏi cái universal usb installer hok có bản ubuntu 11.10 thì làm sao cài vậy
<kid___> universal usb installer
<kid___> @@
<kid___> là cái gì nhỉ
<vubuntor009> cái để cài hệ điều hành tren usb mà hok can ghi ra dia ak
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor464> :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> D:
<vubuntor680> tuyet cu meo minh lam cho cai card share hoat dong roi
<vubuntor680> ram 4g gio con lai la 2.8GB
<vubuntor680> vui qua vay la khoi sang windows
<Tux|Ubuntu> lol
 * Tux|Ubuntu mình nhớ cái vụ share card là của bios cơ mà
<vubuntor680> con cai nay thi #
<vubuntor680> :)) nhung du sao thi cung da hoat dong roi
<vubuntor964> con ai online ko
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-14
<vubuntor564> Các bác cho em hỏi chút: Em cài máy in canon 2900 theo hướng dẫn ở http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=9452&start=30 thì đến bước 4 sau khi mở Terminal tại thư mục hiện tại gõ dòng lệnh sudo ./canonLBP_install.sh LBP2900 thì Terminal báo command not found bây giờ em phải làm thế nào ạ
<bksupybot> Title: CÀI MÁY IN Canon LBP trên Distro họ Ubuntu 10.04 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor564> Bác nào hướng dẫn giúp em với
<nobawk> vubuntor564: đã chuyển vào thư mục chứa file đó chưa
<vubuntor564> chuyển vào rồi ạ
<nobawk> vubuntor564: nhớ là có phân biệt hoa thường
<nobawk> thôi phải chuồn đã
<vubuntor744> Làm thế nào để cài gtk+ cho ubuntu 11.10 các bác ơi
<vubuntor744> sao em apt-get không thấy có nhỉ
<vubuntor050> minh can help cai dat xampp
<vubuntor050> minh cai tren opt roi
<vubuntor050> nhưng khi truy cập vào localhost vẫn không được
<Cooly> start lên chưa
<vubuntor050> không có ai support ở đay a
<vubuntor050> help!
<vubuntor084> chào mọi người
<vubuntor084> làm sao để update lên 11.10 nhỉ
<vubuntor050> ban vào start
<vubuntor050> gõ update
<vubuntor050> chạy updatemanager
<vubuntor050> kích upgrade
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor050: start xampp chÆ°a
<vubuntor050> chÆ°a
<vubuntor050> à
<vubuntor050> rồi
<vubuntor050> nhưng ko chạy dc
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó báo lỗi gì
<vubuntor084> làm sao cài xampp vậy
<vubuntor084> chỉ mình với
<vubuntor050> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to 127.0.0.1
<vubuntor084> mình cũng đang cần
<vubuntor050> đấy
<vubuntor050> chrome báo thế
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor050: mình hỏi là khi start xampp nó báo lỗi gì !
<vubuntor050> không lỗi gì
<vubuntor050> nó ok
<vubuntor050> nhưng chạy trình duyệt thì không vào dc local
<vubuntor050> mình đã restart lại máy
<vubuntor050> start lại xampp
<vubuntor050> nhưng vẫn không được
<vubuntor050> mình có teamviewer
<vubuntor050> nếu rảnh bạn xem giúp m với
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor050: pm id coi
<vubuntor050> ok
<vubuntor084> k có ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor050> 933 886 138
<vubuntor050> pas 6945
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor084: google
<Tux|Ubuntu> apache friend
<Tux|Ubuntu> install xampp linux
<vubuntor050> m có search install xampp
<vubuntor050> on ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor050> làm theo huogns dan nhung chua dc
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor050: dễ hiểu thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn đọc không kĩ thông báo nó đưa ra
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó bảo có webserver khác đang chạy ở cổng 80
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn có cài apache hay lighttpd, nigx gì không ?
<vubuntor050> không
<Tux|Ubuntu> CÓ !
<vubuntor050> !!!
<Tux|Ubuntu> tắt hiệu ứng đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> teamview qua có compiz giật lắm
<Tux|Ubuntu> Tắt hộ mình hiệu ứng cái
<Tux|Ubuntu> giật lắm
<vubuntor050> tắt kieur gi
<Tux|Ubuntu> không gõ được
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
<Tux|Ubuntu> gõ lệnh này coi
<Tux|Ubuntu> netstat -tlnp | grep 8080
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhầm
<Tux|Ubuntu> netstat -tlnp | grep 80
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor050:
<vubuntor671> hic
<vubuntor671> 050 day
<vubuntor671> !
<vubuntor671> m phai lam gi bay h
<Tux|Ubuntu> netstat -tulnp | grep 80
<Tux|Ubuntu> xem nó ra gì nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> netstat -tulnp | grep :80
<vubuntor671> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1480/cupsd       tcp6       0      0 ::1:631                 :::*                    LISTEN      1480/cupsd
<vubuntor671> ddó
<vubuntor084> làm sao update lên 11.10 đây bà con ơi
<vubuntor671> 084: sủ dụng updatemanager
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor084: nói mãi rồi còn gì
<vubuntor671> upgrade lên
<vubuntor084> google á
<vubuntor084> k biết mà
<vubuntor084> dùng lệnh nào
<vubuntor084> chỉ với
<vubuntor671> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1480/cupsd       tcp6       0      0 ::1:631                 :::*                    LISTEN      1480/cupsd
<vubuntor671> của mình tiếp nào
<vubuntor671> :D
<vubuntor084> thôi
<vubuntor084> k cần mấy bác chỉ nữa
<vubuntor084> em tự tìm
<vubuntor084> cảm ơn
<vubuntor671> gôdluck
<vubuntor671> tux giúp m tiếp nhé
<vubuntor671> ?
<vubuntor671> ai help mình cài xampp với
<vubuntor671> help help
<vubuntor084> mình cũng cài xampp
<vubuntor084> nó báo lỗi như thế này
<vubuntor084> tar (child): xampp-linux-1.7.7.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<vubuntor084> ai giúp được k?
<vubuntor671> ok
<vubuntor671> mình đã fix được
<vubuntor671> ra là nó xung với vmware
<vubuntor671> bạn copy dòng lỗi lên google search có thể ra đấy
<vubuntor671> he he
<vubuntor671> m nghich đây
<vubuntor087> Các anh cho em hỏi với
<vubuntor087> em cài máy in canon LBP2900
<vubuntor087> khi em gõ lệnh
<vubuntor087> sudo ./canonLBP_install.sh LBP2900
<vubuntor087> thì terminal nói rằng command not found
<vubuntor087> bây giờ em phải làm thế nào ạ
<vubuntor087> Sao lệnh đó của em lại không được ạ
<truongan_> các bác ơi
<truongan_> ai cài 11.10 rồi cho e hỏi cái
<vubuntor112> chao cac anh ...!
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor087: vì trong cái thư mục hiện tại của bạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> làm gì có file kia
<Tux|Ubuntu> truongan_: ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor112: ờ, chà
<Tux|Ubuntu> chào*
<vubuntor112> moi  cai ban 11.10
<vubuntor112> ma khong biet cai hieu ung the nao?
<vubuntor112> ???
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor112: không PM ok
<vubuntor112> can phai cai pm gi?
<vubuntor082> Cho mình hỏi chút ngoài repo của fpt ra còn repo nào giúp cho download các gói nhanh hơn ko hả
<vubuntor087> các bác ơi
<vubuntor087> cho em hỏi cài cái máy in canon LBP 2900
<vubuntor087> em làm theo mấy hướng dẫn rồi
<vubuntor087> mà không được cái nào cả
<vubuntor087> Cài theo script tới lệnh sudo ./canonLBP_install.sh LBP2900 rồi
<vubuntor087> nhưng mà khi vào print thì vẫn bị báo lỗi. Và chỉ có một máy in chứ không có 2 máy như hướng đẫn
<kid__> đưa mình coi cái link hướng dẫn cái
<vubuntor087> http://sites.google.com/site/nguyentienthuy2015/classroom-news/caimayincanonlbp1120trongubuntu
<vubuntor087> link hướng dẫn như này bác ạ
<vubuntor087> khi em print thử thì nó có hiện ra thông báo như sau There is missing print filter for printer 'Canon LBP 2900-2'
<kid__> disable cái 2900-2 chưa?
<vubuntor087> em disable cais 2900 để cái 2900-2
<kid__> trong bài kia nó biểu là disable cái thứ -2@@
<vubuntor087> em phải add 2 lần thì mới có 2 máy in đấy
<vubuntor087> chứ lúc đầu nó cũng không có
 * kid__ nghĩ bài kia viết khá rõ rồi
<kid__> kiểm tra lại kĩ xem có sai bước nào không?
<vubuntor087> cảm ơn anh nhé
<vubuntor087> để em mò thêm
<vubuntor087> chứ em làm đi làm lại
 * kid__ đã làm được cái quái gì đâu
<vubuntor087> lệnh em copy như trong hướng dẫn
<kid__> vubuntor087: có teamviewer không?
<vubuntor087> không ạ
<vubuntor087> em chưa cài
<vubuntor368> cai xong phien ban 11.10 final
<vubuntor368> chuyen man hinh giua VMware va may chu dung may lien tuc :|
<vubuntor368> hay la do RAM qua yeu
<vubuntor368> may minh RAM 1G core due . chinh VM ram 512
<vubuntor368> ai test roi giup minh voi nha
<Stanley00> help, cài gnome-shell trên U 11.10, nhưng mà login vào màn hình trống trơn...
<spider> upgrade lên bản 11.10 dùng hay bị đơ sao á ;((
<spider> có ai biết nguyên nhân ko chỉ mình với
<Stanley00> spider: cái gì đơ?
<Stanley00> mình dùng bình thường mà
<spider> đơ toàn mày
<spider> toàn máy
<spider> bị treo í
<spider> lâu lâu bị treo máy 1 lần
<spider> :(
<Stanley00> spider: uhm, chưa gặp vụ này nên không biết
<kid__> Stanley00: ừ th
<Stanley00> kid__: ?
<kid__> cứ phải ấn dấu cách rồi enter mới gửi hết nội
<kid__> dung
<kid__> chỉnh kiểu gì nhỉ@@
<Stanley00> kid__: ibus à? bình thường mà
<kid__> ừ
<kid__> toàn bị nh
<kid__> Æ°
<kid__> n
<kid__> ày
<kid__> @@
<Stanley00> :))
<Stanley00> kid__: sn chắc không dùng Ubuntu rồi nhỉ :))
<kid__> đang dùng mà@@
 * kid__ hem phải sn
 * kid__ noob chính c
<kid__> ống
<kid__> l
<kid__> ol
<Stanley00> kid__: lạ nhỉ? đó giờ chưa gặp vấn đề với thằng ibus này :(
<kid__> còn cả l
<kid__> lỗi
<kid__> alt+tab
<kid__> nó cứ chìm đằng sau chương trình mình đang dùng
<kid__> chẳng biết mình đang alt+tab đi đâu
<kid__> bản mới này dùng thế quái nào ý
<Stanley00> ủa? sao quái vậy? /me thấy bản này ra khá là ổn định rồi đấy chứ
<Stanley00> kid__: thế có cài gnome-shell trên 11.10 không? giúp /me cái lỗi màn hình trống trơn đi
<kid__> 1 tài khoản có thể dùng được cả 2 kh
<kid__> không
<kid__> cả gnome lẫn unity?
 * Stanley00 dùng một tài khoản mới toanh cho nó luôn, nhưng dám thử với cái tài khoản đang dùng
<kid__> http://cc4.upanh.com/23.705.30767563.2fO0/mh.png
<kid__> sao của /me nó lại không có cái này nh
<kid__> ỉ
<Stanley00> kid__: vô ibus chỉnh lại, chỗ embedded gì đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> kid__: vào ibus setup
<Tux|Ubuntu> chọn always là nó hiện ra
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: sn có cài gnome-shell không?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: vẫn ubuntu 11.04
<Tux|Ubuntu> đang prj không tiện cài lại
<Tux|Ubuntu> móa ông nào đổi bộ smiles
<Tux|Ubuntu> ếu thể nào đổi lại được
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: vậy mà tưởng sn cài rồi :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: mình sẽ update
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng đợi FPT nó sync đã
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: uhm, lâu rồi không có xài repo của fpt... bộ giờ nó sync lại rồi à?
<Stanley00> emo mới cũng tếu chứ nhỉ ;))
<kid__> Tux|Ubuntu: là ibus hay keyboard input m
<kid__> ethods
<kid__> mà gọi cả 2 ra nó đều chạy trên
<kid__> indicator
<Stanley00> kid__: hai thứ đó thật ra là một mà
<kid__> ừ
<kid__> cũng thấy th
<kid__> ế
<Tux|Ubuntu> ibus preferences
<kid__> và chẳng hiện ra cái bảng nhỏ nhỏ kia để mình còn chỉnh
<Tux|Ubuntu> chuột phải icon luôn á
<kid__> ức chế vãi
<kid__> ờ
<Stanley00> cái Ibus vẫn lâu lâu "quy ẩn giang hồ", có cách nào sửa chưa vậy?
<kid__> trong cái preference chẳng có cái option alway... nào c
<kid__> ả
<kid__> móa
<kid__> dùng bản kia đang stable
<Tux|Ubuntu> kid__: có
<kid__> giờ sang bản mới
<Tux|Ubuntu> Font & Style
<kid__> như mới luôn
<kid__> à r
<kid__> r
<kid__> Tux|Ubuntu:  cái phần capture mouse envent đó hả?
<Tux|Ubuntu> yeah
<kid__> tick hay không tick thì vẫn th
<kid__> ế
<Tux|Ubuntu> tick
<kid__> tick từ trước mà
<kid__> vẫn v
<Stanley00> không tick chứ?
<kid__> ậy
<kid__> phải nhấn ctrl thì nó mới chịu bỏ dấu gạch dưới
<Stanley00> bỏ tick mouse event gì đó đi, cái đó dở hơi lắm :D
<vubuntor353> anh ơi có ubuntu 11.10 rồi à ?
<kid__> chưa em ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor353: chờ vài tuần nữa đi bạn à >:))
<vubuntor353> :( sao e bật máy lên nó bảo đang upgrade này
<kid__> ặc
<vubuntor353> tới mấy tiếng để tải cơ :(
<vubuntor353> sao ặc ?
<kid__> vubuntor353: kiếm cái mirror của fpt mà upgrade
<Stanley00> mới phát hiện, ibus và keyboard input khác nhau, một thằng sẽ không mở preference :))
<kid__> bản mới có khác
<kid__> đông th
<kid__> ế
<kid__> Æ°
<kid__> ôi:(
<Stanley00> kid__: vẫn chưa được à? đang chat bằng gì thế?
<kid__> pidgin
 * kid__ mới xóa sạch par /home xong 
<vubuntor115> chơi game 3d Minh châu đi anh em
<Stanley00> kid__: gì mà mạnh tay thế? :))
<Stanley00> vubuntor115: wtf is that?
<vubuntor115> chơi trên java
<kid__> hờ hờ
<kid__> cứ nhìn bộ ecomoticon là lại buồn c
<kid__> ười
<Stanley00> .g 3d minh châu
<bkphenny> Stanley00: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3TmZCsQBMU
<bksupybot> Title: Album Dao Ngoc Minh Chau - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor353> anh ơi cái upgrade 11.10 này tới 6 tiếng lận :( có cách nào nhanh hơn ko a ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor353: <kid__> vubuntor353: kiếm cái mirror của fpt mà upgrade
<vubuntor534> alo
<vubuntor353> :( 4 tiếng
<kid__> blo
<vubuntor353> nhưng mà kiếm cái đó như thế nào ?
<vubuntor534> mình gặp vấn đề với cài driver Vga
<vubuntor534> trong ubuntu
<vubuntor534> :(
<vubuntor534> help me
<Stanley00> vubuntor353: vô software source mà tìm đi bạn
<vubuntor534> mình cài đặt ubuntu
<vubuntor534> nhưng lôi màn hình
<vubuntor534> phải chọn chế độ nômdeset
<vubuntor534> cài dặt xong rồi vào vẫn nhòe màn hình
<vubuntor534> ko vào được ubuntu sao install driver đây
<Stanley00> vubuntor534: vậy thì cứ để cái nomodeset đó lúc boot kernel thử coi được không?
<vubuntor534> lúc boot chọn os
<vubuntor534> sao chọn nomodeset vậy
<Stanley00> lúc chọn ubuntu, nhấn nút e thì phải
<Stanley00> vubuntor534: bạn nhìn kỹ ở phía dưới , grub có chỉ nhấn nút nào để edit đó
<vubuntor534> uk
<vubuntor534> có 2 nút là c và e
<vubuntor534> nhưng là command lệnh
<vubuntor534> mình không biết đánh thế nào để chọn nomodeset
<Stanley00> nhấn e, rồi thêm nomodeset vào cuối cái dòng kernel= xxxx, thêm ngay chỗ "quiet splash " là an toàn nhất á
<vubuntor534> uk` , cảm ơn nhá
<vubuntor742> Các bác cho em hỏi sao xem phim = xine trên ubuntu 11.10 cứ như xem phim âm bản ấy
<vubuntor742> làm thế nào để chỉnh về bình thường
<kid__> xine
<kid__> ?
<kid__> dùng cái khác thì sao?
<vubuntor742> dùng cái khác cũng bị thế
<Stanley00> vubuntor742: vậy chắc tại file rồi
<vubuntor742> dùng cái movie player cũng bị thế
<vubuntor742> file mkv
<vubuntor742> xem trên window thì bình thường không sao cả
<vubuntor742> nhưng xem trên ubuntu thì bị thế
<vubuntor742> mkv, mov đều bị
<Stanley00> hmm, lạ nhỉ
<vubuntor742> ack tất cả các phim mkv xem trên window không sao bây giờ mới cài ubuntu xem thử  mặt diễn viên trong hình xanh lè
<kid__> liên quan đến card vga chăng?
<vubuntor742> em cũng đang cài lại driver khác xem có hơn tí nào không
<vubuntor742> để em restart xem thế nào
<vubuntor770> cac bac oi giup em voi
<vubuntor770> em vao ccsm chinh cai gi khong biet
<vubuntor770> ma bay gio cai thanh lanch mat tieu roi
<vubuntor770> giup em khoi phuc lai voi a
<kid__> ccsm
<kid__> compiz?
<vubuntor770> vang
<vubuntor770> bay gio nhan phim windows ko con tac dung gi nua
<vubuntor770> no ko hien len thanh unity cho minh nua roi
<kid__> xem phần ubuntu unity plugin
<vubuntor770> cai thanh taskbar thi ko co phan ben phai chi co ben trai
<kid__> xem nó có được tick không?
<Stanley00> vubuntor770: bạn thử unity --reset chưa?
<vubuntor770> vang de em thu
<vubuntor770> khong vao duoc cho application nen em ko vao lai compiz duoc nua
<vubuntor770> khoi dong lai cung ko co thanh do luon
<Stanley00> vubuntor770: unity --reset không có tác dụng à?
<vubuntor770> em dang lam
<m3onh0x84> chả lẽ quay về dùng 11.04 ?
<m3onh0x84> thấy grub stable rồi mà ? còn compiz trên u chưa stable lắm
<vubuntor770> no dang chay va bao : "compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x3600141! compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you shouldprobably file a bug about this. compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event from request at 512695 (now: 813907)  compiz (core) - Warn: unhandled ConfigureNotify on 0x3600095! compiz (core) - Warn: this should never happen. you shouldprobably file a bug about this."
<m3onh0x84> xem thử xem có bản compiz nào cũ hơn thì dùng tạm vậy
<m3onh0x84> đang lỗi
<vubuntor770> nhung bay gio em chi vao duoc moi terminal thoi
<Stanley00> m3onh0x84: /me dùng vi vu :))
<vubuntor770> em go lieu firefox nen may no moi ra de hoi cac bac
<m3onh0x84> ặc
<Stanley00> vubuntor770: backup lại mấy thư mục sau rồi delete thử coi, .gnome* .config .compiz* .gconf
<m3onh0x84> .g reset compiz
<bkphenny> m3onh0x84: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-how-to-reset-compiz-settings-to-default-system-settings-from-command-line.html
<m3onh0x84> bot đi đâu rồi ?
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu tip: How to reset compiz settings to default system settings from command-line | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<vubuntor976> xem phim mkv trên ubuntu 11.10 như xem phim âm bản hix
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor976> đã cài 2 driver ndivia vẫn bị
<m3onh0x84> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<C4NoC> vubuntor976, làm gì có
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<m3onh0x84> chả lẽ driver ?
<vubuntor976> thanks bác
<vubuntor770> van khong len duoc thanh do bac a
<vubuntor770> khong hieu vi sao
<Stanley00> vubuntor770: xóa rồi à? logout rồi login lại đi
<vubuntor770> unity --reset thi chay mai ma ko xong
<vubuntor770> em restart roi ma van khong duoc co
<Stanley00> lạ nha, bình thường, xóa nhiêu đó, relogin là xong mà, lỗi này chắc nặng hơn mình tưởng
<vubuntor770> reset compiz thi lenh the nao cac bac
<vubuntor976> ah em vẫn để ổ win khi cài ubuntu
<vubuntor976> bây giờ nó ghi đè mất  boot của win rồi
<vubuntor976> có cách nào khác phục  phân vùng boot của win như cũ không các bác ơi
<vubuntor770> cac bac giup em voi
<vubuntor770> reset compiz lenh la gi a
<Stanley00> vubuntor770: xem cái link của bkphenny ở trên ấy
<m3onh0x84> reset compiz là gconf gì gì đó
<m3onh0x84> .g reset compiz
<bkphenny> m3onh0x84: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-how-to-reset-compiz-settings-to-default-system-settings-from-command-line.html
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu tip: How to reset compiz settings to default system settings from command-line | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<vubuntor770> tinh hinh la em da reset compiz theo link tren nhung van khong duoc.
<vubuntor770> gio em logout ra vao lai thu xem the nao
<vubuntor759> Chao cac bac a
<vubuntor759> em restart roi nhung tinh hinh la van nhu vay
<vubuntor759> chua khoi phuc duoc 2 thanh do
<vubuntor759> Cac bac xem con cach nao giup em voi
<Stanley00> vubuntor759: lúc nãy ngoài delete mấy cái folder, bạn còn làm gì khác không?
<vubuntor759> khong
<vubuntor759> em chi chinh moi cai compiz thoi
<vubuntor759> khong lam gi khac
<Stanley00> thử tạo một account mới rồi login xem, có thể lỗi compiz chứ không nằm ở config
<vubuntor759> tao acc kieu gi ha bac. Bay gio em chi vao duoc terminal thoi a. Em newbie. Mong bac giup do
<vubuntor759> cam on bac
<Stanley00> chạy sudo adduser
<vubuntor759> vang em thu nhe
<Tux|Ubuntu> Mỗi lần release là #ubuntu-vn đông vãi
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> phát mệt
<vubuntor983> Em da adduser moi vao va khi dang nhap thi vao van co cac thanh binh thuong
<vubuntor983> khong biet bay gio phai lam sao de khoi phuc lai cai thanh do o admin ha cac bac
<Stanley00> vubuntor983: vậy là do config có vấn đề rồi, chắc lúc nãy xóa chưa hết cònig
<vubuntor983> the bay gio em phai lam gi tiep a
<Stanley00> để coi lúc nãy bạn xóa bằng cách gì?
<Stanley00> chắc là nên xóa hết mấy cái folder ẩn trong home đi nếu không biết nó là gì
<vubuntor983> de em thu
<vubuntor983> em show file an len thi thay nhieu lam bac a
<vubuntor983> em xoa het co anh huong gi khong hay chi xoa 1 so thu thoi
<Stanley00> tốt nhất là cứ back up rồi hãy xóa :D
<Stanley00> nguyên tắc là thế
<vubuntor983> Vay em copy het ra 1 o # roi xoa a
<Stanley00> vubuntor983: tùy bạn thôi, tốt nhất là nén lại, copy ra ổ khác cũng được, hoặc copy vôi một cái folder tạm trong ~ cũng OK hết
<vubuntor983> co cai thu muc .gvfs ko cho xoa
<vubuntor983> bay gio em logout lai xem
<Stanley00> vubuntor983: good luck
<vubuntor933> Bac oi
<vubuntor933> cam on bac nhieu nhe
<vubuntor933> em xoa cac thu muc sau
<vubuntor933> ok roi
<vubuntor933> em logout ra roi vao lai
<vubuntor933> .compiz-1 .config  .dbus .gconf gnome2
<vubuntor933> khong biet co anh huong gi khong a
<Stanley00> hmm, có dbus nữa à?
<Stanley00> chả sao cả, toàn config lung tung thôi mà :D
<vubuntor933> vang
<vubuntor933> em xoa luon ca no
<vubuntor933> nhung khi dang nhap lai thi no lai tao ra dung cac thu muc do
<vubuntor933> Chac la xoa backup duoc roi bac nhi?
<Stanley00> nếu thấy okei rồi thì xóa backup đi
<vubuntor933> Vang
<vubuntor933> cam on bac lan nua nhe
<vubuntor933> da nhiet tinh giup do
<Stanley00> no problem
<C4NoC> mod ở đây lười quá nhỉ
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<Stanley00> :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> C4NoC: phải tạo điều kiện cho thế hệ trẻ chớ
<C4NoC> ò
 * C4NoC lặn vào xó
 * Tux|Ubuntu cầm gạch đá ném vào xó =)
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> treo biển ubuntu
<C4NoC> mà chả thấy súp bót ếu gì
<CoconutCrab> huehuehue
 * CoconutCrab làm lao công dọn rác và kick khi cần
<vubuntor704> Cac bac cho em hoi Em dang o administrator ma gio em xoa 1 user bang lenh sudo userdel [tentaikhoan] thi bao rang "is currently logged in" em phai lam the nao a
<C4NoC> vubuntor704, logout cái kia ra
<C4NoC> vubuntor704, ko thì -f
<C4NoC> hay cái gì đó
<C4NoC> man ra coi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor704: bạn xóa cái user đang sudo đó hả =))
<vubuntor704> khong
<vubuntor704> em dang o admin ma
<vubuntor704> admin cua em la longsilk
<vubuntor704> em xoa cai duongvu
<C4NoC> ọe
<C4NoC> lông tơ kìa
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor704> :d
<vubuntor704> dung la long to day bac
<vubuntor704> nhung bay gio long to phai lam the nao tiep a
<C4NoC> man userdel
<C4NoC> coi có cái force ko
<vubuntor704> co cai force nhung ma lam theo no cung van bao y nhu vay
<C4NoC> vubuntor704, thì logout cái kia ra
<vubuntor891> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
<vubuntor891> thees nayf laf sao nhir , ai trowj giups minhf vowis
<vubuntor891> :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor891: restart hết liền
<vubuntor891> đơn giản vậy sao , thanks :(
<C4NoC> :]]
<Tux|Ubuntu> thực ra là còn đơn giản hơn
<Tux|Ubuntu> cơ mà restart là chắc nhất
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> thôi restart cho lẹ
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-15
<vubuntor202> Các bác cho em hỏi kiểm tra Ubuntu của mình là 32 bit hay 64 bit dùng lệnh gì ạ?
<nobawk> vubuntor202: uname -m
<vubuntor545> hey
<vubuntor545> konijchiwa minasan
<vubuntor545> tất cả mọi người
<vubuntor545> cho mình hỏi vài câu
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<vubuntor545> hehe
<vubuntor545> đang phân vân
<vubuntor545> không biết nên cài 32 bit hay 64 bit
<CoconutCrab> 64
<vubuntor545> mọi người cho vài cái ý kiến cái
<vubuntor545> ừm lợi ích như thế nào
<CoconutCrab> nhanh
<vubuntor545> yea !
<vubuntor545> còn mấy tựa game có bên 32 bit có chạy đc bên 64 bit không nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> game trên linux thì chạy được
<vubuntor545> ừm
<vubuntor545> O AD chắc đc luôn nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> chắc vậy
<vubuntor545> ừm hi vọng
<vubuntor545> mọi người cài cái Simple vào có bị gì không
<vubuntor545> sao mình cài vào ubuntu nó ngu đủ trò luôn
 * CoconutCrab không cài
<nobawk> ờ ngu lắm
<nobawk> dùng windows 7 đi
<vubuntor545> hày dùng window 7 thì nói làm gì
<nobawk> why not?
<vubuntor545> không có tiền mua
<vubuntor545> với phần không thích :D
<vubuntor545> nếu cùng với số tiền đó thì chúng ta mua cái card màn hình hay là đổi cpu luôn cho rồi
<vubuntor545> hehe
<vubuntor545> nghe nói lên windows 8 thằng microsoft nó quay lưng với intel thì phải
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<vubuntor545> chuyển sang với ARM
<CoconutCrab> chạy trên arm
<vubuntor545> mà thằng ARM đúng là hay thật
<CoconutCrab> hay vừa vừa
<vubuntor545> giá rẻ nữa
<vubuntor545> nhưng việt nam mình ít nhập về cho nên ko có cơ hội để nghịch
<vubuntor545> không biết hà nội có nhiều ko nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> di động ấy
<CoconutCrab> đi luôn
<nobawk> ms bỏ intel à
<nobawk> ngon
<CoconutCrab> vẫn chạy trên intel
<nobawk> desktop thì intel vẫn là nhất
<CoconutCrab> chạy thêm trên arm cho nó theo kịp thời đại thôi
<nobawk> arm thối lắm
<CoconutCrab> tablet blah blah blah
<nobawk> chắc nó lại chờ vendor support thôi
<vubuntor802> khoái nhất game trên table
<nobawk> vì arm ko phải là 1 cục như intel :3
<CoconutCrab> chạy trên .net
<CoconutCrab> chắc migrate cũng đơn giản
<vubuntor802> mà linux nhà mình chạy trên ARM mày thằng táo sâu phải sợ
<vubuntor802> vậy mà chạy trên pc nó cứ như ....
 * nobawk thấy chạy trên pc ngon
<nobawk> chạy trên server thì quá ngon lolz
<vubuntor802> hehe cái đó khỏi nói
 * CoconutCrab thấy chạy bình thường
<vubuntor802> còn về giải trí đa phương tiện thì cứ như khuyết tật
 * CoconutCrab thấy nghe nhạc xem phim tốt
<vubuntor802> thằng windows ăn cắp ý tưởng không mà cũng đc hỗ trợ tùm lum tùm la
 * nobawk nghe nhạc xem phim quá ngon
<vubuntor802> mấy cái đó bt thôi
<nobawk> đáp ứng được nhu cầu của mình -> ...
<CoconutCrab> là đủ
<vubuntor802> nhất là vụ driver
<vubuntor802> vẫn khó chịu như ngày nào
<nobawk> driver thì còn ngon hơn nữa
<nobawk> cắm vào chạy phè phè
<vubuntor802> ừm thì chạy thì chạy còn nhận hết hay ko lại là chuyện khác :))
<vubuntor802> nhất là mấy cái card share @,@
<nobawk> hybrid graphic chưa stable nên nó chưa add vào đó thôi
<vubuntor802> ừm ! hi vọng những ngày xắp tới tốt đẹp hơn
<vubuntor802> windows sẽ là dĩ vãng =))
<vubuntor802> trên thị trường chỉ còn là linux và apple :D
 * CoconutCrab thấy windows còn sống phẻ dài dài
<vubuntor802> lúc đó thì có thể cắm bất cứ driver nào vào cũng chạy đúng nghĩa phạch phạch :))
<vubuntor802> có khi nào windows chết rồi mà việt nam vẫn sử dụng windows ko nhỉ
<vubuntor802> cũng nghi ngờ lắm
<vubuntor202> Sao em cài cái google chrome mà ko đc nhỉ
<vubuntor802> hi vọng trị sở chính của microsoft bị khủng bố cho nó nhanh
<vubuntor802> chắc dùng sever fpt àk
<vubuntor802> dùng main sever đi
<vubuntor202> Down từ trang chủ google về cài mà cái soft center nó cứ báo là internal error
<vubuntor202> không biết là vì sao
<nobawk> chắc bản mới quá nó ko cho cài
<nobawk> nhầm, ubuntu mới quá*
<vubuntor202> à
<nobawk> nhược điểm của chạy đua theo version là third-party software nó ko build kịp lolz
<vubuntor202> nghĩa là U11.10 nó ko cho cài cái chrome
<vubuntor202> sao vậy được
<vubuntor802> sử dụng main sever ấy là cài  đc trong ubuntu sto
<vubuntor202> vậy à
<vubuntor802> ừm cả gnome - shell cũng vậy luôn
<vubuntor487> alo
<vubuntor487> cho e hỏi chút được không ạh
<vubuntor202> vậy chắc cái canon 2900 của em cũng vậy quá
<vubuntor202> cài mãi không được
<vubuntor802> không biết thằng fpt nó làm gì mà cài gói tiếng việt bên nó xong check với bên main sever của ubuntu nó báo sai gói
<vubuntor802> cả sun java6 cũng vậy
<vubuntor802> sun java6 dùng sever fpt cài ko đc vậy mà main sever thì ok
<nobawk> vubuntor202: nghĩa là phải chờ bọn google hoặc bọn ubuntu build/đóng gói chrome cho ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor202> cài cái thằng apt-fast thì nó nói là E:unable to locate package apt-fast là sao các bác nhỉ
<vubuntor202> vâng
<nobawk> vubuntor202: mà tốt nhất là nên cài phần mềm qua repository của ubuntu
<vubuntor802> cái gnome shell nó làm cho giáo diện thao tác giống stable với smartphone nhỉ
<vubuntor802> cài vào sử dụng thấy đã tay !
<vubuntor802> mặc dù vẫn còn tồn tại khuyết điểm
<nobawk> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor202> cái downthemall có cách nào để nó down lần lượt không các bác
<vubuntor202> cái downthemall có cách nào để nó down lần lượt không các bác
<nobawk> ko dùng ko biết
<vubuntor802> ubot2
<vubuntor802> !ubot2
<ubot2> Factoid 'ubot2' not found
<vubuntor202> thế bác down bằng  cai gi
<vubuntor802> !gnome-shell
<ubot2> Factoid 'gnome-shell' not found
<vubuntor802> :))
<vubuntor802> !downthemall
<ubot2> Factoid 'downthemall' not found
<vubuntor202> downthemall nó ko có down từng filemột à
<vubuntor202> nó cứ down cả loạt 1 lúc sợ rớt mạng thì lại phải down lại từ đầu
<vubuntor802> không dùng không biết bạn àk
<nobawk> wget?
<vubuntor202> wget?
<vubuntor802> Unity 2D
<nobawk> !wget
<ubot2> Factoid 'wget' not found
<vubuntor802> !Unity 2D
<ubot2> Factoid 'Unity 2D' not found
<nobawk> .g wget
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.gnu.org/s/wget/
<bksupybot> Title: GNU Wget (at www.gnu.org)
<nobawk> .g wget download list of file
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-wget-your-ultimate-command-line-downloader.html
<bksupybot> Title: Linux wget: Your Ultimate Command Line Downloader (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<vubuntor802> unity có 3d àk mọi người
<vubuntor202> thank
<vubuntor802> unity có 3d àk mọi người
<vubuntor802> té ra là vậy
<vubuntor802> thôi out
<slash9x> chào cả nhà :D
<vubuntor118> :D
<vubuntor651> chào mọi người
<slash9x> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor651> hi
<vubuntor651> cho mình hỏi có ai biết quy luật đặt tên của linux không nhỉ?
<vubuntor651> chỉ mình với
<Tux|Ubuntu> quy luật đặt tên
<Tux|Ubuntu> nghĩa là sao
<vubuntor651> nghĩa là các phiên bản của linux được đặt tên như thế nào ấy mà
<slash9x> vubuntor651 nhân linux hả?
<slash9x> vubuntor651 google có đấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> 6 tháng một lần release
<Tux|Ubuntu> theo nhịp của linux kernel
<vubuntor651> tux
<Tux|Ubuntu> còn tên từng phiên bản
<vubuntor651> bạn có thể nói rỏ hơn
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor651: rõ thế còn gì nữa
<Tux|Ubuntu> còn tên và linh vật
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì do lão chủ Canonical lão ấy chọn
<Tux|Ubuntu> muốn biết thì đọc wiki
<Tux|Ubuntu> nói chung là tên và linh vâh
<Tux|Ubuntu> vật*
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì làm gì có quy luật
<Tux|Ubuntu> tên phiên bản thì có
<Tux|Ubuntu> 11.10
<vubuntor651> tại sao unbutu lại có 11.04
<Tux|Ubuntu> tức là năm 2011
<Tux|Ubuntu> tháng release là 10
<Tux|Ubuntu> tương tự với các cái còn lại
<vubuntor651> thế 11.04 là vào năm 2011
<vubuntor651> tháng release là 4
<Tux|Ubuntu> uhm
<vubuntor651> Các phiên bản của HDH Linux được xác định bởi hệ thống số dạng X.YY.ZZ. Nếu YY là số chẵn => phiên bản ổn định. YY là số lẻ => phiên bản thử nghiệm .
<vubuntor651> bạn đọc cái này hiểu không?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor651: phiên bản HĐH linux
<Tux|Ubuntu> như bạn nói là không đúng
<Tux|Ubuntu> chính xác là linux kernel
<vubuntor651> uh
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor651: mà cái đấy có gì khó hiểu đâu
<vubuntor651> tại mình k hiểu mà
<vubuntor651> bạn giải thích đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> 3.0.11 chẳng hạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> 3 là phiên bản kernel version 3
<Tux|Ubuntu> 0 là phiên bản ổn định (chẵn)
<Tux|Ubuntu> 11 là phiên bản con trong đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> patch piếc hoặc update
<vubuntor859> lam the nao de nghe nhac online
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> đọc cái đó rồi tình tiếp
<Tux|Ubuntu> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Tux|Ubuntu> lolz
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor651: bạn hiểu chưa :D
<vubuntor651> hì
<vubuntor651> oki
<Tux|Ubuntu> (mình thấy nó giải thích rất rõ mà :D)
<vubuntor651> hiểu sơ sơ
<Tux|Ubuntu> có mỗi thế
<Tux|Ubuntu> còn sơ sơ với kĩ ở đâu được nữa
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<vubuntor651> tại mình k biết linux kernel thôi
<vubuntor651> hì hì
<vubuntor651> đừng cười
<vubuntor651> gà mà
<vubuntor651> tư vấn giùm mình cách cài xampp trên unbutu 11.04 luôn nào :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g apache friend install xampp linux
<bkphenny> Tux|Ubuntu: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<bksupybot> Title: apache friends - xampp for linux (at www.apachefriends.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> ^
<Tux|Ubuntu> here
<vubuntor651> cái này mình làm rồi
<vubuntor651> nhưng k hiểu sao khi về chạy lệnh cài đặt ấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> vậy hỏi làm mô
<vubuntor651> nó k chạy
<vubuntor651> mình gõ đúng phiên bản lun
<vubuntor651> chả biết nó bị gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> phiên bản gì mới được chứ
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà chả biết nó bị gì
<vubuntor651> bản này nè
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì mình cũng chẳng giúp được
<Tux|Ubuntu> :D
<vubuntor651> ok
<vubuntor651> chờ mình xí nghe
<vubuntor607> alo
<vubuntor607> admin co o day ko a
<vubuntor601> chào mọi ngừoi
<vubuntor601> không có ai à
<vubuntor601> helllo
<vubuntor601> có ai hem
<vubuntor601> có ai chỉ cho mình làm sao chụp ảnh màn hình trong unbutu không?
<CoconutCrab> print screen
<CoconutCrab> accessory -> print screen gì đấy
<vubuntor601> không phải bạn ơi
<vubuntor601> là take snap
<vubuntor601> hehe mới mò ra
<vubuntor601> <@CoconutCrab> chỉ mình cài xampp với
<CoconutCrab> google -->
<vubuntor601> rồi
<vubuntor601> mình tìm rồi
<vubuntor601> mà có lỗi này nè
<vubuntor601> bạn chri với
<vubuntor601> <@CoconutCrab>
<vubuntor601> tar (child): xampp-linux-1.7.7.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<vubuntor601> nó báo vậy khi mình cài đặt
<CoconutCrab> cài từ trong software center hay synaptic ấy
<vubuntor601> sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.7.tar.gz -C /opt
<CoconutCrab> đừng tự cài về mà dùng
<vubuntor601> trong center có sao?
<CoconutCrab> có
<vubuntor601> trong mục nào vậy bạn
<vubuntor601> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<vubuntor601> lỗi này là lỗi gì nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> bật enable mấy cái repo universe multiverse lên xem
<CoconutCrab> .g ubuntu xampp install
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223410
<bksupybot> Title: HOWTO: Setup easy web development environment (XAMPP) - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<CoconutCrab> The XAMPP project bundles Apache, PHP4 & 5, Perl, mySQL, and a bunch of other utilities/applications into an simple package for Mac OSX, Windows, Solaris, and Linux.
<CoconutCrab> tự cài riêng từng cái cho nhanh :-\
<vubuntor601> mình k bắt được wifi
<vubuntor601> làm sao nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> xem thử xem nó báo lỗi gì
<CoconutCrab> có cần cài thêm driver gì không
<vubuntor601> mình cũng k biết bạn ơi
<vubuntor601> hỏi 1 lần rồi
<CoconutCrab> card wifi là..?
<vubuntor601> uh
<CoconutCrab> là gì
<CoconutCrab> tên, số hiệu, hãng sản xuất
<vubuntor601> làm sao kiểm tra nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> vào terminal -> gõ lspice, rồi paste vào
<CoconutCrab> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<CoconutCrab> lspci nhé
<vubuntor601> oki
<Stanley00> CoconutCrab: ủa? chưa sửa cái >4 dòng đó à? nhiều người ý kiến sửa lắm rồi đấy :))
<vubuntor601> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708433/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor601> heh
<vubuntor601> mình copy hết
<vubuntor601> khỏi phải >4
<vubuntor601> còn nữa
<vubuntor601> máy mình k connect tới máy chiều được
<vubuntor601> làm sao
<vubuntor601> hic
<vubuntor601> dùng unbutu mà hỏi đủ thứ
<vubuntor601> :))
<vimojnguoi> hey all
<vubuntor601> hey you
<Stanley00> vimojnguoi: hey
<vimojnguoi> ak ma choi java tren ubuntu cai cai goi gi vao nhi
<vimojnguoi> :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> jdk
<Tux|Ubuntu> jre
<Stanley00> vimojnguoi: eclipse
<vimojnguoi> file.jar
<Stanley00> java -jar file.jar
<vimojnguoi> ak ha ! thank
<vubuntor601> and me
<CoconutCrab> atheros hả
<vubuntor601> uh
<vubuntor601> đúng rùi
<CoconutCrab> hmm, card này không nhớ phải dugnf cái gì
<CoconutCrab> để xem
<vimojnguoi> moi nguoi dung linux thi cai cai "xchat-gnome irc" vao ma len irc ho tro
<vubuntor601> có ai giúpmình cái vụ máy chiếu không?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vimojnguoi: PIdgin
<CoconutCrab> cắm vào rồi bấm nút chuyển
<vubuntor601> bấm nút nào nhỉ
<vimojnguoi> ak minh thi dung xchat :D
<vubuntor601> mình dùng lenovo b450
<vubuntor601> mình bấm cái nút chuyển máy chiếu như bên win rồi
<vubuntor601> k được
<vubuntor601> khởi động rồi
<vubuntor601> cũng k nốt
<vubuntor601> chả có tín hiều gì
<CoconutCrab> thử cài madwwifi xem
<Stanley00> vô chỗ monitor thử chưa?
<Stanley00> chỉnh màn hình gì đấy
<vubuntor601> minh vào rồi
<vubuntor601> vào đó nó chỉ báo là unknow
<vimojnguoi> chay cai nay no bao the nay phai lam sao nhi
<vimojnguoi> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from
<vimojnguoi> /home/vimojnguoi/MinhChau.jar
<CoconutCrab> chịu.. mù java
<CoconutCrab> monitor xem có mấy monitor ấy
<vubuntor601> 1 cái thui
<CoconutCrab> vậy là nó chưa nhận
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> gắn gắn lại dây đi
<vimojnguoi> ak ha
<vubuntor601> monitor:unknow
<vubuntor601> mìn vào monitor nó báo vậy
<vubuntor601> hic
<CoconutCrab> đi tắm cái, người mọc nấm rồi
<vubuntor601> căm đi cắm lại nhiều lắm rồi
<vimojnguoi> bi cai loi vai luyen the
<Tux|Ubuntu> madwifi lởm bỏ mịa
<Tux|Ubuntu> ath9k đê
<vimojnguoi> ak quen tra loi bai viet ve cai fedora dvd trong forum thoi chuon
<vubuntor601> hic
<vubuntor601> giờ mình phải làm gì?
<vimojnguoi> co the chinh dc ma
<vimojnguoi> de minh nho phai chinh nhu the nao bo lau qua quen roi
<vimojnguoi> mrtux roi lan co tra loi bai viet do ma?
<vimojnguoi> hic cai cuon sach de dong reu dau roi ko biet !
<vimojnguoi> vubuntor601
<vimojnguoi> seach theo cai tu nay xem ubuntu unknow monitor
<vimojnguoi> http://ubuntugeek.com/forum/index.php?topic=230.0
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 10.04: Monitor not detected (at ubuntugeek.com)
<vimojnguoi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153853
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] "Monitor unknown" - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vimojnguoi> nho khong nham hinh nhu la cau hinh o trong x.org thi phai
<vubuntor574> chào mọi người
<vubuntor574> co ai online giup minh voi :((
<Stanley00> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, tất cả trên một dòng, nếu biết câu trả lời thì mọi người sẽ giải đáp ngay.
<vubuntor574> Mình lỡ tay xóa cái Icon trên Ubuntu rồi giờ sao phục hồi nhỉ Mấy icon của mặc định trên Unity, hay là của Pidgin trên Indicator đều thành dấu nhân cả rồi :D Mình lỡ xóa trong /usr/share/themes và /usr/share/icons trừ những cái mặc định xem ở trong Gnome-Tweak-Tools mục themes đó :(( Ai biết giúp mình với :((
<Stanley00> lỡ tay xóa, chỗ đó khó xáo lắm mà vẫn cố xóa cho được, hay thật
<Stanley00> thử với sudo apt-get --fix-broken --fix-missing  install
<Stanley00> không được thì vào software center, cài mấy bộ icon vào.
<vubuntor866> chào mọi người :D
<afterlastangel> mọi người chào D:
<vubuntor866> ai làm ơn nén các thư mục trong /usr/share/themes và /usr/share/icons rồi upload lên host hộ mình với :(((
<CoconutCrab> lol
<Stanley00> vubuntor866: không fix được à?
<vubuntor866> lúc nãy có kịp đọc gì đâu, bị restart lun
<CoconutCrab> vào trong synatic tìm tất cả các gói có chữ icon/theme
<CoconutCrab> cài lại hết
<vubuntor866> okiie, để mình thử xem :D
<Stanley00> sudo apt-get --fix-broken --fix-missing  install
<vubuntor866> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Stanley00> rồi, vậy làm theo CoconutCrab nói đi :d
<vubuntor866> ko dam' vao nua
<vubuntor866> gio cu mo linh tinh la cu do luon
<vubuntor866> phai reboot
<vubuntor866> :(
<vubuntor866> ma 11.10 hinh nhu ko co synatic ah :(
<Stanley00> uhm, không có
<vubuntor300> ac
<vubuntor300> vua moi bi reboot
<vubuntor300> :(
<CoconutCrab> tự cài synaptic lại được mà
<vubuntor300> okie, dang thu :D
<vubuntor300> ko duoc thi ai nen ho voi nha :D
<vubuntor300> ma sao doi duoc ten vay moi nguoi :D
<Stanley00> /nick xyz
<quydo> thanks :D
<Stanley00> lời khuyên là đừng đổi tên khi cần trợ giúp,vì đôi khi phải chờ rất lâu đấy
 * Stanley00 chỉ highlight vunbuntor* :))
<vubuntor854> hic
<vubuntor854> mo synaptic bi do luon
<vubuntor854> :(
<CoconutCrab> oookay
<CoconutCrab> vậy dùng aptitude đi
<CoconutCrab> vào recovery mode
<CoconutCrab> chạy aptitude
<CoconutCrab> (with networking nhá)
<vubuntor854> mo bang terminal duoc roi
<CoconutCrab> tìm các gói có chữ 'icon' hoặc 'theme'
<CoconutCrab> cài lại hết
<vubuntor854> okie
<CoconutCrab> để trong recovery cho nó khỏi restart
<CoconutCrab> đang cài dở mà restart là banh máy đấy
<vubuntor633> hi
<vubuntor633> đã lên được 11.10
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor633> nhưng  vẫn k vào được wifi
<vubuntor633> chán thế
<quydo> :(
<vubuntor633> vào monitor vẫn k có gì
<CoconutCrab> cài madwifi vào ấy
<quydo> ai nén hộ các thư mục trong /usr/share/themes và /usr/share/icons với :((
<Stanley00> quydo: sao không làm theo CoconutCrab nói ấy
<Stanley00> humanity-icon-theme	hicolor-icon-theme gnome-icon-theme-full
<Stanley00> cài lại 3 cái này thử đi
<CoconutCrab> không cần cái giữa
<CoconutCrab> 2 cái đầu và cuối là đủ
<Stanley00> quydo? không biết có liên quan gì tới #MrQuyDo không ta?
<quydo> ko dau
<quydo> okie
<quydo> de thu restart coi :D
<vubuntor349> cam on moi nguoi nha
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor349> da cai lai goi icon-* nhu tro giup
<vubuntor349> nhung van vay ah :((
<CoconutCrab> lol
<vubuntor349> hic :(
<CoconutCrab> vậy vấn đề là cái gì?
<quydo> Icon mac dinh cua Unity ko co
<quydo> nhan vao bieu tuong Indicator cua Pidgin, may icon cung ko co not
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<quydo> toàn là dấu X
<quydo> như trên IE mà ko có ảnh đó
<quydo> lỗi do mình xóa mấy thư mục trong /usr/share/themes
<CoconutCrab> gtk-update-icon-cache
<quydo> và /usr/share/icons
<CoconutCrab> à, kia mới là icon
<CoconutCrab> còn theme nữa
<CoconutCrab> thôi cài lại nhanh nhất đó :3
<quydo> ac
<quydo> hom thu 6 mat ca ngay de cai U 11.10 roi :((
<quydo> lan nua chac khanhpt no thit mat :D
<CoconutCrab> hoặc hỏi ai xem có những cái theme nào cài mặc định
<quydo> :(
<quydo> ko có cách nào phục hổi hả mọi người :(
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> quen khakhpt thì lo gì :D
<nobawk> có nhưng mà còn mất thời gian hơn là cài lại
<quydo> ko nén hết thư mục /usr/share/themes rồi giải nén ra được ah
<quydo> bị xóa mấy thư mục /usr/share themes và icons mà :(
<nobawk> quydo: thì copy ở máy khác sang
<quydo> thì đang nhở ai đây, mà ko có ai :(
<quydo> :((
<vubuntor010> chào mọi ngừoi
<vubuntor010> trên unbutu có phần mềm nào quay phim màn hình khồn nhỉ?
<vubuntor950> :D co anh nao xai pidgin ko ah
<Stanley00> yes?
<vubuntor950> :D anh stanley co biet cai theme nao cua pidgin giong nhu empathy ko
<vubuntor950> :D luc chat no hien cac box nhu kieu hoi thoai cua iphone ay
<Stanley00> pidgin không có theme bạn à
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: điêu
<Stanley00> chỉ chỉnh được mặt cười và một số màu linh tinh thôi
 * Tux|Ubuntu có mờ
<vubuntor950> http://s3.amazonaws.com/scrnshots.com/screenshots/61998/pidgin-webkit-window_large.png giong nhu the nay nay
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g adium chat pidgin ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> Tux|Ubuntu: http://macgenius.co/apps/communication/adium-review-best-mac-software/
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: điêu gì? vậy sn giúp đi, /me không rành vụ này
<bksupybot> Title: Adium Review – Best Mac Software | Mac Genius (at macgenius.co)
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g adium themes for pidgin
<bkphenny> Tux|Ubuntu: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/adium-themes-in-pidgin-ubuntu-karmic.html
<bksupybot> Title: Adium Themes in Pidgin [Ubuntu Karmic Koala How-to] ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor950: báo trước
<vubuntor950> T_T sao the ah
<Tux|Ubuntu> là không khởi động được Pidgin thì ráng chịu nhá
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<vubuntor950> oach
<vubuntor950> :D
<vubuntor950> :D ket cai empathy moi cai theme
<vubuntor950> con lai chan pheo`
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor950: tự nghịch thì cũng nên tự fix
<vubuntor950> :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor950: mình chỉ cần chat được
<Tux|Ubuntu> cũng không biết thế nào là chán với không chán
<vubuntor950> :D nhung no ko ho tro invisible mac dinh
<vubuntor950> :((
<Tux|Ubuntu> ivisiable là gì ta
 * Tux|Ubuntu hem phải chatter
<vubuntor950> :D la` trong list ban. be`, nick chat cua? minh ko sang' do'
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor950: không sáng thì online làm giề
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà đã không muốn nói chuyện thì thôi
<vubuntor950> :D eo`
<vubuntor002> Các bác ơi em cài ubuntu 11.10 khi xem phim mkv trên win thì không sao nhưng xem trên ubuntu thì như là đang xem âm bản ấy
<vubuntor002> mặt xanh lè
<vubuntor950> :D phim ma
<vubuntor002> driver ndivia  em đã cài rồi vẫn bị
<vubuntor002> hehee
<vubuntor002> ah có ai biêt mua main APU ở chỗ nào không ở Hà Nôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor002: liên hệ MH xem
<Tux|Ubuntu> hoặc bọn Vĩnh Xuân
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor002: dùng cái gì để coi ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> install hết codecs chưa
<vubuntor002> xine và movie player đều bị
<vubuntor002> màu mè các app khác đều không sao mỗi xem phim thì bị như thế thôi
<vubuntor002> install hết rồi bác
<vubuntor950> :D da~ teo` pidgin
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor002: thử player khác chưa ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor950: biết mà ;))
<Tux|Ubuntu> (cơ mà fix cũng dễ)
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<vubuntor950> :D thoi ke
<vubuntor950> :-j
<vubuntor950> T_T
<vubuntor002> mplayer ha cac bác
<vubuntor002> để em cài thử
<Tux|Ubuntu> vlc, mplayer
<Tux|Ubuntu> hoặc đổi cái output đi
<vubuntor901>  chào mọi người
<vubuntor950> T_T con anh nao o do ko ah
<vubuntor257> cho e hoỉ cái file pdf trên google lưu lại làm sao ạ ? trên win 7 khi e click vào nó tải về mà cái này nó view thôi
 * Tux|Ubuntu toàn tải về lol
<vubuntor257> ?
<nobawk> chuột phải save link as?
<vubuntor257> a dc rồi
<vubuntor257> hi , cám ơn a
<vubuntor257> bên cạnh fim' print là fim' save :)
<vubuntor961> helo
<vubuntor961> co ai ko
<vubuntor961> co ai ko cho mình hỏi 1 cái đi
<kid__> ko
<vubuntor961> oh thế hả
<vubuntor961> ai ko thế
<kid__> vubuntor961: có vụ gì hem?:)
<vubuntor405> :-<
<vubuntor961> có
 * Tux|Ubuntu gãi gãi
<vubuntor961> 11.10
 * Tux|Ubuntu búng rận
<vubuntor961> mình dùng gon me
<vubuntor961> mình sợ ko dùng nổi
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì sao
<vubuntor961> VGA on board yếu mấy bạn ak
<vubuntor961> h phai lam sào
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì cài rồi dùng
<vubuntor961> ko
<vubuntor961> mình có 11.04 roi
<vubuntor961> nhưng ko biết gone 3 ý
<vubuntor961> có nặng ko
<vubuntor961> ko dám update
<vubuntor035> hi
<kid__> hi
<vubuntor961> hi mãi
<vubuntor961> ko ai trả lời cho chính xác
<vubuntor035> ban cho minh hoi ban 11.10 download o dau la nhanh nhat?
<vubuntor961> có link nè
<vubuntor961> chờ mình tý
<kid__> vubuntor035: dùng mirror của fpt ý
<Tux|Ubuntu> torrent
<Tux|Ubuntu> :D
<vubuntor035> mirror cua fpt la sao?
 * kid__ fpt max đường truyền 
<vubuntor961> đó bạn
<vubuntor961> http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu-releases/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<vubuntor961> max lun
<vubuntor035> cảm ơn bạn, để mình tải về
<vubuntor206> Alo
<vubuntor206> Có ai giúp em về vấn đề cài gnome-shell với gnome-session-fall-back trong ubuntu 11.10 ko?
<vubuntor206> Em mò từ chiều đến giờ mà bó tay @@
<vubuntor206> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  gnome-session-fallback : Depends: gnome-session-bin (< 3.2) but 3.2.0-0ubuntu3 is to be installed                           Depends: gnome-session-common (= 3.1.91-0ubuntu2) but 3.2.0-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<vubuntor206> em bị vấn đề đó mà không bik khắc phục sao
<vubuntor206> có ai bik giúp em với
<kid__> gnome-session-bin
<kid__> gói này cải bàn <3.2
<kid__> gnome-session-common
<kid__> gói này cài bản 3.1.91
<vubuntor206> thế làm sao để cài bản dưới anh
<kid__> vào synaptic mà cài
<vubuntor206> ok để em thử thử :D
<vubuntor206> cảm ơn anh :D
<vubuntor206> mà downgrade thế có bị vấn đề gì với cái mình đang xài không anh
<vubuntor206> không có cái gói mà em muốn cài trong đó tới anh ơi
<spider> có ai biết
<spider> vì sao xài hot key trong pigdin ko đc
<spider> :(
<spider> từ khi cài xunikey thì ctrl c v ko dc nữa
<Stanley00> spider: xunikey? sao không dùng ibus-unikey ấy?
<spider> xunikey xài sướng hơn mà
<Stanley00> uhm, vậy thì tận hưởng cái "sướng" đó đi, /me không dám :))
<spider> chuyển từ ibus sáng xunikey đây
<spider> he' he'
<spider> mà mỗi cái pidgin
<spider> không dùng phím tắt đc
<vubuntor420> các bác dùng U11.10 cho em hỏi chút
<vubuntor420> Không biết của em bị sao mà thỉnh thoảng màn hình nó đơ đơ ra. Khi về desktop thì không vào được menu ở góc trái. Mở home ở thanh bar và các ổ dữ liệu cũng ko vào được
<vubuntor420> dùng nautilus để vào thì nhiều lúc out luôn
<vubuntor420> xong để 1 lúc thì lại bình thường. Vào lại ok
<vubuntor420> thế là sao nhỉ các bác?
<vubuntor755> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor300> chào mng :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> mừng mô ?
<vubuntor300> sau 2 ng đi chơi về e bật máy tính lên thì thấy màn hình mất applications với system
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor300: trộm lấy ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<vubuntor300> có ai chỉ cho mình cách lấy lại đc k?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ubuntu version ?
<vubuntor300> thực ra mình mới dùng ubuntu nên k biết, mng đừng cười
<vubuntor300> bthường là applications với system ở góc trên bên trái màn hình
<Tux|Ubuntu> uhm
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng bạn dung Ubuntu bản nào
<vubuntor300> bây giờ k thấy đâu, vậy làm sao để làm về như cũ đc ?
<vubuntor300> mình dùng 11.04
<Tux|Ubuntu> Cắm máy 2 ngày liền ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> hay tắt máy :D
<vubuntor300> tắt máy ạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> ok
<Tux|Ubuntu> chuột phải vào cái panel
<Tux|Ubuntu> chọn add to panel
<Tux|Ubuntu> tìm mấy cái tên là menu
<Tux|Ubuntu> add vô
<Tux|Ubuntu> done
<Tux|Ubuntu> :)
<vubuntor300> hi, mình dùng bản tiếng việt, add vô thì đc từng phần thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> móa Tiếng Việt thì không biết nó dịch là gì
<vubuntor300> làm sao mà cho nó hiện lên ứng dụng, mở nhanh và hệ thống như ban đầu cài đặt ấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> ai dùng tiếng Việt help kìa
<Tux|Ubuntu> :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
<Tux|Ubuntu> làm thì làm được bảo hướng dẫn bằng tiếng việt thì chịu
<vubuntor300> hi
<Tux|Ubuntu> Thôi khởi động lại đã
<Tux|Ubuntu> vừa upgrade xong
<vubuntor300> bạn có thể xem ở máy bạn nó là thứ mấy
<vubuntor300> ui bạn thoát rồi à? đành vậy, dù sao cũng cảm ơn nhìu :)
<vubuntor122> có ai ko nhỉ
<vimojnguoi_> dong du nhi
<vimojnguoi_> cu nhu la lam ca dem
<lmq2401> vimojnguoi_: làm gì cả đêm?
<vimojnguoi_> truc ca dem y' ma`
<vimojnguoi_> con minh thi moi ranh vao post bai dc
<vimojnguoi_> :D
<vimojnguoi_> cai firefox ben u minh chay cham nhieu so voi windows
<vimojnguoi_> chan'
 * lmq2401 đang dùng Chrome 
<vimojnguoi_> sever download thi cu nhu chuan bi sap toi noi
<vimojnguoi_> download cham re
<vubuntor864> còn ai trên mạng không vậy?
<vubuntor864> mình đang cài archlinux thử trên máy ảo trước
<vubuntor864> mình có đọc và làm theo bài viết của tutroc77 trong diễn đàn
<vubuntor864> mình đã cài được rồi nhưng khi khởi động vào archlinux thi khô không chạy cập nhật hệ thống đc
<vubuntor864> toàn báo lỗi notfound
<vubuntor864> mình đã làm đúng như bài rồi
<vubuntor864> cũng đã thử bỏ dấu # ở đầu server mặc định nhưng đều ko đc
<vubuntor864> mình thử ping vào google thì vẫn bt
<vubuntor864> lần đầu mình dùng archlinux nên nhờ mọi người giúp
<vubuntor864> mình đang muốn làm giờ, không biết có ai giúp mình với?
<vimojnguoi_> anh em vao xem va ung ho tiep voi ! lau lau moi xieng dc mot ti ==!
<vimojnguoi_> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=78&t=17427
<bksupybot> Title: Tạo cài đặt Fedora 15 DVD với Unetbootin - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-16
<vubuntor586> Mình dùng U11.10 đang bị lỗi thư mục desktop không vào được
<vubuntor586> các bác ai biết cách giải quyết giúp mình cái
<Stanley00> vubuntor586: không vào được nghĩa là sao bạn? vào bằng cách nào?
<Stanley00> báo lỗi gì?
<vubuntor586> Mở home
<vubuntor586> vào desktop là nó out ra màn hình luôn
<vubuntor586> Và thanh menu ở góc trái phía trên cũng mất luôn
<vubuntor586> ko biết có phải do lỗi Nautilus ko
<Stanley00> lạ vậy? thử chạy nautilus từ terminal xem nó có ra lỗi gì không?
<vubuntor586> Chay nautilus thì nó ra thư mục home
<vubuntor586> xong sau đó mở lại desktop
<vubuntor586> lúc được lúc không
<vubuntor586> ko hiểu vì sao
<vubuntor586> Có thể là do hôm trước mình dùng lệnh Nautilus -q
<Stanley00> vậy thì thử tới lúc không được xem
<vubuntor896> đặc biệt là khi em click đúp vào bar của firefox để mở rộng là desktop mất hết icon và mất menu góc trái phía trên. Nautilus mở desktop thì có 1 dòng nhỏ là These file are not backed up and will not avaiable in your other computer. Cuối cùng phải quit firefox ở thanh unity mới mở lại được
<vubuntor896> Em vừa bị xong
<Stanley00> lỗi đó hinh như liên quan tới ubuntu-one, bạn có dùng gì liên quan tới ubuntu one, hay backup, mà đụng tới Desktop không?
<vimojnguoi_> vào xem và comment xem có gì sai sót không mọi người
<vimojnguoi_> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=78&t=17427
<bksupybot> Title: Tạo cài đặt Fedora 15 DVD với Unetbootin - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor896> không dùng ubuntu one bác ạ. Tại em mới remove nó đi rồi mà cái này bị từ trước khi em remove cơ
<Stanley00> vubuntor896: không chắc, remove bằng cách nào, có thể remove không sạch nên để lại hậu quả như thế đấy
<vubuntor896> em remove bằng application center
<Stanley00> thử chạy pgrep one xem có ra gì không?
<vubuntor896> 17436
<vubuntor896> đó là cái gì vậy bác
<Stanley00> rồi, chạy ps -p 17436 xem
<vubuntor896>  PID TTY          TIME CMD 17436 ?        00:00:08 ubuntuone-syncd
<vubuntor896> nó ra vậy đó bác
<Stanley00> thấy chưa, đã bảo là remove chưa sạch mà, ubuntu one vẫn còn chạy đấy :-ss
<vubuntor896> hì
<vubuntor896> em remove bằng aplication center cứ nghĩ là sạch rồi. làm sao để cho nó sạch bác
<Stanley00> restart chÆ°a?
<vubuntor896> mới logout thôi. Chưa restart
<Stanley00> reestart thử đi, không được thì tính tiếp
<vubuntor896> để em restart cái xem nào
<vubuntor967> Em vừa restart lại xong
<vubuntor967> gõ thử grep one nhưng chưa ra cái gì cả
<Stanley00> vậy thử mở lại Desktop coi còn bị không?
<vubuntor967> vẫn bị bác ạ
<vubuntor967> bấm vào home trên thanh unity ko vào được luôn
<vubuntor967> chắc giờ phải vào bằng nautilus
<vubuntor967> các disk vẫn chưa mount mà
<Stanley00> ???
<Stanley00> à, thấy rồi, giờ gõ cái này nè, "ps -p `pgrep one`"
<vubuntor967> có cả mấy cái dấu " hả bác
<Stanley00> không cần "
<vubuntor967> PID TTY          TIME CMD  1919 ?        00:00:01 ubuntuone-syncd
<vubuntor967> vẫn còn này bác
<Stanley00> thôi, cài lại ubuntuone đi cho lành, mình chưa gỡ ra lần nào nên cũng không biết phải gỡ làm sao cả
<vubuntor967> để em cài lại thử coi có phải nó là thủ phạm không
<vubuntor967> Cái one này thấy chả có tác dụng gì mấy phải ko bác
<Stanley00> uhm, có 5GB lưu trữ trên "mây" thôi à :))
<vubuntor233> Em thử lại nhưng vẫn bị bác ạ
<vubuntor233> không hiểu vì sao
<vubuntor233> à
<vubuntor233> Bác Stanley00?
<vubuntor233> vừa rồi ff là bị đơ tiếp. Không mở ra được phải mở cửa sổ mới
<vubuntor233> còn cái này nữa không biết có lỗi gì không bác xem nhé
<Stanley00> rồi, chuột phải lên Desktop, thử coi có tùy chọn Sync gì không?
<vubuntor233> Khi em dùng ctrl+alt+D để về desktop thì trên chỗ bar mà bình thường là menu desktop bây giờ vẫn còn dòng chữ Hỗ trợ trực tuyến Ubuntu Việt Nam Mozilla FireFox
<vubuntor233> hihi
<vubuntor233> và kích chuột phải lên thì không ra cái gì cả
<vubuntor233> với lại cái này
<vubuntor233> bác xem nhé
<Stanley00> ờm, unity thỉnh thoảng bị vậy đó, nghe nói là do khi minimize thì cái cửa sổ vẫn còn focus nên con fcais menu luôn
<vubuntor967> (nautilus:3206): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_action_set_visible: assertion `GTK_IS_ACTION (action)' failed  (nautilus:3206): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_action_set_visible: assertion `GTK_IS_ACTION (action)' failed Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<vubuntor967> ra là vậy
<vubuntor967> bác xem có lỗi lầm gì không
<Stanley00> samba à? /me không có dùng luôn nên không biết bạn à
<vimojnguoi_> !bot
<ubot2> Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<vimojnguoi_> !hehe
<ubot2> Factoid 'hehe' not found
<vimojnguoi_> nó ngu luon rồi kìa :))
<vimojnguoi_> !bot ngu
<ubot2> Factoid 'bot ngu' not found
<vimojnguoi_> lol
<vubuntor955> mọi người ơi
<Stanley00> yes?
<vubuntor955> sao lúc em remove cái driver nguồn đóng ati
<vubuntor955> thì driver nguồn mở cũng ko đc nhận nhỉ ?
<vubuntor955> bây h cái gì cũng trong trạng thái <no effect>
<Stanley00> vubuntor955: nguồn đóng? ý bạn là cái driver tải trên trang amd.com ấy hả?
<Stanley00> remove hết thì vô addition driver cài lại thôi,
<vubuntor955> em cài trong add driver của U
<vubuntor955> lúc đầu cài driver trong đó có 2 dòng đều ghi ati
<vubuntor955> nhưng có 1 cái nó thêm đuôi post-release updates
<Stanley00> uhm? rồi sao nữa?
<vimojnguoi_> nếu đã cài hết rồi mà không đc thì thử reset gnome nhé bạn
<vubuntor532> chao cac ban. minh vua cai dat Ubuntu 11.10, minh lam theo huong dan cua anh ducgiang_8888 de cai dat bo font microsoft nhung khong the ket noi den server cua sourceforge de tai ve file cai dat
<vubuntor532> bay gio minh ko the cai dat nhung phan mem khac
<vubuntor532> xin loi vi minh cung chua cai dat duoc bo go tieng viet
<Stanley00> nó báo lỗi gì?
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor532> minh close mat cai terminal day' roi`
<Stanley00> thì mở lại, cài lại xem...
<vubuntor532> bay gio minh cai dat cac phan mem khac thi bi bao loi
<vubuntor532> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kid__> vubuntor532: restart lại:d
<Stanley00> " is another process using it?" <= lỗi nè
<vubuntor532> luc nay minh chay ma sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<vubuntor532> nhung ma ko the ket noi den server con sourceforge de tai file ve cai dat
<vubuntor532> no cu nhu vay hoai rat' lau^
<vubuntor532> nen minh tat di
<vubuntor532> bay gio minh khong the cai dat duoc phan mem khac
<Stanley00> vubuntor532: kid__ kêu restart lại kìa .zZ
<vubuntor532> vay. de? minh restart lai.
<vubuntor637> xin chao. minh la nguoi luc nay hoi ve loi install
<Stanley00> yes?
<vubuntor637> bay gio minh mo terminal go lenh. sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts thi bao loi
<vubuntor637> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Stanley00> thì làm y như nó nói đi, chạy "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Stanley00> lần sau chịu khó đọc cho kỹ coi nó báo lỗi gì, thường thì có cách khắc phục trong đó luôn á .zZ
<vubuntor637> vang. cam on
<vubuntor637> bay gio no lai cai dat lai msttcorefonts
<vubuntor637> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709226/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor637> no cu' connecting mai nhu vay thoi
<vubuntor637> mang. nha minh khong the ket noi den server cua sourceforge
<vubuntor637> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709230/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vimojnguoi> oh ze ! như có ánh mặt trời :
<vimojnguoi> :
<vimojnguoi> D
<vubuntor637> +_+
<vubuntor637> bay gio minh co cach nao de huy bo lenh cai dat tren ko vay
<vubuntor637> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709230/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> vubuntor637: thá»­ apt-get remove xem
<vubuntor637> minh co can phai close cai terminal dang chay. kia truoc khong
<Stanley00> có
<vubuntor637> There is still a process running in this terminal. Closing the terminal will kill it.
<vubuntor637> minh chon Close terminal nhe'
<vubuntor637> duypham@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get remove msttcorefonts [sudo] password for duypham:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Stanley00> oh my, bạn có thấy nó "quen quen" không?
<vubuntor637> um. minh biet ma
<vubuntor637> nhung lam sao de khac phuc loi nay bay gio
<vubuntor637> restart nhu luc nay nua ha?
<vubuntor637> bay gio restart roi lai chay lenh. sudo apt-get install thi no se bao loi "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
 * kid__ thấy hình như có cái loop luẩn quẩn
<kid__> =))
<vubuntor637> :((
<Stanley00> remove thì sao nhỉ?
<vubuntor637> minh thu remove roi
<vubuntor637> khong duoc.
<vubuntor637> tat ca chi vi khong connect duoc den server cua sourceforge +_+
<Stanley00> thá»­ apt-get remove -f xem
<vubuntor637> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Stanley00> chưa reboot mà
<vubuntor637> um. vay de minh reboot lai.
<vubuntor944> chao cac ban. minh day
<vubuntor944> chay lenh. sudo apt-get remove -f msttcorefonts
<vubuntor944> thi bao loi
<vubuntor944> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709238/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> BUMP!
<vubuntor944> bay gio minh chay 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' thi se nhu luc nay nua thoi +_+ co cach nao khac khong
<vubuntor944> chac phai remove cai lai. ubuntu qua' >.<
<kid__> vubuntor944: chào mừng đến với cộng đồng những người thích cài lại Ubuntu
<kid__> =))
 * kid__ cơm thôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor944: apt-get có mấy cái nữa đó, thử hết đi :) như autoremove, purge...
<vubuntor944> khong dc ban oi. cung bi loi "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<vubuntor944> het cach roi sao :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor944: thử với sudo dpkg --remove mstt gì gì đó coi
<Tux|Ubuntu> Đông hầy
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: :)
<vubuntor944> bye all. minh cai dat lai ubuntu day. chiu thua :(
<Stanley00> lệnh bên trên không được luôn à?
<vubuntor944> um ne
<vubuntor944> cam on Stanley da nhiet tinh giup do nhe
<Stanley00> thử thêm cái --force-all sau lệnh đó coi, biện pháp cuối rồi đó :D
<vubuntor673> Cac bac ai danh gia 2 ban 11.10 va 11.04 xem cai nao hon vay
 * Stanley00 thấy 11.10 ngon hơn
<vubuntor673> khong co bai nao chi tiet ha bac
<vubuntor673> danh gia chi tiet ay
<Stanley00> chi tiết thì search trên mạng đi, đầy ra đó thôi,
<Stanley00> hỏi thì /me trả lời nhiêu đó đủ rồi :D
<vubuntor673> hhiih
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor673: đánh giá chi tiết
<Tux|Ubuntu> tốt nhất là cài =)
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng thấy 11.10 chạy mướt hơn
<Tux|Ubuntu> tuy có delay tí do GNOME 3
<vimojnguoi> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=78&t=17427
<bksupybot> Title: Tạo USB cài đặt bản Fedora 15 DVD với Unetbootin - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vimojnguoi> vào comment cho vui cái :D
<kid__uyndau> comment rồi nhá
<vubuntor173> mình đang làm bài tập lớn về linux ,đó là tìm hiểu tổ chức swap partition và cơ chế hoạt động...các bạn có ebook về vấn đề này cho mình xin
<Stanley00> vubuntor173: kiếm một cuốn về quản lý bộ nhớ của linux mà đọc đi.
<vimojnguoi> swap gio61ng như cache bên symbian
<Stanley00> .g linux memory management OR swap
<bkphenny> Stanley00: http://linux-mm.org/
<bksupybot> Title: LinuxMM - linux-mm.org Wiki (at linux-mm.org)
<vubuntor173> thanks
<vimojnguoi> bộ nhớ hỗ trợ ram
<vimojnguoi> thể loại tương tự như thế
<Stanley00> hmm, trang đó không có nói vè swap, nhưng cứ đọc đi, mấy cái nền tảng nằm ở đó đó :d
<vubuntor173> mà phân vùng swap partition sao minh ko thấy nó ở đâu hết
<Stanley00> vubuntor173: user đâu cần tới nên nó ẩn rồi bạn à
<vimojnguoi> thấy ở đâu ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor173: có thể có hoặc không
<vimojnguoi> cũng như cache bạn ép cho swap hoạt động tích cực trong khi ram vẫn dư thì máy bị slow ! swap hoạt động càng tích cực thì máy càng bị chậm vì tốc độ ổ cứng ko nhanh bằng r
<vimojnguoi> bằng ram
<Tux|Ubuntu> ép được cơ à ;)
<vimojnguoi> không rõ ép đc như thế nào nhưng symbian thì mình làm đc chậm vãi xoài ra
<vubuntor173> sao mình thấy có một số bài viết là dung lượng swap par...>= ram có đúng ko vậy
<Tux|Ubuntu> vimojnguoi: symbian là linux ?
<vimojnguoi> không
<Stanley00> vubuntor173: thì cứ đọc cho có nền tảng đi đã, tự nhiên sẽ có câu trả lời à
<Tux|Ubuntu> symbian chạy trên PC ?
<vimojnguoi> không
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế còn lấy ra so sánh lolz
<vimojnguoi> trên đt
<Stanley00> =))
<vimojnguoi> ý mình ám chỉ bộ nhớ đệm ấy m
<Tux|Ubuntu> bộ nhớ đệm có nhiều dạng lắm
<Tux|Ubuntu> không biết bạn đang nói đến cái gì ?
<vimojnguoi> như kiểu bên symbian là cache còn bên linux là swap
<Tux|Ubuntu> thôi ếu nói nữa
<Tux|Ubuntu> chẳng lẽ linux hay windows ếu có cache
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà cache nó là khái niệm dùng chung mịa nó rầu
 * Tux|Ubuntu núp
<vimojnguoi> vãi xoài ! =>>>>>>> đi nạp mạch cho con 8051 =>>>>>>>>>>>> treo máy
<vubuntor798> chào cả nhà, mình vuawf update lên ubuntu 11.10, sao đó add driver cho cái card  VGA khởi động lại thì bị về chế 2D, đã remove cái driver đó rồi mà hiện giờ vẫn ở mod 2d ( xin giúp mình chuyển về mod 3d)
<vubuntor798> có ai giúp mìmh vấn đề đó ko ?
<vubuntor054> chào mọi người
<vubuntor054> mọi người cho mình hỏi chút
<Tux|Ubuntu> !ask
<vubuntor054> mình vừa tháo ổ cứng ra rồi lắp lại
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor054> mình dùng 2 ổ cứng
<vubuntor054> giờ lắp lại không nhận windows 7 nữa
<vubuntor054> chỉ vào đc ubuntu
<vubuntor054> nó báo no such partition
<vubuntor054> cảm ơn mọi người
<vubuntor054> các bạn có ai giúp đc mình không
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor054: vào ubuntu chạy update-grub
<vubuntor054> mình đã chạy
<vubuntor054> không được
<vubuntor054> ubuntu vẫn nhân đủ các partition
<Tux|Ubuntu> có mount được phân vùng windows không ?
<vubuntor054> có lỗi rồi
<vubuntor054> mount đc phân vùng cài windown
<vubuntor054> nhưng bị lỗi
<vubuntor054> không truy cập đc vào phân vùng cài ubuntu
<vubuntor054> lại chết rùi
<vubuntor054> lần trước cũng một lần mất hết data
<vubuntor054> vào đúng phân vùng share để cài ubuntu
<vubuntor054> các bạn xem giúp
<vubuntor054> lỗi như sau
<vubuntor054> có 1 phân vùng bị thôi
<vubuntor054> khi mình truy cập vào
<vubuntor054> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper faith with mount:
<vubuntor054> only root can mount /dev/sdb5 on media/STORGE
<vubuntor054> hết
<Tux|Ubuntu> có sao đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> phân vùng ext đúng không ?
<vubuntor054>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdb1               2       38913   312560640    5  Extended /dev/sdb5               2       22119   177661716    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sdb6           22119       25595    27920384   83  Linux /dev/sdb7           25595       25724     1036288   82  Linux swap / Solaris /dev/sdb8           25725       38912   105932578+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<vubuntor054> bạn nào rảnh dùng teamview coi giúp mình được không
<Tux|Ubuntu> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor054> thanks
<vubuntor054> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709492/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor054> link đó, các bạn xem giúp mình
<Tux|Ubuntu> mở terminal gõ sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /media/STORAGE
<Tux|Ubuntu> hoặc chỗ nào cũng được
<vubuntor054> để mình thử
<vubuntor054> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/STORAGE: No such file or directory
<vubuntor054> không được
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
<Tux|Ubuntu> hix đã bảo tìm cái thư mục trống nào mà mount mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<vubuntor867> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor867> vua em co hỏi về vâns đề thào ổ cứng ra căm lại giờ ko nhận windows7
<vubuntor867> giờ em test nhiều lần
<vubuntor867> thấy mỗi lần khởi động nó lại unmount 1 partition
<vubuntor867> lạ quá
<vubuntor867> mọi ng giúp m vs
<vubuntor287> lại quay lại
<vubuntor287> chào cả nhà
<vubuntor287> lần này các bác cho em hỏi
<vubuntor287> có cách nào fix mbr window trên ubuntu không ạ
<vubuntor287> em muốn vào window 7 trước đã
<vubuntor287> rùi fix lại vào ubuntu bằng đĩa live sau
<vubuntor287> buzzu
<vubuntor287> !
<Stanley00> vubuntor287: bạn cài song song à? vậy fix cài sau luôn đi, chứ làm như thế thì lần sau nó lại đè lên lần trước rồi
<Stanley00> !fix grub
<ubot2> fix grub: xem hướng dẫn lấy lại grub tại: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=108
<bksupybot> Title: Dùng đĩa liveCD để khôi phục lại bộ khởi động Grub - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor287> vấn đề là giờ em bị lỗi
<vubuntor287> không vào đc windows7
<vubuntor287> nc là khó hiểu
<vubuntor287> em chỉ tháo ổ ra để cắm ổ cd
<vubuntor287> mọi lần ko sao
<Tux|Ubuntu> xóa quách đi
<Stanley00> fix grub là vào được thôi mà? (nếu win của bạn OK)
<vubuntor287> hic
<vubuntor287> bác Tux nặng lời thế
<vubuntor287> giờ click vào các partition
<vubuntor287> nó nhảy linh tinh
<vubuntor287> click vào ổ đĩa này
<vubuntor287> ok
<vubuntor287> ổ kia lại bị unmount
<vubuntor287> cứ vâyyj
<vubuntor287> không hiểu đc
<vubuntor108> I have a Primary DNS Server problem. On the Primary DNS nslookup can not be. The voi.Thanks you please help me!
<Stanley00> vubuntor108: please join #ubuntu for help in english. thank you.
<vubuntor560> chào cả nhà, cho hỏi " vừa up lên bản 11.10 rồi cài driver cho card VGA, restart lại thì nó ở chế độ 2D classic củ, mình remove driver đó ra khỏi động lại vẫn ko về chế độ mặc định 3d ban đầu đc. ( muốn trở về mod mặc đụnh phải làm sao ?)
<vubuntor546> hi chào các bác , cho em hỏi trên con DNS Primary không nslookup được
<vubuntor546> các bác giúp em với
<vubuntor546> thanks  các bác
<Tux|Ubuntu> Chẳng hiểu mọi người nghĩ #ubuntu-vn là gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà vào phun ngay tiếng Anh ra
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<Tux|Ubuntu> sợ thế
 * Tux|Ubuntu rúc trong xó tra từ điển
<vubuntor560> chào cả nhà, cho hỏi " vừa up lên bản 11.10 rồi cài driver cho card VGA, restart lại thì nó ở chế độ 2D classic củ, mình remove driver đó ra khỏi động lại vẫn ko về chế độ mặc định 3d ban đầu đc. ( muốn trở về mod mặc đụnh phải làm sao ?)
<vubuntor546> hi chào các bác , cho em hỏi trên con DNS Primary không nslookup được
<vubuntor546> các bác giúp em với
<Stanley00> không cần phải lặp lại đâu bạn à... cứ bình tĩnh chờ thôi, trong lúc chờ có thể dạo một vòng google để tra là một ý hay á :))
<vubuntor546> mình tìm rồi , suốt 2 hôm nay
<vubuntor546> mình chật vật với nó rồi , hic hic
<Stanley00> con DNS primary là "con" gì vậy?
<vubuntor546> là con DNS chính
<Stanley00> IP bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor546> 115.146.120.140
<vubuntor546> ở trong con đó
<vubuntor546> không nslookup được
<Stanley00> dùng không được thì đổi con khác đi,
<vubuntor546> không đổi đươc
<Stanley00> lý do không đổi được?
<vubuntor546> cả hệ thống của khách hàng trong đó
<Stanley00> cái DNS đó là private à?
 * Stanley00 đang tự hỏi, không biết DNS thì liên quan gì tới dữ liệu khách hàng ta?
<vubuntor546> ban cu chi cho minh phuong an cuu chua di
<Stanley00> vubuntor546: cách duy nhất mình có là đổi DNS, mà không làm được rồi, nên thôi.
<vubuntor546> cam on bạn
<vubuntor546> có bác nào biết giúp em nhé
<vubuntor768> may anh oi cho em hoi
<vubuntor768> may cua em hoi nay bi dung
<vubuntor768> e reset bang tay
<vubuntor768> khi vao desktop thi no khong hien len cai taskbar
<vubuntor768> vay lam sao de sua~ loi nay`?
<kid__> dùng bản nào vậy?
<vubuntor768> 11.10
<kid__> unity?
<vubuntor768> dang chinh combiz thi no dung may luon
<vubuntor768> em moi tap xai ubuntu
<kid__> terminal gõ unity --reset
<vubuntor768> nen ko ranh lam
<vubuntor768> thanks a
<vubuntor768> duoc roi
 * kid__ vừa mới biết trò reset này
<kid__> =))
<debian6> trong này đã có ai xài notepad++ chưa nhỉ
<debian6> :D
<debian6> mình code ở win hay xài notepad++, qua linux thì xài geany
<debian6> nhưng geany nó clone windows ko đc hay cho lắm
<debian6> tình tải source của notepadd++ về build thử ^^
<debian6> ko ai có ý kiến gì à =))
<vubuntor634> chao ban
<vubuntor634> dung cai nay the nao ay nhi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-08
<vubuntor564> cho hoi link sau co phai huong dan cai ubuntu tu usb ko vay cac ban:
<vubuntor564> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<iSupyBot> Title: Create a USB stick on Mac OS X | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> vubuntor564: uhm, nhìn cái title ấy :( for Mac OS X
<vubuntor564> sao  minh lam theo roi ma khong khoi dong dc bang usb vay?
<vubuntor564> Stanley00: vay tao xong roi thi co du`ng duoc cho may ASUS ko ban?
<Stanley00> vubuntor564: bạn khởi động được tới bước nào?
<vubuntor564> nhan F12 de chon boot device
<vubuntor564> nhung ko hien ra
<vubuntor564> :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor564: bạn không biết boot từ USB à?
<vubuntor564> :)
<vubuntor564> minh moi lam lan dau
<vubuntor564> :D
<Stanley00> mà mình nhớ ASUS thì dùng phím ESC để chọn thiết bị boot mà
<Stanley00> bạn thử với phím ESC xem
<vubuntor564> ukm
<vubuntor564> minh cung thu roi nhung ko dc
<vubuntor564> minh nhan F2 de vao setup thi cung ko thay nhan USB
<Stanley00> vậy là có thể hư cổng USB rồi.
<vubuntor564> O.O
<vubuntor564> cam chuot van dc muh
<vubuntor564> >"<
<Stanley00> vậy bạn nên kiểm tra kỹ lại, hoặc BIOS, hoặc cổng USB, hoặc cái USB đó, chứ cắm USB mà BIOS không nhận thì chả thể nào boot được đâ
<vubuntor564> hix
<vubuntor564> The disk you inserted was not readable by this computer.
<vubuntor564> day la thong bao khi cam vao he dieu hanh
<vubuntor564> minh vua update lai bios bang cai usb do
<vubuntor564> chac la ko co van de j voi usb va bios dau
<vubuntor564> :(
<Stanley00> format lại usb đi, mà bạn đang dùng Window à?
<vubuntor564> ko, osx
<Stanley00> osx trên ASUS?
<vubuntor564> format rui lam lai theo cac buoc trong trang kia ?
<vubuntor564> minh tao USB de cam vao may ASUS
<vubuntor564> :)
<Stanley00> OK, hiểu rồi, chờ mình tid
<Stanley00> bạn nên cài unetbootin rồi tạo usb boot từ đó,
<Stanley00> cái link kia chỉ tạo usb boot cho máy mac thôi
<vubuntor564> ok
<vubuntor564> vay de minh lam lai xem sao
<vubuntor564> cam on ban nhe'
<Stanley00> good luck
<vubuntor859> chao
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor859> cho minh hoi tham cach update plu in adobe flash tren ubuntu
<Stanley00> !flash
<ubot2> Factoid 'flash' not found
<Stanley00> vubuntor859: "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<vubuntor859> may minh hien dang thong bao adobe flash was blocked because it is out of date
<_Tux_> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<iSupyBot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor859> cach cai minh khong biet
<vubuntor859> minh co down ve may roi
<Stanley00> vubuntor859: bạn chưa cài phần mềm trong ubuntu lần nào à?
<vubuntor859> chua
<Stanley00> vubuntor859: vậy bạn nên đọc cái này trước, ubuntu nó không phải là window ;)
<Stanley00> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor859> thanks
<vubuntor775> Stanley00: chao ban
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor775> Stanley00: co phai khi nay minh lam theo huong dan tao usbdisk tai day: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<iSupyBot> Title: Create a USB stick on Mac OS X | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor775> thi` no da lam gi may minh roi phai ko?
<vubuntor775> bay gio minh cam usb vo la no bien thanh 1 partition nhu cac partition tren harddisk vay
<Stanley00> mình không dùng Mac nên không biết cơ chế quản lý đĩa của nó thế nào.
<Stanley00> nhưng mình nhớ đã nói bạn dùng unetbootin để tạo USB boot rồi mà?
<vubuntor775> minh dung roi nhung ko dc
<vubuntor775> bao loi error reading sector
<Stanley00> vubuntor775: bạn format usb sang fat32 trước khi chạy unetbootin nha
<vubuntor775> :)
<vubuntor775> ok, de minh lam lai xem sao. Cam on ban nhe :)
 * Lien_Coi haizzz hi all nhe'
<vubuntor213> -ls
<vubuntor213> ls
<vubuntor006> cho em hoi cai dat bo go tieng viet cho ubuntu 12.04 thi cai nhu the nao vay
<NgoHuy|stupid> .g ibus-unikey ubuntu
<iPhenny> NgoHuy|stupid: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ibus-unikey
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package ibus-unikey in lucid (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<NgoHuy|stupid> .g cài ibus-unikey ubuntu
<iPhenny> NgoHuy|stupid: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<iSupyBot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor006> tks a
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-09
<vubuntor022> chào bạn
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor022> mấy bạn cho mình hỏi được không?
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor022> máy mình RAM 1GB
<vubuntor022> mình cái Win XP nhưng bây giờ nhiều cái không hỗ trợ quá
<vubuntor022> mình muốn chuyển sang Ubuntu
<Stanley00> à, ban mới vừa hỏi trên diễn đàn đúng không?
<vubuntor022> nhưng máy mình ổ đĩa hỏng, Main lại không hỗ trợ Ubuntu
<vubuntor022> đúng rồi bạn
<Stanley00> mình đọc bài đó mà không rõ lắm, main bạn có hỗ trợ boot usb không?
<vubuntor022> không bạn
<vubuntor022> 1 lần mình cài cái phần mềm giúp Boot USB
<vubuntor022> thì boot được
<vubuntor022> Mình phân vùng lại
<vubuntor022> vẫn để 3 ổ
<vubuntor022> 1 ổ E để Ubuntu
<vubuntor022> ổ C để Win
<vubuntor022> mình phân cho ổ E là exp4
<vubuntor022> rồi nó vẫn copy như thường
<vubuntor022> sau đó thì nó copy xong rồi chẳng nói gì rồi tắt luôn cái install
<vubuntor022> mình thử bật lên thì vẫn không thấy Ubuntu
<vubuntor022> rồi mình thử lại bằng cách để tất cả phân vùng cài Ubuntu
<vubuntor022> mình bật máy thì nó không bật ubuntu, mà chỉ ở cái màn hình boot
<vubuntor022> bây giờ thì USB cũng không nhận luôn
<vubuntor022> mình mang ra hàng mới sửa được
<vubuntor022> bây giờ mình định cài theo kiểu mình đang có WIN XP
<vubuntor022> cài Ubuntu song song với XP
<tux|lion> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor022> rồi remove XP
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor022> đưuọc không bạn?
<tux|lion> rất là loằng ngoằng
<tux|lion> đọc cái kia đi là chuẩn nhất :D
<vubuntor022> uh
<vubuntor022> nhưng cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor022> bây giờ mình định cài theo kiểu mình đang có WIN XP
<vubuntor022> cài Ubuntu song song
<Stanley00> ý bạn là cài bằng cái wubi á?
<vubuntor022> rồi remove XP
<vubuntor022> vậy có dùng được không bạn?
<vubuntor022> bạn?
<vubuntor022> uh
<vubuntor022> rồi vào ubuntu
<Stanley00> nhiều bạn vẫn không hiểu chữ "song song" này lắm, cái wubi không phải là song song
<vubuntor022> format phân vùng cài win đi
<vubuntor022> vậy cài bằng grub4dos
<vubuntor022> mình thấy trên mạng có bài hướng dẫn cài ubuntu trực tiếp từ ổ cứng
<vubuntor022> dựa vào grub
<Stanley00> vubuntor022: bạn xem cái link tux|lion đưa đi, có cách cài từ ổ cứng trong đó đó
<vubuntor022> đó
<tux|lion> Thiết nghĩ
<vubuntor022> mình bảo cách đó đó
<vubuntor022> rồi remove xp đi
<vubuntor022> vậy có lỗi gì không?
<tux|lion> hầu hết các main đều USB boot được
<tux|lion> vubuntor022: cài bằng wubi thì không làm thế được
<vubuntor022> vậy dựa vào grub
<vubuntor022> main mình cũ
<vubuntor022> máy vaio từ năm 2007
<Stanley00> vubuntor022: grub4dos thì không sao
<Stanley00> có điều hình như cách đó có tí rắc rối lúc umount
<vubuntor022> tức là remove đi thì không sao bạn?
<vubuntor022> ý bạn là sao?
<Stanley00> chẳng sao cả
<vubuntor022> thế rắc rối unmout là sao?
<vubuntor022> và sao khi cài có remove được grub không bạn?
<tux|lion> khi cài nó cài grub vào MBR
<tux|lion> grub4dos không liên quan đến MBR
<tux|lion> nó chạy dựa vào bootloader khác
<tux|lion> Grub hoặc bootloader của Windows
<vubuntor022> uh
<vubuntor022> tks các bạn
<vubuntor188> helo
<vubuntor188> help me, please
 * tux|lion ngó xung quanh
 * tux|lion vừa xem Madagascar 3 xong
<tux|lion> vui phết
<tux|lion> :)
 * tux|lion đi đọc CentOS bible cho bằng người ta =]]
<tux|lion> mit: xem phim kia chÆ°a em
<tux|lion> nãy xem với con em gái cười suốt
<mit> tux|lion: chưa xem ạ :(
<tux|lion> xem đi
<tux|lion> vui :D
<tux|lion> xem giải trí tốt
<mit> :-\
 * mit đi lọ mọ tìm link
<NgoHuy|stupid> cheest vaatj voiws casi manual prepare dissk
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<NgoHuy|stupid> nó làm thế quái nào
<NgoHuy|stupid> cài vào bị ói kernel ra
<NgoHuy|stupid> :((
<mit> :-s
<mit> nhân hóa quá, đọc ko hiểu lun
<tux|lion> NgoHuy|stupid: relax đê
<tux|lion> luyện công kinh quá
<NgoHuy|stupid> 4 ngày liên tục rồi anh
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<NgoHuy|stupid> miws fixx đươc 1 bug lớn
<NgoHuy|stupid> còn bug lớn nữa chưa xong
<tux|lion> NgoHuy|stupid: đi đâm đầu vào ngực con nào mà chết đi
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<tux|lion> =))
<NgoHuy|stupid> em đang kiếm
<NgoHuy|stupid> =]]
 * tux|lion ăn chơi nhảy múa
<NgoHuy|stupid> bữa con nhỏ kia tát em
<tux|lion> https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=421998824531476
<NgoHuy|stupid> em lao vào rồi
<iSupyBot> Title: Oct 9, 2012 4:23am | Facebook (at www.facebook.com)
<NgoHuy|stupid> =]]
 * tux|lion đọc Mắt Biếc hồi sau khi thi xong ĐH
<mit> mắt biếc :)
<tux|lion> đúng cm nó tâm trạng
<tux|lion> nhưng hồi đó cũng vẫn phẫn uất cái kết thúc chuyện :D
 * mit làm thơ sau khi biết tới Mắt Biếc
<NgoHuy|stupid> vâng
<NgoHuy|stupid> uất thật
<tux|lion> rút ra là "mắt biếc" ngu bỏ cm
<NgoHuy|stupid> sao bé Trà Long lại gioongs mẹ nó thế
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<tux|lion> bị nó phũ thế mà vẫn theo
<NgoHuy|stupid> thằng cha Nhạn ngu thôi anh
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<NgoHuy|stupid> yeah
<NgoHuy|stupid> chính xác
<NgoHuy|stupid> sau còn nuôi con nó nữa
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<NgoHuy|stupid> sn đổ vỏ
<tux|lion> NgoHuy|stupid: thấy đấy chuẩn chữ "si" luôn
<tux|lion> Kết luận : với con gái
<tux|lion> phải phũ một tí :D
<NgoHuy|stupid> chưa kịp phũ với nó
<tux|lion> mit: thơ như nào
<NgoHuy|stupid> nó đã phũ mình rồi anh
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<tux|lion> post anh xem với :D
<NgoHuy|stupid> hixhix em mới bị gawyx kính
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<tux|lion> thật ra Mắt Biếc là một truyện hay
<mit> tux|lion: em post blog rồi cơ mà =.=
<tux|lion> cơ mà đọc vào thời này thấy nó khác lắm
<tux|lion> nhưng vẫn thấy tình cảm của ông Ngạn kia khiếp quá
<NgoHuy|stupid> em đi ăn cơm :D
<tux|lion> nói chung là không tưởng :D
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
 * tux|lion đọc giải trí :D
<tux|lion> mit: nhiều bài chưa có đọc hết à
<mit> tux|lion: :3
<tux|lion> à đấy
<tux|lion> còn biết làm thơ nữa
<tux|lion> nhiều tài ghê hén
<mit> (_ _")
<tux|lion> }learn mit as Nhà thơ
<iSupyBot> tux|lion: The operation succeeded.
<mit> }mit
<iSupyBot> mit: "mit" : Nhà thơ
<mit> tux|lion: có cảm giác anh Tux đang nhầm channel D:
<mit> }forget mit *
<iSupyBot> mit: The operation succeeded.
<tux|lion> ăck
<tux|lion> nhầm thật
<mit> =))
<tux|lion> :(
 * mit nãy giờ ko dám nói :3
 * tux|lion cạ cạ mit
<tux|lion> mit: sau phải nhắc chứ
<mit> :3
<mit> tự dưng thấy anh nói madagascar ở đây là nghi ròi
<mit> :3
<vubuntor295> xin chao
<C4NoC> chào xin
<vubuntor295> yes
<vubuntor295> tôi có thể tải ubuntu ở đâu
<vubuntor295> bản 12.04 LTS có tiếng việt ko ạ
<C4NoC> vubuntor295: có
<C4NoC> vubuntor295: lên trang chủ down
<huehuecrab> bạn down trên trang ubuntu.com, lúc cài đặt chọn ngôn ngữ là tiếng Việt
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-10
<vubuntor116> Cho mình xin từ điển tin học cho golden dict
<StalkerNoc> google
<vubuntor116> ko có
<Stanley00> .g goldendict "tin hoc"
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://download123.vn/gogle-translate-ndt-for-mobile-209-download.aspx
<vubuntor116> toàn link die
<iSupyBot> Title: Download Google Translate NDT for Mobile từ điển dịch thuật -tai mien (at download123.vn)
<Stanley00> .g goldendict "tu dien tin hoc"
<iPhenny> Stanley00: No results found for 'goldendict "tu dien tin hoc"'.
<Stanley00> .g goldendict "tu dien" "tin hoc"
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://download123.vn/phan-mem_tra+t%E1%BB%AB+%C4%91i%E1%BB%83n.aspx
<iSupyBot> Title: Download tra từ điển - tai tra tu dien moi nhat-download123.vn (at download123.vn)
<vubuntor116> mình đang dùng golden dict
<vubuntor116> cần cái nguồn từ điển ak
<Stanley00> .g goldendict dictionary download
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://goldendict.org/download.php
<iSupyBot> Title: GoldenDict | Download (at goldendict.org)
<Stanley00> vubuntor116: https://www.box.com/shared/42cykgg844
<iSupyBot> Title: Data - Folder Shared from Box (at www.box.com)
<vubuntor116> mấy bạn hiểu sai rồi. mình cần cái nguồn ak! Cái để mình rescan ak
<_Tux_> nguồn?
<vubuntor116> cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor336> chào các bạn
<vubuntor336> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor336> nếu mình upgarde từ ubuntu11.10 lên 12.04
<vubuntor336> có bị mất dữ liệu trên máy không vậy
<vubuntor336> dữ liệu mình để trong home
<vubuntor336> rồi desktop
<vubuntor336> và cả mail thunderbird nữa
<StalkerNoc> ko
<Stanley00> bình thường là không
<vubuntor336> trời
<vubuntor336> phải chắc chắn mình mới dám làm
<vubuntor336> chứ mất dữ liệu thì khổ
<Stanley00> dữ liệu quan trọng thì cứ backup ra cho nó an tâm
<vubuntor336> uh
<vubuntor336> có lẽ vậy quá
<vubuntor336> thanks các bạn
<vubuntor494> mìn gặp chút vấn đề về ibus. khi mình sài tool free mind. mỗi lần mình phát sinh nhánh mình muốn gõ tiếng việt phải switch method, vậy có cách nào để mặc định method
<vubuntor494> mìn gặp chút vấn đề về ibus. khi mình sài tool free mind. mỗi lần mình phát sinh nhánh mình muốn gõ tiếng việt phải switch method, vậy có cách nào để mặc định method
<Stanley00> vubuntor494: có lẽ phải chọn share mode cho ibus thôi
<vubuntor494> ??
<vubuntor494> mìn se4 làm như thế nào vậy bạn
<Stanley00> vubuntor494: bạn chọn tab advance trong ibus preference, chọn share input...
<vubuntor494> lúc được lúc không bạn à hầu như là không dc
<Stanley00> vubuntor494: bạn đã chọn share chưa?
<Stanley00> mình làm như thế gõ bình thường mà
<vubuntor494> bạn có dùng team viewer hông
<Stanley00> không
<vubuntor494> vậy chờ mình tí nhé
<vubuntor494> mình reset
<vubuntor777> vẫn vậy bạn à
<vubuntor777> có lúc được lúc ko
<vubuntor777> mình sài ibus-m17n
<Stanley00> vubuntor777: hmm, mình dùng ibus-unikey
<vubuntor777> ok
<vubuntor777> để mình switch
<vubuntor777> bạn thử gõ chừng 5 cái xem sao. mình enter 5 cái và gõ thì bị 3 cái
<Stanley00> gõ 7 cái đều OK
<Stanley00> bạn đang dùng ibus bản mấy vậy?
<vubuntor777> 1.4.1
 * Stanley00 cũng 1.4.1
<Stanley00> lạ nhỉ? lúc bạn gõ bị lỗi, cái biểu tượng ibus có chuyển sang bình thường không? hay vẫn còn biểu tượng của unikey?
<vubuntor777> vẫn là biểu tượng của unikey
<Stanley00> vậy bạn thử gõ chậm một tí xem
<vubuntor777> nhưng mình để ý khi mở thêm show language
<vubuntor777> để chế độ always
<vubuntor777> mình gõ thì nó hiện đầy đủ
<vubuntor777> còn khi sài mind map thì ko
<vubuntor777> có lúc có lúc ko
<vubuntor777> show language panel
<vubuntor777> bạn sài font gì
<vubuntor777> có cần phải chỉnh font ko
<Stanley00> mình toàn dùng mặc định, không biết chỉnh nhiều,
<Stanley00> cái language bar cũng để là embedded
<vubuntor777> bạn ngó dùm mình trong free mind bạn sài font gì
<Stanley00> serif bạn à
<vubuntor777> language bạn đang sử dụng english or vietnam
<Stanley00> english :D
<vubuntor777> vậy đuối nhỉ
<vubuntor777> mình cũng giống vậy mà :(
<vubuntor777> chat mọi thứ thì bình thường
<vubuntor777> riêng mỗi thằng mind map zzzzz
<vubuntor777> nhân tiện cho mình hỏi cái chức năng global input method setting là gì vậy
<Stanley00> nó ở đâu thế bạn?
<vubuntor777> mục advance trong ibus
<Stanley00> à, cái mình nói lúc nãy ấy hả?
<vubuntor777> uhm
<Stanley00> nó sẽ dùng chung bộ gõ cho tất cả các ứng dụng
<Stanley00> bình thường thì mỗi ứng dụng có một kiểu gõ khác nhau
<Stanley00> theo mình search trên mạng thì ibus có một số rắc rối với java, bạn thử mở free mind lên trước, restart ibus rồi gõ thử xem
<vubuntor777> chờ mình tẹo nhé
<vubuntor777> bug freemind gòi
<Stanley00> :)
<vubuntor777> reset ibus lại thì khỏi gõ lun bạn à
<vubuntor777> :)
<Stanley00> vậy thì mình bó tay rồi
<vubuntor025> stanley 00 Æ¡i
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor025> độ trễ trong ibus có ko nhỉ
<Stanley00> mình không biết
<vubuntor025> thanks
<vubuntor025> à hỏi thêm cái nữa nhé
<vubuntor025> bạn sài ubuntu hay kubuntu
<Stanley00> :)
<Stanley00> mình dùng Ubuntu
<vubuntor025> vậy là có thể
<vubuntor025> mình sài kubuntu
<Stanley00> hmm, có thể lắm, thế bạn có cài ibus-qt gì đó chưa?
<vubuntor025> ibus-qt4 ha3
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor025> ông làm bên ubuntu hả
<Stanley00> mình là user bình thường thôi à
<vubuntor025> chắc cái này phải đăng trên forum coi có tay nào giúp mình hôg
<Stanley00> uhm, good luck
<vubuntor025> thanks for help
<vubuntor025> bb
<vubuntor068> chào mọi người
<vubuntor068> Em thử cài vmware Workstation trên linux mint 13 mate nhưng bị lỗi
<vubuntor068> sudo ./VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.4-744019.i386.bundle Extracting VMware Installer...done. ./VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.4-744019.i386.bundle: line 302: /tmp/vmis.gWojXf/install/vmware-installer/vmware-installer: Permission denied
<vubuntor068> mong mọi người giúp thanks.
<StalkerNoc> sudo
<vubuntor068> đã sudo ./VMware-Workstation-Full-8.0.4-744019.i386.bundle rùi ạ
<vubuntor096> cho em hoi muon cai idm tren ubuntu 12.04 thi cai nhu the nao ha a
<CoconutCrab> không có IDM cho ubuntu
<vubuntor096> the minh muon download 1 clip ma tren trang web do k cho minh link down thi phai lam the nao de down duoc ha a
<CoconutCrab> xem trong firefox có add ons nào giúp down không
<CoconutCrab> như downthemall chẳng hạn
<vubuntor096> da vang
<vubuntor096> tks a
<vubuntor178> các bạn ơi cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor178> tại sao máy mình mỗi lần khởi động thì gnome-panel lên rất chậm
<vubuntor178> và cái nút Tắt máy bị hỏng, phải thêm nút mới vào thanh công cụ để tắt
<vubuntor178> và lần sau khởi động lên lại bị như thế
<vubuntor178> có ai giúp mình cách sửa lỗi này được ko?
<vubuntor781> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor781> sao trinh duyet cua minh su dung duoc flash nua nhi
<vubuntor781> firefox voi chrome lun
<vubuntor781> ai tra loi minh voi
<vubuntor781> khong ai giup het a
<vubuntor565> các anh cho em hỏi em cài ubuntu vào 1 phần vùng NTFS được không các anh?
<vubuntor565> em đọc tài liệu nhưng vẫn chưa hiểu rõ lắm
<NgoHuy|stupid> được
<vubuntor565> anh giúp em với
<vubuntor565> vậy có phải format không anh?
<NgoHuy|stupid> nó sẽ tự chuyển sang định dạng của nó
<vubuntor565> nếu em cài bằng cách dùng GRUB4DOS
<vubuntor565> và có bị mất dữ liệu ở phần vùng đó không?
<NgoHuy|stupid> không rõ bạn ah
<NgoHuy|stupid> nó sẽ tự move dữ iệu qua chỗ khác
<NgoHuy|stupid> tìm cái trông mà cài vào
<NgoHuy|stupid> thường là cắt ổ lớn nhất còn trống mà cài
<NgoHuy|stupid> =))
<vubuntor565> vậy có trường hợp nào cài lỗi không anh?
<vubuntor565> tại em cũng không phải dân thích vọc máy nhưng máy yếu quá nên cài ubuntu
<vubuntor565> anh?
<NgoHuy|stupid> về XP mà dùng
<NgoHuy|stupid> =.="
<mitsukiar> đi off đi mình chỉ choa :))
<NgoHuy|stupid> nói thật bạn là
<NgoHuy|stupid> ờ
<NgoHuy|stupid> để chị kia chỉ ch
<NgoHuy|stupid> cho
<vubuntor565> mình sinh viên nên có ít thời gian lắm
<vubuntor565> học lại thi học lại thi
<mitsukiar> oái
<mitsukiar> mình tưởng sinh viên nhiều thời gian hơn :D
<vubuntor565> @@
<vubuntor565> tùy ngành nghề và tùy trường thôi bác
<vubuntor565> số em đen gặp phải ông thầy bá đạo
<vubuntor565> thôi thì thử vậy
<vubuntor565> chết thì thôi
<mitsukiar> :P
<mitsukiar> may mắn nha
<mitsukiar> còn sinh viên
<mitsukiar> lại máy tính riêng
<mitsukiar> liều ăn nhiều :3
<vubuntor565> số em đen lắm
<vubuntor565> mấy lần trước cài xong là phải ra hàng rồi
<vubuntor565> lần này lần cuối
<vubuntor565> nếu không được thì cạch ubuntu
<mitsukiar> oái
<mitsukiar> cứ đọc kỹ các bước nó hướng dẫn
<mitsukiar> đừng làm ẩu
<mitsukiar> mình cẩn thận thì ko thể nào mà có chuyện bí hiểm xảy ra được
<mitsukiar> máy móc mà
<vubuntor565> em toàn kĩ mà
<mitsukiar> :P
<vubuntor565> mong là vậy
<vubuntor565> không thỉ @@
<mitsukiar> ko thì thử nữa ^^
<mitsukiar> gian nan ko nản
<mitsukiar> nản quá thì than
<mitsukiar> than rồi thử tiếp
<sinfulCrab> yup
 * sinfulCrab đi cài cài win 3.1 trên máy
<mitsukiar> D:
<sinfulCrab> khó hơn cài lunix :(
<_Tux_> SV mà thiếu thời gian
<_Tux_> =]]
<_Tux_> đùa
<_Tux_> ăn chơi nhảy múa, nhậu nhẹt, gái mú phè phỡn
<_Tux_> nên thiếu time chăng?
<vubuntor565> @@
 * sinfulCrab thiếu time :'3
<vubuntor565> bắt đầu quá trình reboot
<vubuntor565> mọi người chúc em may mắn đi nào :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor565: welcome to hell
<mitsukiar> vubuntor565: safe way home nha bạn
<vubuntor108> anh chị online giúp em trong quá trình cài đặt nhé :D
<vubuntor108> nguy hiểm quá :D
<vubuntor108> anh chị ơi em hỏi
<vubuntor108> cài nó bảo
<vubuntor108> The install has detected that the following disks have mounted partions:
<NgoHuy|stupid> sao bạn :)
<vubuntor108> Do you want the install to try to unmount the partitions on these disks...
<vubuntor108> nhấn yes hay no?
<NgoHuy|stupid> yes
<vubuntor108> vậy nghĩa là sao lại yes?
<vubuntor108> nó unmount nghĩa là sao?
<vubuntor108> anh?
<vubuntor108> anh Æ¡i?
<NgoHuy|stupid> là nó không mount nữa
<NgoHuy|stupid> cái điểm đực moutn sẽ trống
<vubuntor108> ok
<NgoHuy|stupid> cái đĩa sẽ an toàn hơn trong quá trình cài đặt
<vubuntor108> vậy ntfs cứ kệ chứ anh
<NgoHuy|stupid> ừ
<vubuntor108> vậy không để swamp có được không anh?
<vubuntor108> máy có 1gb ram
<NgoHuy|stupid> tùy cấu hình máy bạn
<NgoHuy|stupid> nhưng không để là một sai lầm
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<vubuntor108> ok
<vubuntor108> để 3gb
<vubuntor108> run hết cả tay
<mitsukiar> :D
<vubuntor108> de die lam
<vubuntor108> anh ơi nó lại báo là
<vubuntor108> the install needs to commit changes to partion tables, but cannot do so because partions on the following mount points could not be unmount
<vubuntor108> Please close any applications using these mount point
<vubuntor108> Would you link the install to try to unmount these partions again?
<vubuntor108> go back hay continue anh?
<vubuntor108> em cho file cài vào ổ C
<vubuntor108> anh oi?
<vubuntor108> anh nhanh len anh?
<vubuntor108> em can gap qua roi
<vubuntor108> anh nhanh len anh?
<vubuntor108> bo tay cac bac
<vubuntor108> luc can nhat thi chang thay dau
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-11
<vubuntor687> xin chao
<vubuntor687> bạn ơi
<vubuntor687> máy tớ ram 1g, cpu p4 1.8g thì nên cài phiên bản nào thích hợp
<vubuntor687> máy tớ ram 1g, cpu p4 1.8g thì nên cài phiên bản nào thích hợp
<vubuntor440> anh em ubuntu cho minh hoi ti
<Stanley00> vubuntor440: mời bạn
<vubuntor440> minh go phan mem bang lenh sudo apt-get remove nhung khong duoc?
<vubuntor440> thi co lenh nao khac go khong vay?
<vubuntor440> cam on nhieu
<Stanley00> nó báo lỗi như thế nào vậy bạn? đừng dùng cái chữ "không được" khi report lỗi, nó vô nghĩa lắm
<vubuntor440> hihi
<vubuntor440> cam on ban nhieu lam
<vubuntor440> da nhan ra khuyet diem ma go loi thanh cong
<vubuntor440> cam on Stanley00
<Stanley00> @@
<Stanley00> vubuntor440: không pm nha bạn
<vubuntor440> ok..hehe
<vubuntor033> cac bac giup e voi moi khi dung facebook rat ngon hom nay thuc day mo duoc facebook len ma khong tai nao dang nhap duoc
<vubuntor033> lam cac kieu
<vubuntor033> nhung van chiu
<Stanley00> vubuntor440: câu hỏi chinh của bạn là gì thế?
<vubuntor033> khong dang nhap dc facebook
<vubuntor033> bac oi
<Stanley00> vubuntor033: bạn cho mình xem cái screen shot lúc đăng nhập xem nào
<vubuntor033> khi dang nhap no bao < This webpage is not available The connection to www.v6.facebook.com was interrupted. Here are some suggestions: Reload this webpage later. Check your Internet connection. Restart any router, modem, or other network devices you may be using. Add Google Chrome as a permitted program in your firewall's or antivirus software's settings. If it is already a permitted program, try deleting it from the list of
<vubuntor033> If you use a proxy server, check your proxy settings or contact your network administrator to make sure the proxy server is working. If you don't believe you should be using a proxy server, adjust your proxy settings: Go to the wrench menu > Settings > Show advanced settings... > Change proxy settings... and make sure your configuration is set to "no proxy" or "direct."
<vubuntor033> Error 101 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_RESET): The connection was reset.
<Stanley00> haiz.. tất máy, chờ lúc ISP vui vui rồi bật lại thôi, bạn có thể thì dịch thử xem mấy cái lỗi đó nói gì? chứ mình nhìn một đống này thì chịu @@
<vubuntor033> co ve nhu no bao khong thay sever
<vubuntor033> bac ah
<Stanley00> vâng
<vubuntor033> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-JBgatlHHmUM/TiAmRS380GI/AAAAAAAAET8/WZf4DQE5XD8/s1600/suggestions-for-web-not-available.PNG
<vubuntor033> day nay bac oi
<vubuntor033> no bao nhu nay
<Stanley00> trước hết, bạn cho mình hỏi tí, bạn là sinh viên hay học sinh?
<vubuntor033> bac xem roi giup e voi
<vubuntor033> e di lam roi
<Stanley00> vậy chuyên ngành của bạn là gì thế?
<vubuntor033> e lam ve hang dong phuc hoc sinh
<vubuntor033> ma sao bac hoi e co ve ko lien quan
<vubuntor033> den van de e daNG HOI
<vubuntor033> e chuyen nhan lam dong phuc
<vubuntor033> hoc sinh va cac cong ty
<vubuntor033> hay van phong
<Stanley00> OK, mình hỏi để biết khả năng mà trợ giúp thôi bạn à.
<Stanley00> vụ này có khả năng là ISP của bạn lại lock facebook rồi, chắc vài bữa nữa lại hết lock thôi, bạn đăng ký dịch vụ internet của ai thế?
<vubuntor033> e dang ky o buu dien thoi
<vubuntor033> chac la vnpt
<vubuntor033> the la chap nhan
<vubuntor033> ko vao dc ha bac
<vubuntor033> e dung ubuntu 12.04
<Stanley00> có một số cách vào tạm, bạn có thế cài "miredo" vào, rồi vào facebook thông qua địa chỉ v6.facebook.com
<vubuntor033> e cai roi
<vubuntor033> roi vao thong qua v6 .....
<vubuntor033> roi
<vubuntor033> moi khi vao rat ngon
<vubuntor033> nhung hom nay
<Stanley00> vậy thì...?
<vubuntor033> ko the nao dang nhap dc
<Stanley00> bằng v6 luôn à?
<vubuntor033> vang
<vubuntor033> moi khi e toan vao bang v6 ma
<vubuntor033> nhung hom nay thi chiu
<vubuntor033> ko sao dang nhap dc
<Stanley00> hmm, lạ nhỉ?
<vubuntor033> ho ho gio no ko cho mo len luon
<vubuntor033> tu nay con mo len nhung ko dang nhap dcf
<vubuntor033> gio thi khong mo dc facebook
<vubuntor033> len nua
<vubuntor033> me cai bon cs suot ngay chan
<vubuntor033> buc minh that
<Stanley00> bạn thử với dns 8.8.8.8 và dùng httpS://www.facebook.com xem
<iSupyBot> Title: Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More (at www.facebook.com)
<vubuntor033> vang e thay DNS
<vubuntor033> roi
<vubuntor033> sua file host roi
<vubuntor033> nhung bo tay
<Stanley00> vubuntor033: bạn ping địa chỉ này thử xem
<Stanley00> 31.13.79.7
 * _Tux_ đang VNPT
<_Tux_> và chỉ cần dùng https
<_Tux_> chả cần sửa hosts luôn :D
<vubuntor033> ping khong thanh cong
<vubuntor033> bac ah
<Stanley00> chắc tại dùng nhiều cách quá nên nó ra một đống rác,  _Tux_ nhỉ? :))
<vubuntor033> bao : Invalid URL
<_Tux_> đơn giản là dùng https và đổi DNS về Google DNS vậy thôi
<Stanley00> chịu thôi, host mới nhất rồi
<_Tux_> gỡ hết các settings khác về network đi
<_Tux_> điển hình là /etc/hosts
<_Tux_> vào bằng v6 thì phải cài miredo để tunnel mới vô được
<_Tux_> còn không thì dùng luôn anonymx hoặc Steathy
<_Tux_> hoặc tor là vô được ngay
<vubuntor033> e cai miredo roi ma
<vubuntor033> tor la gi ha bac
<_Tux_> vubuntor033: ifconfig ?
<_Tux_> ifconfig teredo
<_Tux_> gõ thử lệnh đó coi
<vubuntor033> e thu cai tor
<vubuntor033> nhung no bao
<vubuntor033> loi ko cai dc
<NgoHuy|stupid> Tor chạy portable mà
<vubuntor033> thoi vay de luc khac vay gio e co viec fai di da cam on cac bac
<_Tux_> vubuntor033: túm lại là bạn làm theo mình nói
<_Tux_> hoặc bạn thích làm gì thì làm
 * _Tux_ đi ra
<_Tux_> vubuntor033: cài một đống thứ mà không biết nó hoạt động sao rồi nó loạn lên để làm gì
<NgoHuy|stupid> bệnh của SV
<NgoHuy|stupid> chỉ cần chạy
<NgoHuy|stupid> không cần biết lí do anh ah
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<vubuntor074> mấy anh chị cho em hỏi chút được không>
<n2i> Hi all!
<n2i> [Câu hỏi nhanh] Để tạo NAS mình tối cần những thiết bị nào nhỉ?
 * n2i đang có mỗi một con modem :3
<n2i> + có cổng usb cho storage
 * n2i thá»­ :3
<vubuntor360> mấy anh ơi em bị lỗi không unmount được isodevide
<vubuntor360> làm thế nào anh?
<vubuntor360> mấy anh ơi giúp em đi
<vubuntor450> may anh oi
<kid_> oi
<vubuntor450> cho em hoi chut duoc khong
<_Tux_> vubuntor450: thì cứ hỏi
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor450> em cài ubuntu trực tiếp bằng hdd
<vubuntor450> nhưng khi cài nó bắt unmount isodevide
<vubuntor450> em unmount
<vubuntor450> nhưng rồi nó cứ chạy rồi hiện ra hình cái main khoảng 1 giây rồi tắt luôn
<vubuntor450> em restart lại thì chẳng thấy cái gì nữa
<vubuntor450> vậy là sao?
<vubuntor450> kiểm tra ổ cài vào cũng không có thay đổi
<_Tux_> vubuntor450: okie
<_Tux_> trước như Stanley00 có nói cho bạn điều đó rồi mà nhỉ?
<vubuntor450> Stanley00 là ai anh?
<vubuntor450> em không biết
<vubuntor450> tại em newbie mà
<vubuntor450> anh?
<vubuntor450> anh?
<vubuntor450> mấy anh sao em hỏi lại đi đâu hết nhỉ?
<vubuntor997> anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor997> cho em hỏi chút được không?
<vubuntor468> Anh ơi cho em hỏi em dùng LVPM để copy Ubuntu sang 1 phân vùng. Em copy thành công nhưng khi khởi động máy thì nó hiện là UnknowOS chứ không phải là Ubuntu
<vubuntor468> vậy là sao các anh?
<vubuntor323> mấy cao nhân cho mình hỏi cân bằng tải và cân bằng tải động trong sever linux
<vubuntor323> khác nhau ở chỗ nào nhỉ
<NgoHuy|stupid> .g dynamic load balance
<iPhenny> NgoHuy|stupid: http://j.teresco.org/research/publications/adapt03/adapt03.pdf
<vubuntor323> :)
<vubuntor323> tks bạn
<vubuntor323> http://bks0.books.google.com.vn/patents?id=udV_AAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4&hl=vi#v=onepage&q&f=false
<iSupyBot> Title: Bằng sáng chế US7212490 - Dynamic load balancing for dual ring topology networks - Google Bằng sáng chế (at bks0.books.google.com.vn)
<vubuntor323> có cái bằng sáng chế này nữa
<vubuntor323> overnight
<vubuntor977> co ai khong ?
<vubuntor185> zxzxz
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-12
<vubuntor346> Giup minh sua loi grub rescue
<vubuntor374> Cho mình hỏi cách khắc phục lỗi grub  rescue khi xóa phân vùng của Ubuntu
<C4NoC> xóa ubuntu luôn hả
<C4NoC> nhét đĩa win vào cài lại
<vubuntor374> xóa luôn ubuntu :( nhét win 7 vào hã cậu :((
<vubuntor374> có cách nào dùng boot = USB không :(
<vubuntor145> xóa ubuntu cài win 7 bị lỗi grub rescue làm sao đây mọi người. Nó chả cho boot USB :(
<C4NoC> nhét đĩa win vào cài lại
<C4NoC> mà ở đây ko support win nhé
<vubuntor145> tại cài 2 cái HĐH song song
<vubuntor145> mà cái ubuntu 12.04 nó chạy nóng máy quá
<vubuntor145> định xóa qua bản 10 nghe ít nóng hơn
<vubuntor145> mà giờ thế này :(
<vubuntor145> không có cách nào dùng USB boot hã bạn
<vubuntor145> Giúp mình cái
<NgoHuy|stupid> ?
<vubuntor252> cac ban oi,cho minh hoi
<vubuntor252> sao may minh o windows 7 thi Ram la 2Gb
<vubuntor252> ma cai ubuntu 12.04 LTS vao thi no chi hien co 1Gb
<vubuntor252> co cach nao de minh hoat dong tro lai 2 Gb Ram nhu trong windows duoc ko cac ban?
<n0bawk> vubuntor252: gì hay vậy
<n0bawk> vubuntor252: bạn có share cho graphic card ko thế
<vubuntor252> minh ko biet
<vubuntor252> muon kiem tra xem co share hay ko thi nhu nao ha ban?
<vubuntor252> va cho minh hoi,hinh nhu minh dang o che do Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 3d...muon chuyen sang 2d thi nhu the nao vay ban
<vubuntor252> ?
<vubuntor252> giup minh voi cac ban
<vubuntor252> cac ban giup minh voi...
<truongan> vubuntor252, nhìn ở đâu mà biết nó hiện 1GiB ?
<n0bawk> vubuntor252: vào bios
<vubuntor252> minh vao phan mem theo doi he thong
<vubuntor252> thay bao Bo nho 962Mbi gi do ay
<CoconutCrab> 2
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-13
<vubuntor227> trường em chặn facebook ra khỏi mạng wifi,trên windows thì dùng Ultrasurf là vào được,không thể dùng host hay DNS được,trên ubuntu hay linux nói chung k có dùng ultrasurf đc,có cách nào vào không mấy huynh
<vubuntor454> hi
<vubuntor454> có ai biết vì sao từ 12.04 wubi ko còn support chế độ cài đặt bên trong windows nữa ko
<vubuntor454> hơi vô lý nhỉ, nhưng wubi chính là cách người dùng windows tiếp cận nhanh nhất với linux
<vubuntor169> chào mọi người
<vubuntor169> mình muốn phân quyền cho tất cả thư mục con trong 1 thư mục gl mình dùng lệnh sau
<vubuntor169> find gl -type d -print0 | xargs chmod 777
<vubuntor169> mà sao nó ko chạy được
<vubuntor169> nó báo lỗi là null options
<vubuntor169> giúp mình với
<vubuntor169> cảm ơn nhiều
<shirokenshin1> có ai k
<shirokenshin1> hic
<shirokenshin1> giúp mình với, mình mới làm wen IRC
<shirokenshin1> có bạn nào thấy mình k
<shirokenshin1> hi Ngọc
<VHNgoc> :-/
<shirokenshin1> bạn thấy mình k
 * VHNgoc dòm xung quanh channel
<shirokenshin1> mình thấy 14ng kể cả mình,nhưng k ai nói j hết là sao
<shirokenshin1> tưởng fai cấu hình j nữa để mn thấy
<CoconutCrab> không có gì để nói
<shirokenshin1> hehe
<shirokenshin1> tại vì mới làm wen IRC, zo room của nc ngoài mà chả thấy ai reply
<shirokenshin1> nên thử room việt tí xíu
<vubuntor676> alo, có ai không, mình hỏi xíu
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor676> mình mới xóa cái phân vùng chứa Ubuntu của mình ( mình phân Ubuntu là boot chính ), phân vùng ẩn, giờ xóa, nên cái phân vùng đó nó ẩn luôn, có cách nào để nó hiện lại k ?
<NgoHuy|stupid> không hiểu ý bạn lắm
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor676: format nó đi
<_Tux_> done
<vubuntor676> đã format nhưng k được j, vẫn ẩn, không bik làm s lun
<vubuntor076> mọi người giúp mình cái, mình xóa ubuntu rồi nó ẩn luôn phân vùng của ubuntu rồi, có cách gì cứu nó k ????
<_Tux_> xóa?
<vubuntor076> mình format nó khi mình cài win8 :-ss
<_Tux_> vào Windows format phân vùng đó là xong
<_Tux_> done
<vubuntor076> giờ mình không thấy nó đâu hết, làm sao mà format nó được
<_Tux_> vào Disk Management của Windows
<_Tux_> chả nhẽ chưa từng phân vùng HDD?
<vubuntor076> :|
<vubuntor076> sry, tìm ra rồi :), máy hơi chậm :| tks @_Tux :)
 * _Tux_ cài ubuntu xong cài lại windows rồi ếu biết format ubuntu
<_Tux_> chả biết lần sau mình có nên support nữa không
<_Tux_> =]]
<_Tux_> chả đem lại điều gì cả
<vubuntor076> =)))))))))))), cài lỗi nhiều quá, nản luôn, đang đợi 12.10 :|
<_Tux_> vubuntor076: dùng windows luôn đi
<_Tux_> cài ubuntu làm gì
<_Tux_> mất công support lần 2 cài Windows ở #ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor076> @_Tux : học lập trình nên dùng Ubuntu, làm quen là vừa :| thik command mà yếu nhớt quá :|
<_Tux_> VHNgoc: học cơ khí
<_Tux_> xài ubuntu này
<_Tux_> có sao đâu
<_Tux_> VHNgoc: lập trình là gì :D
 * VHNgoc ếu biết
 * _Tux_ gõ đầu VHNgoc 
<_Tux_> VHNgoc: có thế mà ếu biết
<_Tux_> thế thì ai bảo cho mình nghe giờ
 * _Tux_ cũng ếu biết
<_Tux_> vubuntor076: thế là bạn hơn bọn mình rồi
<_Tux_> dùng Ubuntu để lập trình
<NgoHuy|stupid> nghe đồn cơ khí code trên Ubuntu testing chuẩn hơn Uynh phải hem anh VHNgoc
<NgoHuy|stupid> :-s
<VHNgoc> :-s
<NgoHuy|stupid> lập trình là cái màn hình đen ngòm với chữ tumflum ah anh _Tux_
<NgoHuy|stupid> :-s
 * VHNgoc đã bảo không biết code mà D:
<_Tux_> oài
 * VHNgoc mở excel là học coding
<_Tux_> Ops vô
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|stupid: VHNgoc rút thôi
<_Tux_> =))
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<vubuntor076> :-ss chém mình kinh dữ =)))))))))))
<NgoHuy|stupid> vào xó kẻo bị Ops ban
<NgoHuy|stupid> :-s
<_Tux_> vubuntor076: cố gắng dùng Windows
 * VHNgoc có chém câu nào đâu
<VHNgoc> :-/
<_Tux_> đợi Ubuntu 3000.04
<_Tux_> thì xài
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor076> =))))))))
<vubuntor076> hên xui =)))
<vubuntor076> mày mò bik đâu cũng ra sớm, ai chả phải tập tững bắt đầu =))))
<CoconutCrab> okay
<NgoHuy|stupid> Ops okay tức là ...
<NgoHuy|stupid> anh _Tux_ rút chưa, chờ em với
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|stupid: run.gif
 * VHNgoc cốc đầu _Tux_ 
<VHNgoc> run.exe
<NgoHuy|stupid> ./run.sh
<vubuntor644> alo
<vubuntor644> em bị lỗi không khi bật compiz thì em dùng chuột không di chuyển được thanh ddieuf hướng
<vubuntor644> ?
<truongan> vubuntor644, Thanh điều hướng là thanh gì ?
<vubuntor644> em cũng k bit gọi là thanh gì
<vubuntor644> ví dụ như. mình dùng chuột để di chuyển explorer
<vubuntor644> di chuyển ứng dụng từ bên phải sang bên trái lên xuống theo ý mình ý
<truongan> explorer là cái gì ?
<truongan> chụp cho cái hình đi
<truongan> khoanh tròn cái thanh đó lên
<NgoHuy|stupid> .g mosh
<iPhenny> NgoHuy|stupid: http://www.themosh.org/
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|stupid: lol
<_Tux_> .g mosh SSH
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://mosh.mit.edu/
<iSupyBot> Title: Mosh: the mobile shell (at mosh.mit.edu)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-14
<vubuntor163> Mọi người giúp mình về biên dịch và tích hợp 1 số phần mềm vào nhân linux với??Mih đag cần gấp
<vubuntor392> em cài ubuntu song song win, vậy h muốn xóa unbuntu hẳn, cả cái màn hình chọn hdh lúc khởi động nữa thì làm sao ạ
<vubuntor579> Vd như vầ:y
<BrokenTux> wt phở?
<vubuntor579> mình chưa hiểu chỗ này: a|=c  111111110
<vubuntor579> nghĩa là sao
<vubuntor579> phép toán or là sao vậy
<vubuntor579> sao lệnh này a=? nhỉ
<vubuntor579> a= 11111110
<minatu> chào anh em
<vubuntor579> c=00000000
<BrokenTux> vubuntor579: ở đâu ra vậy
<BrokenTux> trong C/C++
<vubuntor579> ù
<BrokenTux> a|=c
<BrokenTux> tương đương với
<BrokenTux> a = a | c
<vubuntor579> ừ
<BrokenTux> minatu: chao bác
<vubuntor579> ok men
<vubuntor579> tk
<vubuntor805> cho em hỏi là máy của e cài ubuntu nhưng mà khi e ấn vào chữ tắt mạng không dây rồi sau đó lại không bật mạng lên được. như thế thì phải làm thế nào để bật lại mạng hả anh
<NgoHuy|stupid> có tắt phàn cứng khong bạn
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<vubuntor805> có ạ
<NgoHuy|stupid> }ping
<vubuntor805> nó bảo là mạng không dây bị tắt bởi phần cứng
<vubuntor805> nhưng máy e thỳ k có nút bật mạng wf a ạ
<BrokenTux> vubuntor805: bàn phím phải có phím tắt chứ
<BrokenTux> hem thì cũng phải có cái cần gạt ở thân máy
<vubuntor805> e dùng vaio
<NgoHuy|stupid> chắc bạn bị nút tắt rồi
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<NgoHuy|stupid> vaio có nút riêng bạn ah
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<vubuntor805> nhưng e tìm mãi k thấy nút tắt nào cả
<BrokenTux> vubuntor805: tìm kĩ coi
<vubuntor805> nút nào vậy a
<BrokenTux> nhiều khi nó cất kín lắm
<vubuntor805> a chỉ giúp e đi
<NgoHuy|stupid> dong vaio
<NgoHuy|stupid> có nút nằm ở giữa
<NgoHuy|stupid> với các nút
<NgoHuy|stupid> nhớ không lầm là
<NgoHuy|stupid> dãy nút ở trên cùng
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<vubuntor805> e ấn hoài mà k đc a ạ
<vubuntor805> có nút asít , web, vaio
<NgoHuy|stupid> ấn một lần sau đó kiểm tra lại bạn ah
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<vubuntor805> vâng
<vubuntor805> e thử rồi mà k đc
<NgoHuy|stupid> g. wireless sony vaio
<NgoHuy|stupid> g. wireless sony
<NgoHuy|stupid> .g wireless sony vaio
<iPhenny> NgoHuy|stupid: http://techtips.salon.com/activate-wireless-connection-sony-vaio-laptop-1142.html
<iSupyBot> Title: How to Activate Wireless Connection from a Sony VAIO Laptop | Tech Tips - Salon.com (at techtips.salon.com)
<vubuntor805> a Æ¡i
<vubuntor805> ubuntu mà a
<vubuntor805> em chả tìm thấy cái all program đâu cả
<NgoHuy|stupid> http://askubuntu.com/questions/100570/wireless-is-disabled-by-hardware-switch-on-sony-vaio
<iSupyBot> Title: Wireless is disabled by hardware switch on sony vaio - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<NgoHuy|stupid> http://askubuntu.com/questions/133566/wireless-network-cannot-be-enabled-for-sony-vaio-e-series
<iSupyBot> Title: 12.04 - Wireless network cannot be enabled for Sony VAIO E series - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<vubuntor805> đc rồi a ạ.tks các a
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<NgoHuy|stupid> cái acer_wmi chết tiệt
<NgoHuy|stupid> hồi đó cũng bị
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<vubuntor805> hihi
<vubuntor805> :d
<vubuntor805> pp a
<BrokenTux> Các sn đâu hết rồi
<BrokenTux> giờ họp đến đít rầu
<haqduong> còn 8ph mà anh :))
<NgoHuy|stupid> đến giờ rồi
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<ltan> đã thấy bác nào chủ trì lên đâu, còn 2p :)
<BrokenTux> đến giờ rồi nè
<_Tux_> Hieuykhoa: các anh kia đi đâu hết rồi ạ
<Hieuykhoa> ngồi đây
<Hieuykhoa> chưa thấy sở khanh
<Hieuykhoa> để call nó
<haqduong> Hieuykhoa là anh Kijuto ạ?
<Hieuykhoa> uh
<n0bawk> uống bia xong phê quá
<n0bawk> ko biét đường về nữa :))
<_Tux_> n0bawk: lol
<_Tux_> haqduong: uhm
<n0bawk> _Tux_: cococnutcrab đâu
<n0bawk> bảo anh cua là hôm nay anh ko qua lấy card đc
 * n0bawk vừa đi quac chỗ thuỷ lọi mà quên béng mất :(
<n0bawk> ko lẽ h đi lại
<haqduong> họp online mà cao su cũng tốt nhỉ @_@
<_Tux_> haqduong: :)
<_Tux_> haqduong: mã nguồn cái stackexchange nó ở chỗ nào nhỉ?
<kid_> _Tux_: đưa ra vụ họp thì cứ họp trước đê:)
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<_Tux_> Nội dung chính thì cũng chỉ là triển khai cái stackexchange cho Ubuntu-VN thế nào thôi
<Hieuykhoa> đã call mr Sở nhưng ếu nghe máy
<_Tux_> như chiều nay họp
<Hieuykhoa> dẹp hắn đi
<Hieuykhoa> bắt đầu họp
<_Tux_> sẽ triển khai tương tự hệ thống ask.ubuntu.com
<_Tux_> và 4rum sẽ thu hẹp hoạt động lại
<_Tux_> bỏ cái chuyên mục
<_Tux_> chỉ hỏi
<_Tux_> Việc chỉ có vậy thôi
<n0bawk> thế cuói cùng là như lào :)
<n0bawk> mà h mình có xài ubuntu nữa dâu :3
<_Tux_> n0bawk: thì là xây dựng cái hệ thống ask.ubuntu-vn.org thôi :D
<vubuntor506> Mình cài samba bị lỗi này
<_Tux_> n0bawk: góp ý có sao đâu
<vubuntor506> samba: Depends: samba-common (= 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2) but 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3 is to be installed        Depends: libwbclient0 (= 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2) but 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3 is to be installed        Depends: upstart-job but it is a virtual package
<Hieuykhoa> những ai chưa thống nhất đề nghị cho ý kiến
<minatu> Kiểu như ask.ubuntu.com à
<_Tux_> minatu: uhm
<_Tux_> sẽ làm như vậy
<_Tux_> là hệ thống hỏi đáp
<Hieuykhoa> còn nếu thống nhất chờ các bác có ý kiến xong sẽ bàn tiếp
<n0bawk> _Tux_: ok :))
<minatu> Nhưng xây dựng xong kiếm người support thì sao
<haqduong> cái stackexchange theo cái kia là ko có source -> non-FOSS
<vubuntor506> vậy là ko cài được
<_Tux_> haqduong: chiều nghe Yang nói là có bằng python và ruby
<_Tux_> nhưng anh chưa tìm ra
<haqduong> ah, nó là fork
<_Tux_> một cái hệ thống tương đương
<_Tux_> không phải là nó
<haqduong> link: http://code.google.com/p/cnprog/
<iSupyBot> Title: cnprog - A Django Q system with community features - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<haqduong> cái này code trên Django
<Hieuykhoa> chẹp đề nghị tập trung vấn đề đường lối
<Hieuykhoa> kĩ thuật bàn sau các đồng chí ơi
<haqduong> ah, về cái kia thì em thống nhất :P
<minatu> Phần kĩ thuật chắc sau cũng được
<_Tux_> Về đường lối
<minatu> Nhưng hoạt động sao cho hiệu quả ấy
<_Tux_> thì thời gian đầu
<_Tux_> chắc sẽ tạo một số câu hỏi thường gặp
<_Tux_> rồi đưa các câu trả lời mấu đã
<_Tux_> minatu: người support thì mình nghĩ là nó như hệ thống bình thường của FB hay 4rum thôi
<_Tux_> ai trở lời được có thể trả lời
<_Tux_> thấy câu hỏi tệ
<_Tux_> dislike
<_Tux_> (gọi vậy đúng không nhỉ?)
<Hieuykhoa> vote down
<_Tux_> không được vote
<_Tux_> nó sẽ chui tọt xuống dưới
<Hieuykhoa> có lẽ nên đặt cái dislike là gạch đi
<Hieuykhoa> cái nào được ăn 20 viên
<Hieuykhoa> sẽ nằm sâu đáy nước
<Hieuykhoa> thế cho nó việt nam
<_Tux_> vụ này lại là kĩ thuật rồi anh :D
<_Tux_> minatu: bạn có góp ý gì không?
<Hieuykhoa> uh
<Hieuykhoa> đại để thế
<minatu> Mình nghĩ rằng phải biết bao nhiêu người có thể support liên tục
<haqduong> em nghĩ có 1 loại vote up, 1 loại vote down, up đến 1 lúc nào đó sẽ đc đưa vào FAQ hoặc stick gì gì đó
<n0bawk> mình thấy cái ask có vẻ hay
<n0bawk> forum mãi chán roài :P
<_Tux_> haqduong: okie, anh cũng nghĩ thế
<minatu> Hoặc ít nhất cũng phải có một vài người có trách nhiệm phụ trách tìm câu trả lời
<trungnt> chào anh em Ubuntu-vn :)
<_Tux_> minatu: liên tục thì không dám chắc
<minatu> Không hết nhưng
<Hieuykhoa> ai trả lời thì khó mà chốt được
<_Tux_> minatu: nhưng ở đây có thể có mình, anh Hieuykhoa
<Hieuykhoa> có ai ăn lương đâu
<minatu> Người hỏi vẫn biết đã có người xem
<Hieuykhoa> vẫn là tự nguyện
<_Tux_> minatu: nếu thấy câu hỏi hay
<_Tux_> nhưng không trả lời được
<Hieuykhoa> nhưng gần như trong vòng 24-48h đều có thể có gợi ý được
<_Tux_> có thể vote up
<afterlastangel> asdasd
<minatu> Thì oss là tự nguyện mà
<Hieuykhoa> uh
<afterlastangel> đây
<Hieuykhoa> nói chung được
<afterlastangel> họp kênh này đúng ko bà con
<afterlastangel> quên cả giờ giấc :">
<Chiefree> có cái chức năng kiểu like  câu trả lời của người support ko các a? Để người mắc lỗi tương tự họ tìm đc câu trả lời nhanh nhất.
<_Tux_> Chiefree: có chứ
<Hieuykhoa> like câu hỏi thôi
<_Tux_> Chiefree: các câu trả lời
<_Tux_> mà đúng + giải quyết vấn đề
<Chiefree> đúng đấy
<_Tux_> đều có label cả
<Chiefree> ý em là thế đấy
<_Tux_> Chiefree: như các hệ thống câu hỏi đều vậy mà
<Chiefree> vâng
<Hieuykhoa> làm thế khá ổn
<Hieuykhoa> thu gọn cái forum lại
<Hieuykhoa> gồm
<afterlastangel> bà con đâu rồi
<Hieuykhoa> UTU\\\\
<Hieuykhoa> tut
<afterlastangel> https://github.com/afterlastangel/ubuntu-vn-qa/wiki
<iSupyBot> Title: Home · afterlastangel/ubuntu-vn-qa Wiki · GitHub (at github.com)
<minatu> Mình nghĩ lên chia ra từng mảng theo kiểu tag
<Hieuykhoa> tricks&típ
<afterlastangel> mọi người tham khảo cái requirement cái mifnhv iết lúc trước, trong lúc nghe anh Hiếu nói :D
<Hieuykhoa> thì chia tag là đúng rồi
 * Lokiheero bắt ghế ngồi xem
<minatu> Rồi để một người nhận cái tag đó
<Hieuykhoa> chia để ai nhận thì khó lắm
<Hieuykhoa> vẫn là tự nguyện mà
<Hieuykhoa> ai cũng bận
<Hieuykhoa> để câu hỏi mở đó thôi
<Chiefree> @Hieuykhoa: Chia tag để tìm kiếm hả a?
<minatu> Nhận tức là họ có kiến thức về cái đó thôi
<afterlastangel> tag để phân loại ha ha :D
<minatu> Sẽ có gợi ý sát hơn
<Chiefree> :)
<ltruongan> tìm được cái này, ask của LibreOffice dùng cái này: http://askbot.com/
<iSupyBot> Title: Create your own Q powered by Askbot in a minute. (at askbot.com)
<afterlastangel> :D
<haqduong> tag mang tính phân loại nhưng linh hoạt hơn box của forum, ai sở trường cái gì có thể search tag cái mình thích
<Chiefree> vâng
<minatu> Nhiều người vào họ có kiến thức nhưng chỉ một mảng nhỏ
<afterlastangel> quan trọng giờ đập ra 1 cái làm y chang cái stack của ubuntu là quá dễ
<afterlastangel> nhưng làm sao phải giữ lại được nguồn content hồi đó giờ
<minatu> thì dễ dàng tiếp cận các câu hỏi hơn
<Chiefree> nếu có cái hệ thống ask này rồi thì em nghĩ nên lọc lại nội dung của forum ấy
<afterlastangel> các bạn có muốn giữ trong cái hệ thống mới ko
<afterlastangel> hay xây từ đầu cho nó clear
<afterlastangel> chịu khó cực lúc đầu trả lời các câu hỏi basic
<afterlastangel> trả lời từ từ
<afterlastangel> sẽ có 1 kho lớn
<NgoHuy|stupid> xay từ đầu đi anh
<NgoHuy|stupid> :-)
<afterlastangel> ko để hỏi nữa
<afterlastangel> ý là
<afterlastangel> forum vẫn chạy
<afterlastangel> và cái stack hoàn toàn clean
<afterlastangel> lúc đầu mình lại nghĩ import nội dung từ forum
<NgoHuy|stupid> vậy trùng nhau quá
<ltruongan> lọc forum để tìm câu hỏi
<NgoHuy|stupid> forum sẽ làm gì khi họ qua bên stack hỏi hết ah
<haqduong> em nghĩ Q&A riêng, forum riêng
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: stack hoàn toàn clean đi
<afterlastangel> vậy
<_Tux_> port dần câu hỏi và wiki sang
<afterlastangel> chức năng
<afterlastangel> đặc biệt gì
<afterlastangel> hơn nó ko
<minatu> Nhưng theo mình nghĩ điều quan trọng có ai (dựa trên tinh thần tự nguyện) sáng đi làm, tối về ngồi trả lời không?
<Chiefree> clean :D
<Chiefree> có chứ
<NgoHuy|stupid> em thì làm được
<_Tux_> minatu: cái đó không sợ
<haqduong> minatu: cứ làm sẽ có người, chưa làm mà cứ lo thì chả bao giờ run được cái gì đâu
<NgoHuy|stupid> vâng
<minatu> Người đó chưa hả giỏi mà cần có nhiều kinh nghiệm sử dụng OS
<afterlastangel> giờ vấn đề cần là
<afterlastangel> cóc ách nào
<afterlastangel> link tự động vấn đề người ấy muốn hỏi
<afterlastangel> đến nơi cần tìm không
<afterlastangel> ?
<afterlastangel> ví dụ dạng trouble shoot
<afterlastangel> sẽ theo cái tag đó
<afterlastangel> ví dụ bạn gặp lỗi phần nào -> abcdef
<afterlastangel> đưa ra đúng tag cần thiết để tìm
<minatu> haqduong: tớ nghĩ yếu tố duy trì thôi
<afterlastangel> cuối cùng tìm không ra
<afterlastangel> sẽ cho người ấy post câu hỏi
<haqduong> cái này là kỹ thuật mà
<_Tux_> minatu: nó xây dựng từ cộng đồng
<_Tux_> người này giúp người kia
<NgoHuy|stupid> em nghĩ giờ phải phân trước
<_Tux_> không dám chắc đáp ứng được hết
<haqduong> mức tương đối cơ bản là detect duplicate tự động đã là khó rồi
<afterlastangel> vubuntor704: khai danh tánh nào :D
<_Tux_> nhưng được một phần là tốt rồi
<NgoHuy|stupid> forum làm gì, chịu trách nhiệm gì
<NgoHuy|stupid> và stack chịu trách nhiệm gì
<afterlastangel> Hướng dẫn/Chia sẽ
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|stupid: gọi là hệ thống ask/QA đi
<afterlastangel> Khác (Giao lưu, trò chuyện)
<afterlastangel> v
<afterlastangel> vẫn là forum
<_Tux_> yeah
<afterlastangel> chia sẽ bài viết qua forum nó mới sôm tụ
<afterlastangel> còn hỏi thì đẩy hết qua stack
<afterlastangel> mọi câu hỏi trên forum sẽ bị block và convert sang bên kia
<afterlastangel> bấm phát qua ngay
<afterlastangel> :D
<haqduong> câu trả lời hay thì đẩy lại qua forum :D (nếu chưa đến mức FAQ)
<Hieuykhoa> forum = chém gió + thảo lận vấn đề to + TUT = Mẹo
<Hieuykhoa> + mẹo
<afterlastangel> làm faq
<afterlastangel> cũng chả ai đọc đâu
<_Tux_> em đồng ý
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: ờ
<afterlastangel> mình cũng éo đọc faq nếu không từ google link sao =))
<_Tux_> mà như haqduong nói
<_Tux_> sau thì câu hỏi hay
<_Tux_> cho nó vô cái tag
<_Tux_> :D
<afterlastangel> rồi
<afterlastangel> hiểu
<_Tux_> có ai thắc mắc và có ý kiến gì đóng góp không nhỉ?
<haqduong> có bác nào note lại hết mấy cái đặc tả chưa ạ?
<_Tux_> Chiefree: minatu trungnt ltruongan ?
<_Tux_> haqduong: note giùm anh đi
 * _Tux_ hay nhớ hết nên ít khi note
<ltruongan> đang đọc lại
 * haqduong chiều ko đi họp, ko biết @_@
<minatu> để mình note cho
<Chiefree> e thấy thế tốt rồi
<Hieuykhoa> uh
<Hieuykhoa> note đi
<Hieuykhoa> còn chi tiết thì sao?
<Chiefree> quan trọng thái độ các bác nữa :D
<afterlastangel> đã nói
<afterlastangel> rồi
<afterlastangel> cần gì nữa nè
<afterlastangel> cần phải liên kết các bài
<afterlastangel> với nhau
<afterlastangel> ví dụ 2 câu hỏi
<_Tux_> Chiefree: có cái nút vote down
<afterlastangel> có thể không mark as duplicate được
<Chiefree> ok
<afterlastangel> vì của 2 phiên bản khác nhau
<Hieuykhoa> có vote mà
<haqduong> ah, vấn đề đó nếu chẳng may nhầm
<haqduong> thì tại đ/c đặt câu hỏi ko rõ ràng
<Chiefree> e nghĩ lúc người dùng họ muốn hỏi câu gì đó. thì mình gợi ý những câu hỏi tương tự
<Chiefree> để họ tìm thấy mà ko cần viết bài nữa
<haqduong> -> em có ý tg này ko biết dc ko: lúc đặt câu hỏi thì có mấy cái select box cho người dùng chọn các thông tin cơ bản về hệ thống
<vubuntor704> Sao mọi người không dùng Skype để nói chuyện nhỉ? IRC có ưu điểm gì vậy. hì
<_Tux_> haqduong: cái đó hay
<afterlastangel> haqduong: đó
<Chiefree> hay
<_Tux_> nếu là câu hỏi về phần cứng
<afterlastangel> haqduong: ý mình là vậy dạng trouble shoot
<_Tux_> thì có các mục thông tin
<_Tux_> để khỏi phải hỏi lại lần 2
<afterlastangel> nhưng cái đó phải thông minh và tự học được chứ mình ko tự phân loại ha ha
<ltruongan> +1, xác định, gợi ý tag
<Hieuykhoa> checkbox cũng là ý hay
<afterlastangel> vậy phải phân sẵn ra 1 lô tag có sẵn để mọi người tự chọn
<afterlastangel> không phải checkbox lúc tạo bài đâu
<Hieuykhoa> khi hỏi cần chon xem vấn đề thuộc tag nào, phiên bản nào
<afterlastangel> là checkbox lúc tìm bài kìa
<afterlastangel> không tìm không được gõ =))
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: cái của haqduong khác mà
<Chiefree> cái thông tin hệ thống đó cho vào chữ ký luôn đc ko
<Chiefree> lúc người dùng đk tài khoản ấy
<_Tux_> Chiefree: có thể cho người dùng
<_Tux_> cập nhật thông tin phần cứng của mình
<_Tux_> cũng là một ý tưởng
<Chiefree> chứ e thấy chữ ký để loạn lắm
<_Tux_> Chiefree: không phải chữ kí
<_Tux_> tỉ dụ những người trợ giúp
<haqduong> thế thay vì chữ kì thì để thành dạng default info, sẽ gắn vào câu hỏi
<_Tux_> có thể nhấn chọn để hiển thị thông tin phần cứng
<_Tux_> hay phiên bản sử dụng .v.v.
<Chiefree> vâng
<haqduong> nếu bị vấn đề ở máy khác có thể select lại
<vubuntor704> Mình nghĩ ko nên dùng ask exchange
<afterlastangel> rồi
<afterlastangel> hiển thị phần cứng
<afterlastangel> phiên bản sử dụng
<afterlastangel> lúc tạo tài khoản à?
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: thông tin tự chọn đi
<afterlastangel> chắc chỉ gợi ý người dùng thôi chứ ko bắt ép họ làm đc
<_Tux_> cập nhật sau cũng được
<afterlastangel> uhm
<afterlastangel> ví dụ có cái đời máy laptop + mã số thì tốt nhất
<afterlastangel> search phát ra ngay :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor704: ask exchange làm sao hả bạn?
<Chiefree> tùy chọn thôi
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: custom info cứ lspci luôn cho lành =))
<afterlastangel> =))
<Chiefree> :D
<afterlastangel> phải chỉ họ
<afterlastangel> dùng terminal à =))
<haqduong> lspci, lshw, lsusd :))
<_Tux_> tất nhiên
<Chiefree> mất thẩm mỹ quá :D
<afterlastangel> ê
<afterlastangel> =))
<_Tux_> Chiefree: no no
<haqduong> (lsusd -> lsusb)
<afterlastangel> viết website đọc cấu hình máy đi =))
<vubuntor704> Thứ 1  xét về quy mô -> Sự phát triển -> Quản lý.
<afterlastangel> service gì đó để chạy lspci :))
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: có rồi mà
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> .g debian HCL
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<iSupyBot> Title: Debian HCL; Debian GNU/Linux device driver check & report (at kmuto.jp)
<afterlastangel> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<afterlastangel> vừa search ra
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: ;)
<afterlastangel> không
<afterlastangel> ý là
<afterlastangel> =))
<afterlastangel> vào website
<afterlastangel> nó tự check được luôn ấy
<afterlastangel> ko cần làm gfi =))
<haqduong> thế thì hơi nguy hiểm
<haqduong> thứ nhất là khó làm
<haqduong> thứ 2 là động chạm privacy
<_Tux_> yeah
<_Tux_> haqduong: afterlastangel đợi chút
<Chiefree> e thấy hay mà
<_Tux_> cho vubuntor704 nói đã
<_Tux_> Chiefree: đợi chút
<_Tux_> vubuntor704: có chút ý kiến
<_Tux_> vubuntor704: bạn nói đi
<_Tux_> mọi người lắng nghe
<Chiefree> tag trong này là gì thế a?
<_Tux_> vubuntor704: alo
<afterlastangel> :D
<_Tux_> 21:37  vubuntor704> Thứ 1  xét về quy mô -> Sự phát triển -> Quản lý.
<afterlastangel> ko khai báo tên gì vậy
<vubuntor704> Cộng đồng vn đã ít -> Cộng đồng Ubuntu VN lại càng ít. Tiếp đó là việc quản lý trang ask nữa.
<vubuntor704> Mình với một nhóm người trường ĐH Công Nghệ triển khai cho toàn sv việt nam
<vubuntor704> nhưng thật sự là rất khó khăn
<vubuntor704> mọi người biết đến không nhiều
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> xong chưa bạn
<afterlastangel> triển khai cho toàn bộ sinh viên VN không nhiều là phải rồi
<Hieuykhoa> chờ nghe tiếp\
<afterlastangel> vì bạn không đánh vào nitch market :D
<afterlastangel> niche
<afterlastangel> :P
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: xài TV đê
<_Tux_> =]]
<afterlastangel> thị trường hẹp
<afterlastangel> rất hẹp
<afterlastangel> và dựa vào thị trường này
<afterlastangel> để phát triển nội dung
<afterlastangel> ví dụ ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor704> thế như thế nào là nhiều bạn afterlastangel
<afterlastangel> lúc đầu làm cho ubuntu
<afterlastangel> mà giờ
<afterlastangel> thiên hạ hỏi gì trả lời nấy luôn đấy
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> ví dụ
<afterlastangel> mục tiêu
<afterlastangel> là cho toàn bộ sinh viên việt nam
<afterlastangel> đúng ko
<vubuntor704> vâng
<afterlastangel> vậy bạn đang bao quát cỡ hơn vài triệu con người
<afterlastangel> bạn sẽ chiếm được bao nhiêu % thị trường đó
<afterlastangel> không bao nhiêu cả
<afterlastangel> nhưng nếu đánh vào thị trường hẹp
<afterlastangel> ví dụ fotech
<vubuntor704> Vậy những trang như answer của yahoo, google thì thế nào ạ
<afterlastangel> http://www.fotech.org/
<iSupyBot> Title: FOTECH.ORG (at www.fotech.org)
<afterlastangel> bao quá được bao nhiêu sinh viên trường Công nghệ
<afterlastangel> coi như toàn bộ rồi :D
<afterlastangel> vấn đề ở chỗ đó
<haqduong> Yahoo, Google phát triển bằng chính danh tiếng có sẵn của họ
<vubuntor704> thì lý tưởng luôn cao cả, tham vọng luôn rất lơn. bao gồm toàn bộ mợi người việt luôn
<vubuntor704> :D
<afterlastangel> sao có Yahoo answeer và sao lại có stackoverflow
<afterlastangel> stackoverflow mở ra rất nhiều chuyên trang cho từng lĩnh vực đó
<afterlastangel> stackoverflow cũng mở ra 1 cái cho ubuntu ấy
<afterlastangel> kéo xuống dưới stackoverflow sẽ hiểu
<afterlastangel> chia theo vertical hết đấy :p
<vubuntor704> tất nhiên mình rất thường xuyên vào stack rồi
<afterlastangel> thì đó
<afterlastangel> vậy theo bạn
<vubuntor704> phải xem chất lượng trả lời của những câu hỏi
<afterlastangel> chuyện không thể chiếm lĩnh toàn bộ thị trường VN
<afterlastangel> và chuyện có thể làm nó chạy tốt với cộng đồng ubuntu
<afterlastangel> có tương đương nhau không :D
<afterlastangel> vấn đề ở chỗ đó thui, hồi đó giờ tụi mình giúp đỡ nhau trong ubuntu-vn
<afterlastangel> cũng do
<afterlastangel> cái đó là thế mạnh
<afterlastangel> và hỗ trợ cái mạnh nhất của mình
<afterlastangel> lúc trước cũng định làm thêm với firefox nhưng không thành công á :D
<minatu> solo rồi
<vubuntor704> Ý mình là. Làm 1 web thì ko có gì, để làm sao duy trì được nó mới là vấn đề. Và những trang muốn thành công như stack cần có những bài trả lời chất lượng
<afterlastangel> uhm
<afterlastangel> rồi
<afterlastangel> ok
<_Tux_> chốt
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor704> nhưng để làm việc đấy tốn nhiều công sức của ko ít người
<minatu> chuẩn không cần chỉnh vubuntu..
<afterlastangel> bắt tay _Tux_ không chửi người nữa mà viết bài là xong chứ gì
<afterlastangel> :))
<vubuntor704> và luôn duy trì được việc đó
<vubuntor704> ban đầu nhiệt huyết rất cao
<afterlastangel> ;)
<minatu> Cái này là Q/A về kĩ thuật
<haqduong> anh _Tux_ bực mình cũng vì nhiều bạn hỏi cùng 1 vấn đề
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: từ không trả lời bài -> vote down
 * _Tux_ sướng
 * Lokiheero nhìn nhìn
<minatu> King nghiệm sử dụng, khồn đánh giá trình độ, không chém gió nha
<Lokiheero> ( ._.) dài thế
<haqduong> nếu h có vote down thì anh _Tux_ ko phải ức chế -> ít đá đểu hơn =))
<minatu> Có được không
<ltruongan> vubuntor704: cái đó vấn đề nhân sự duy trì đã bàn rồi
<_Tux_> minatu: tất nhiên
<afterlastangel> vubuntor704: vậy mình sẽ làm cho bạn cái thống kê những thành viên nhiệt huyết nhất trong vòng 4 tháng gần đây nhá, chắc chắn là không có mình vì dạo này rất bận ít viết bài nhưng vẫn có những người khác tích cực tham gia đấy thôi
<afterlastangel> nếu 1 hệ thống như stack duy trì tốt
<afterlastangel> thì các thành viên viết bài để hỗ trợ sẽ không cần nhiều
<afterlastangel> vì số lượng bài trả lời sẽ rất ít
<afterlastangel> và bài sẽ chất lượng cao hơn
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> có khi công việc chủ yếu lúc đó chỉ là phân loại bài
<_Tux_> cuối cùng là nâng cao các vấn đề :D
<_Tux_> yeah :D
<afterlastangel> nhưng phải cố gắng làm sao để người đặt câu hỏi phân loại được luôn
<afterlastangel> hệ thống sẽ tự động hóa hết
<minatu> Mới đầu chưa tự động được đâu
<haqduong> vấn đề đó thì nếu từ phía người dùng thì em ko biết, còn về vấn đề kĩ thuật thì phải có 1 lượng bài đủ lớn
<minatu> Vì chưa có dữ liệu đầu vào
<haqduong> (nếu muốn auto)
<minatu> Admin phải chịu khó vậy
<haqduong> nhưng ưu điểm là mới lầu lượng dữ liệu ít nên cũng đỡ
<afterlastangel> haqduong: :D nãy hỏi có convert cái forum qua không mọi người bảo không mà =))
<minatu> Dần thì mới nhiều keyword thì may ra có thể làm được
<afterlastangel> nhưng chỉ sợ nó chưa thông minh đem qua lại thành rác :D
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: không convert đâu
 * haqduong quên cái forum :">
<afterlastangel> thôi thì cứ xác định thời gian đầu bỏ sức ra nhiều
<_Tux_> viết lại mấy hồi
<afterlastangel> sau đó sẽ chạy tự động dần dần thôi
<afterlastangel> :))
<_Tux_> cũng không qúa nhiều đâu
<afterlastangel> (cái bài hướng dẫn cài ibus-unikey mình viết từ hồi 10.04 tới giờ =)) )
<_Tux_> convert nó linh tinh lắm
<haqduong> lấy 1 phần dữ liệu forum để mồi cũng đc, lấy có chọn lọc
<afterlastangel> giờ
<haqduong> chủ yếu là lấy câu hỏi
<afterlastangel> link tất cả chuyên mục
<afterlastangel> khi vào chuyên mục đó
<afterlastangel> sang
<haqduong> xong phân loại tay.... rồi cho nó học
<afterlastangel> 1 tag của hệ thống mới nhá
<afterlastangel> còn các bài viết tất cả giữ cấu trúc gom thành sub category
<minatu> http://pastebin.com/Lu82sbkr
<iSupyBot> Title: UbuntuVN - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<vubuntor704> phân bố nhân sự cho việc này và thời gian bạn after tính toán chưa
<minatu> Xem qua cái di _Tux_
<_Tux_> minatu: okie
<afterlastangel> có ai dùng qua Coordinochưa
<afterlastangel> ơ like với dislike giống facebook à :(
<_Tux_> minatu: đủ rồi
<afterlastangel> nhân sự thì khoảng những người họp lúc này là đủ rồi
<afterlastangel> :D
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: dùng cái đó cho quen thuộc thôi
<_Tux_> còn thì sao này gọi nó là gì
<_Tux_> tính sau
<afterlastangel> ha ha
<afterlastangel> thời gian thì mình không biết
<afterlastangel> nhưng cái vấn đề về kinh phí thì vô tư đi, không phải lo khoảng đó
<afterlastangel> :D
<minatu> Cái hệ thống này chắc nhiều bạn xây dựng được
<_Tux_> server có rồi
<minatu> nhưng mình sợ nhất cái nội dung có đủ mạnh để duy trì
<afterlastangel> Lokiheero: quăng qua đây vài con server phá coi ><
<vubuntor704> Xây dựng 1 bạn là đủ
<_Tux_> đường truyền không phải lo
<Hieuykhoa> đề nghijd dổi cái dislike = gach cho nó dân dã
<_Tux_> domain cũng xong rồi
<Hieuykhoa> các chú thống nhất thì bàn vấn đề kĩ thuật đi
<_Tux_> okie
<Lokiheero> afterlastangel: muốn mấy con
<vubuntor704> viết thêm 1 module giống kiểu VIP
<_Tux_> vãi
<minatu> Kĩ thuật luôn à
<haqduong> ah, vấn đề convert forum em nghĩ là nên sàng lọc câu hỏi + câu trả lời
<afterlastangel> Lokiheero: đủ đặt vài bộ phim hot để câu mồi khách thôi =))
<_Tux_> minatu: còn người hỏi là còn duy trì được mà :D
<afterlastangel> hiện tại đang có 1 con anh Khanh đang giữ
<vubuntor704> để người dùng có thể đặt câu hỏi của thành viên VIP thì nó chuyển câu hỏi đến các chuyên gia mà ta chỉ định
<afterlastangel> và 1 con Netnam tài trợ mình đang giữ
<afterlastangel> vubuntor704: chắc ko xài được cái đó đâu bạn ơi :D
<minatu> Chà, các anh mạnh server quá
<afterlastangel> dạng đó lại thành stackexchange rùi
<minatu> Mỗi người con à
<_Tux_> minatu: toàn tay to mà :D
<minatu> hi hi
 * haqduong chưa đc login vào con server nào bao h :((
<minatu> Mình không rành cái này lắm
<minatu> Mình nghe rồi note lại cho
<_Tux_> vubuntor704: mình thấy có VIP cũng không khác gì, thấy hệ thống kia là đủ
<_Tux_> minatu: okie
<vubuntor704> Mình thật sự ko thích bàn lùi. Nhưng để thành công cần cố gắng rất nhiều.
<haqduong> _Tux_ giờ là bàn kĩ thuật hay tính năng ạ @_@
<afterlastangel> tính năng
<afterlastangel> chắc liệt kê ra
<vubuntor604> kuku xuat hien
<afterlastangel> hoài cũng ko hết đâu
<afterlastangel> bàn lùi đi
<Lokiheero> có mục share jav hok
<afterlastangel> Lokiheero: ko dám cạnh tranh với fshare đâu
<haqduong> vubuntor704: forum tồn tại được ngần đó năm, ask là tính năng mới hơn, tốt hơn nên ko có lí do gì die hẳn đc
<afterlastangel> cần thì đóng quách forum 1 thời gian chuyển qua kia xài hẳn
<Hieuykhoa> kuku vào rồi à
<afterlastangel> rồi quay lại
<afterlastangel> là xong chứ gì
<Hieuykhoa> góp tay đi
<afterlastangel> disable post bài
<_Tux_> vubuntor704: mình không nghĩ nó nhanh chóng cho 4rum đi tong :D
<vubuntor704> :d
<afterlastangel> tạo trhea mới đó
<afterlastangel> disable chức năng đó
<minatu> cái forum mình nghĩ lên để
<vubuntor604> hieuykhoa la ia ta
<afterlastangel> nút tạo thread chuyển sang bên kia
<afterlastangel> là xong
<vubuntor604> bà còn nói đi, tớ nghe
<minatu> vì nhu cầu chém gió cũng giống ăn mặc ở
<minatu> khó mà thiếu được
<afterlastangel> ừ
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: ơ giống chiều nay bàn thế
<_Tux_> :))
<afterlastangel> không cho tạo bài mới là xong
<afterlastangel> =))
<Hieuykhoa> nên để
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: bàn sang tính năng đi
<minatu> Nhưng để cái QA này nó nhận đúng 1 nhiệm vụ thôi
<afterlastangel> tay to cỡ 200 pót
<Hieuykhoa> cho tạo bài mới
<afterlastangel> mới cho tạo thread mới
<afterlastangel> còn ko qua QA
<afterlastangel> =))
<haqduong> cái chém gió thì thêm cái kiểu f17 là đc
<Hieuykhoa> nhưng từ 100 post trở nên thì mới được lập topic thôi
<vubuntor704> Bạn nói lại mục đích của ask với
<haqduong> ko thì thêm cơ chế request, xong approve là dc mà nhỉ :-??
<afterlastangel> tích hợp 2 cái hệ thống với nhau mới đau đầu =))
<minatu> Ở đây toàn tay to web rồi
<afterlastangel> haqduong: không cho post thì ko cho luôn chứ kiểu vyaja dân tình lại chửi sao không approve
<CoconutCrab> okay
<afterlastangel> giờ
<haqduong> chửi thì kệ, default là bay sang ask, có thêm cói checkbox be bé đòi request
<afterlastangel> vẫn bàn tiếp
<afterlastangel> về tính năng nha
<_Tux_> okie
<afterlastangel> còn kỹ thuật thì ai thích code thích xây bàn sau
<_Tux_> không lan man
<CoconutCrab> okay
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: định dùng cái kia hở
<afterlastangel> hồi c
 * CoconutCrab vuốt đuôi
<afterlastangel> hồi chiều
<afterlastangel> được cái note trên pastebin rồi đó hả
<_Tux_> có cái nào bằng python hay ruby hem :D
<vubuntor704> Thư ký xong buổi thảo luận Post Nội dung lên FB nhá.
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: note đó là minatu note lại
<afterlastangel> _Tux_: viết lại 1 cái cực chết dev từ cái kia may ra
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: có mà
<_Tux_> ai viết cái mới làm gì
<haqduong> _Tux_, afterlastangel: thế h là kĩ thuật hay tính năng đây ạ
<haqduong> em loạn rồi
<afterlastangel> nó dùng cakephp (sao bắt đầu 1 dự án nào mình cũng phải tiếp xúc với 1 framework mới hoàn toàn xa lạ vậy )
<CoconutCrab> code hả :3
<afterlastangel> tính năng
<afterlastangel> =))
<_Tux_> thôi tính năng đi
<_Tux_> code sau
<vubuntor604> em loadnj rồi :D
<_Tux_> hueuehueue
<minatu> Nhiều coder quá
<afterlastangel> à
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: haqduong tiếp nào
<afterlastangel> giờ brainstorm thế này
<afterlastangel> chỗ này bàn ko hợp ta
<afterlastangel> cỡ còn google wave thì dễ
<afterlastangel> :(
<CoconutCrab> wave chết lăn quay rồi
<afterlastangel> không note lại những gì đã nói dẽ
<CoconutCrab> SIP conference ấy
<haqduong> em nhớ có món nào cho nhiều người sửa 1 note đc mà
<_Tux_> Google Docs
<afterlastangel> rồi
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: thôi bàn tiếp đi
<afterlastangel> rồi
<afterlastangel> chiều giờ đã có tính năng nào chính rồi nè
<afterlastangel> :D
<minatu> _Tux_ Æ¡i,
<afterlastangel> Stackoverflow + gì
<minatu> _Chưa ghi đươcj thêm gì đâu
<afterlastangel> làm y chang stackoverflow là không bàn đến rồi
<CoconutCrab> okay
<minatu> T out đây
<CoconutCrab> cứ bàn đi nha, mình tính sau
<CoconutCrab> đoạn cuối C-c C-v các cái ý chính lại là được
<minatu> có gì post lại lên fb nha,
<_Tux_> minatu: okie
<afterlastangel> af
<afterlastangel> hay giờ
<afterlastangel> nè
<_Tux_> ?
<afterlastangel> họp nói ý chính nhau rồi
<afterlastangel> sua đó
<afterlastangel> mỗi người họp
<afterlastangel> tự ghi những cái tính năng mình thấy thích thú
<afterlastangel> vào file
<afterlastangel> rồi share group lại
<afterlastangel> post lên đâu đó
<CoconutCrab> okay
<haqduong> em vote gist
<afterlastangel> kiểu như làm 1 fie google docs đi
<afterlastangel> đem lên google
<afterlastangel> =))
 * CoconutCrab post vào não
<CoconutCrab> text file ấy, docs gì
<afterlastangel> rồi vào đó mọi người ghi hết tính năng mình muốn rra
<afterlastangel> https://gist.github.com/
<afterlastangel> ?
<iSupyBot> Title: Gist (at gist.github.com)
<afterlastangel> vậy xài cái này à
<haqduong> note cá nhân em thích cái đó, nhẹ nhàng :P
<afterlastangel> nhưng mà
<afterlastangel> mọi người không sửa song song được
<afterlastangel> vì giờ có nói
<haqduong> à, song song thì em nhớ có gg docs thôi
<afterlastangel> mọi người cũng không hiểu ý nhau hết
<afterlastangel> nên làm cái đó
<vubuntor704> Cứ cho 1 bạn viết đi. Có gì thảo luận dần trên facebook
<afterlastangel> lấy yêu cầu của mọi ngừoi
<afterlastangel> rồi tổng hợp lại
<haqduong> vâng, thế em tìm lại, em nhớ là có mà
<vubuntor704> Thảo luận 1h rồi mà chưa chốt lại đc gì có mà chít. hì
<CoconutCrab> okay
<afterlastangel> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TUP8tK2kP8wpzyuQ5evS_YQSgRLWOof2cTJn9lkAQio/edit
<afterlastangel> đó
<CoconutCrab> cứ nói đi
<iSupyBot> Title: Hệ thống đặt câu hỏi - trả lời - ubuntu-vn - Google Docs (at docs.google.com)
<CoconutCrab> nói hết ra
<CoconutCrab> sá»­a sau
<afterlastangel> mọi người
<afterlastangel> ghi vào đấy đi
<_Tux_> chốt lại cái note kia rồi con gì
<CoconutCrab> ra cái cốt đã
<_Tux_> đơn giản nhất là có vote up/vote down câu hỏi/câu trả lời
<vubuntor704> Chuẩn rồi. Google dóc
<_Tux_> hệ thống tag
<afterlastangel> ừ
<afterlastangel> chép từ note kia qua
<afterlastangel> nhưng mọi người thêm ý sửa thêm được
<afterlastangel> deadline sẽ là 1 ngày cho các requirement ấy
<afterlastangel> vì họp rồi nội dung họp ở đó
<afterlastangel> ai muốn thêm gì vô cũng được
<afterlastangel> mình chép cái note qua cho
<haqduong> em copy qua rồi
<vubuntor704> Không edit được rồi
<haqduong> h em nghĩ là bàn thấy tính năng nào ok thì thống nhất xong 1 người note lại vào kia luôn
<_Tux_> loạn hết rồi
<_Tux_> =))
<afterlastangel> 12 tay to vào sửa 1 file chắc banh hết  =))
<CoconutCrab> ủa, nhớ trước có cái hệ thống mà khi post -> nó sẽ tìm những câu hỏi đã có và tương tự -> hiển thị cho người hỏi xem có sẵn chưa
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: chưa thấy note
<_Tux_> nhưng có nói rồi
<CoconutCrab> okay
<_Tux_> Ubuntu-VN Forums trước cũng có
<_Tux_> nhưng có vẻ không hiệu quả
<afterlastangel> chết rồi
<afterlastangel> :D
<haqduong> nhìn cái docs hay quá :P
<afterlastangel> liệt kê tính năng kiểu này không có khung mọi người khó làm
<afterlastangel> chắc mình phải làm cái khung có sẵn
<afterlastangel> dạng BA
<_Tux_> chat luôn bên kia cũng được
<afterlastangel> wfddăng nhập nào mọi  người =))
<haqduong> có vẻ collaborative ko phải ý tg hay =))
<CoconutCrab> yup
<CoconutCrab> 1 thư ký rồi ghi lại
<CoconutCrab> brainstorm chi
<haqduong> đúng nghĩa storm rồi
<haqduong> :D
<_Tux_> haqduong: :))
<afterlastangel> stomr
<afterlastangel> thời gian đầu thôi
<afterlastangel> rồi có 1 người
<afterlastangel> chắc lọc lại
<afterlastangel> khoảng 10 phút bay nhảy đi
<afterlastangel> rồi 1 người lọc lại hết :D
<haqduong> có gì /me gọi team phân tích yêu cầu phần mềm vào, nó làm cho cái báo cáo 100 trang
<afterlastangel> ừ
<afterlastangel> đúng rồi
<afterlastangel> ý mình là vậy =))
<afterlastangel> đang ở cương vị user thôi
<afterlastangel> làm ra 1 phát
<afterlastangel> có quy trình đàng hoàn chứ
<_Tux_> haqduong: =]]
<_Tux_> team ở đâu vậy :D
<haqduong> trường em cả đống :))
<haqduong> em ko học (may thế)
 * Hieuykhoa đến phần kĩ thuật là ngáp ruồi
<_Tux_> thi nhau left roài
 * haqduong đang ngáp
 * Hieuykhoa xin phép rời cuộc họp sớm  hơn
 * _Tux_ cũng ngáp
<Hieuykhoa> à
<Hieuykhoa> _Tux_: đã bảo trúc share cái acc để sửa code chưa
<_Tux_> Hieuykhoa: chÆ°a :D
<_Tux_> làm cái QA này rồi
<Hieuykhoa> bảo luôn và ngya
<afterlastangel> uhm
<afterlastangel> mọi người cứ viết ý chính đi
<_Tux_> thì cái 4rum kệ đi
<afterlastangel> mình làm BA gom lại cho
<afterlastangel> Hieuykhoa: share acc nào anh
<afterlastangel> ?
<Hieuykhoa> acc sưa code forum chứ cái nào
<Hieuykhoa> tux có sửa code được đâu
<Hieuykhoa> khều khều afterlastangel
<afterlastangel> ặc ặc
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> à
<afterlastangel> hôm trước nhắn lão khanh add cái key
<afterlastangel> lão ấy còn chưa add nữa =))
<_Tux_> cái banner Ubuntu 12.10
<_Tux_> chả biết đã thay chưa
<afterlastangel> =))
<afterlastangel> chừng nào ra
<afterlastangel> nó tự thay mà :D
<Hieuykhoa> đá đít cha sở khanh
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: làm ổn ổn tí
<_Tux_> rồi post lên FB
<_Tux_> để mấy ngày trên 4rum và FB
<_Tux_> lấy ý kiến
<afterlastangel> uhm
<afterlastangel> cứ để đống đó đi
<afterlastangel> à để mình chỉnh lại
<afterlastangel> phải đăng nhập google mới cho vào =))
<afterlastangel> cơ bản để đó lấy ý kiến nha
<afterlastangel> tại mình họp rồi
<afterlastangel> giờ còn dân tình vào chém nữa thôi
<afterlastangel> đi ngủ đây :D
<codai2810> hị hị
 * codai2810 đi chơi về :">
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-07
<vubuntor896> xin chào, bên tớ đang cần trợ giúp một chút về mặt thông tin, có bạn nào có thể giúp tớ được không?
<MCrab> thông tin về cái gì?
 * MCrab chưa thấy ai lên trên này mà không tìm 'thông tin' cả
<MCrab> :-\
<MCrab> từ gõ tiếng việt đến xem diu túp đến hác oai phai
<vubuntor896> bên tớ là 1 doanh nghiệp start up, muốn liên hệ để hợp tác với trang forum bên các bạn
<MCrab> hmm
<MCrab> khanhpt: poke
<MCrab> bạn chờ chút
<vubuntor896> ok bạn
<MCrab> hmm
<Stanley00> CoiNhuTaoChetRoi: poke =))
<MCrab> okay, có vẻ các admin đi chơi hết rồi
<MCrab> để liên lạc với admin bạn có thể lên trang ubuntu-vn trên FB, hoặc là forum
<MCrab> chỗ này thiên về trợ giúp hơn nên toàn lao công với bảo vệ
<MCrab> chứ các sếp ngồi máy lạnh hết
<MCrab> :-\
<vubuntor896> ok, bạn có thể cho chúng tớ địa chỉ email hoặc số dt cho bọn tớ liên lạc được không
<vubuntor896> tớ cám ơn nhiều
<MCrab> hmm, lên trên đó tốt hơn, chứ mình không muốn đưa email của người khác khi chưa được phép
<MCrab> lên đấy ới cái là ra ngay ấy mà
<vubuntor896> fb hay forum hả bạn?
<vubuntor896> tớ tưởng cái này là forum rồi
<MCrab> không, đây là hỗ trợ trực tuyến
<MCrab> ^ diễn đàn ở trên
<MCrab> facebook thì lên đó gõ ubuntu-vn ra ngay
<vubuntor896> okie, để tớ liên hệ thử, cám ơn bạn :D mới nhảy vào bị bạn doạ sợ quá
<MCrab> không có gì
 * CoiNhuTaoChetRoi thò mặt lên
<vubuntor896> bạn gì ơi, tớk hông tìm nổi contact của admin trên group fb hoặc diễn đàn
<Stanley00> vubuntor896: bạn nên post lên facebook luôn đi, nếu được thì các admin sẽ liên lạc lại thôi
 * VHNgoc trỏ CoiNhuTaoChetRoi 
<VHNgoc> CoiNhuTaoChetRoi: sống lại coi
<MCrab> khanhpt: poke
<MCrab> có khách kìa
<n2i> !hi ubot2
<ubot2> Factoid 'hi ubot2' not found
<vubuntor828> aloo
<vubuntor828> co ai khong a.
<vubuntor828> help e voi
<Stanley00> problem gì?
<vubuntor828> e cai 12.10 bang wubi thi binh thuong sao 13.04 lai khong duoc a.
<vubuntor828> no toan bat download ban amd64 @@
<Stanley00> mình không dùng wubi bao giờ nên không rành lắm? sao bạn không dùng máy ảo? hoặc cài trực tiếp?
<_Tux_> vubuntor828: Wubi đến thời 13.04 là người ta không support nữa rồi
<_Tux_> tốn công support quá
<_Tux_> mà hay lỗi vặt nữa
<_Tux_> nếu muốn dùng Ubuntu thì cài luôn đi
<vubuntor702> em cài trực tiếp bằng usb thì nó lại không nhận boot
<vubuntor702> @@
<vubuntor702> cài bằng máy ảo có cài luôn được vào ổ cứng không ạ
<_Tux_> nếu không muốn cài luôn thì dùng Windows tiếp
<_Tux_> happy ending
<_Tux_> vubuntor702: tại USB bằng cách nào mà hem boot được
<vubuntor702> em muốn cài luôn mà
 * _Tux_ boot ầm ầm
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor702> e boot vào usb bằng cái Yumi và Unet đều k đc
<vubuntor702> đếu biết có phải do máy e không
<vubuntor702> mà e boot usb cài windows thì bình thường mới cayyy
<CoconutCrab> thường là thế đấy
<vubuntor702> đang ở 12.10 sướng lên 13.04 xem có gì hót không
<vubuntor702> mờ lại k đc
<vubuntor702> :((
<vubuntor702> upgare toàn báo nhiều file không thể upgrade
<vubuntor702> ##
<vubuntor702> bác nào cao nhân chỉ em phát :-ss
 * _Tux_ chả biết gì
 * _Tux_ bay đi
<vubuntor702> X_x
<Stanley00> vubuntor702: chắc là bạn chẳng có duyên...
<vubuntor702> :v
<vubuntor702> LOL
 * Stanley00 thấy nhiều trường hợp không có duyên lắm
<Stanley00> nhất là mấy người cứ hay than vãn là ứ tài nào cài nỗi Ubuntu >:))
<_Tux_> vubuntor702: vote xài Windows
 * _Tux_ đang xài Windows 8.1 nè
<Stanley00> vubuntor702: thế lúc ghi Usb, bạn có theo đúng quy trinh không? download, checksum, burn, boot, checksum, install
<vubuntor702> có có
<vubuntor702> đúng luôn bác ơi
<vubuntor702> em làm theo mọi bước trên diễn đàn
<vubuntor702> :D
<vubuntor702> chả là e cài lại nhiều lần lắm rồi
<vubuntor702> lần này không hiểu sao lại không được
<vubuntor702> =))
<Stanley00> diễn đàn hình như không có khoản checksum thì phải? @@
<vubuntor702> @Tux: e chán windows lắm rồi
<vubuntor702> @Stanley : tải file iso hay tải mấy file lớn đều checksum cho chắc mà :D
<VHNgoc> vubuntor702: dại, windows ngon
<vubuntor702> ubuntu hỗ trợ java tốt hơn
<vubuntor702> :3
<vubuntor702> mà e đang làm đồ án tốt nghiệp bằng java
<vubuntor702> O.o
<Stanley00> thế còn khoảng checksum sau khi burn ra usb?
<CoconutCrab> con nào java chả như nhau
<VHNgoc> có nữa hả :3
<Stanley00> java như nhau mà @@
<CoconutCrab> thế túm lại là boot  lên nó hiện cái gì?
<vubuntor702> nó không hiện usb để boot
<vubuntor702> =))
<electr0n_> usb có hỏng không đấy?
<vubuntor702> không
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<vubuntor702> e vẫn sài bình thường bác ơi
<electr0n_> mình có 2 cái usb, cái boot được cái không
<vubuntor702> thế mới lạ
<CoconutCrab> không hiện usb ra để boot hả
<vubuntor702> vầng
<CoconutCrab> okay, nêu lại hộ mình đầy đủ quy trình?
<_Tux_> Chém vl
<vubuntor702> thì tải file iso về từ trang chủ
<_Tux_> java thì thằng nào chả thế :v
<vubuntor702> checksum
<CoconutCrab> bản 12.04 hay 13.04?
<vubuntor702> dùng yumi
<vubuntor702> bản 13.04
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor702> add iso vô rồi next thôi
<vubuntor702> windows phải cài jdk
<CoconutCrab> cái kia cũng cài jdk cả
<vubuntor702> mà jdk 7 thì hay xung với sqljdbc4
<electr0n_> chắc usb mình nó hỏng mbr nên trước boot được giờ không được :D
<CoconutCrab> dùng unetboot hử?
<CoconutCrab> dùng unetbootin thì đàu tiên format nó sang fat32 đã
<vubuntor702> cả unetboot cả yumi thử rồi bác
<_Tux_> Mịa
<CoconutCrab> fat32 chứ không phải exfat nhé
<_Tux_> dùng java với SQL server
<_Tux_> còn ý kiến gì nữa
<vubuntor702> fat 32 mà
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<vubuntor702> tại cái đề nó yêu cầu dùng sql
<vubuntor702> :(
<vubuntor702> k thì dùng bố mysql cho nhanh
<_Tux_> Thế thì WIndows thẳng tiến thôi :3
<vubuntor702> =))
<vubuntor702> thế thì nói làm gì
<CoconutCrab> theo mình
<CoconutCrab> đồ án tốt nghiệp là thứ không nên thí nghiệm
<_Tux_> vubuntor702: chả xoắn mịa gì hết á
<CoconutCrab> cái gì đã hoạt động rồi thì cứ dùng
<CoconutCrab> chớ xoắn không phải lúc
<_Tux_> kể cả thực tế
 * Dynamo tự hỏi không biết bao giờ mới được làm đồ án
<_Tux_> xoắn làm cái giề
 * CoconutCrab xoắn Dynamo 
<_Tux_> cứ bắt mèo ăn sh!t
 * Dynamo vặn vẹo
<vubuntor702> =))
<CoconutCrab> nếu không thật sự không cần thiết
<CoconutCrab> và windows làm được
<CoconutCrab> nên dùng windows
<CoconutCrab> không qua ubuntu lại vướng cái này, cái khác thì lằng nhằng ra
<vubuntor702> làm thì làm được nhưng hay bị mất kết nối giữa jdbc và sql =))
<CoconutCrab> cái đấy không lường trước được
<vubuntor702> tại ubuntu em test r
<vubuntor702> nên mới muốn thôi
<vubuntor702> =))
 * _Tux_ đếu thấy bị thế
<_Tux_> dùng sqljdbc của M$
<_Tux_> chạy phà phà
<_Tux_> :v
<_Tux_> jtds cũng thế
<_Tux_> đếu hiểu vubuntor702 code lởm sao á
<vubuntor702> bác sài cái hibernate đi :)) thì rõ ngay
<vubuntor702> =))
<_Tux_> chứ của mình toàn apps chạy enterprise
 * electr0n_ nhìn _Tux_ ngưỡng mộ
<_Tux_> có sao đếu đâu
<electr0n_> gì cũng biết
<_Tux_> vubuntor702: đếu cần thách
<_Tux_> VTV đang dùng đó thôi
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> :3
<vubuntor702> vãi loằn
<vubuntor702> cái gì cũng biết
<vubuntor702> bác giúp e cái này đi =))
<_Tux_> CentOS/RHEL và Windows 7/Server 2008
<_Tux_> test cả rồi
<_Tux_> nhá
 * electr0n_ mong một ngày được như _Tux_ :D
<vubuntor702> sao e add reveng hibernate trên windows lại k được mà ubuntu lại đc =))
<_Tux_> vubuntor702: chú gà
<_Tux_> có thế thôi
<_Tux_> tdtt vkl
<_Tux_> =]]
<vubuntor702> =))
<vubuntor702> nói thế thì nói làm gì
<vubuntor702> =))
 * _Tux_ không còn cách giải thích nào rõ ràng hơn cho vubuntor702
<_Tux_> hố hố
<vubuntor702> :)))
<CoconutCrab> thôi, dùng win đi
<vubuntor702> vãi bác
<CoconutCrab> không nên thí nghiệm lúc này
<vubuntor702> thế thôi e lại về dùng 12.10 vầy
<vubuntor702> =))
<CoconutCrab> banh sạch cả máy thì mệt lắm
<vubuntor702> nên dùng 12.10 Quanter hay dùng 12.04 LTS hơn các bác
<CoconutCrab> 12.04 đi
<CoconutCrab> support lâu hơn
<_Tux_> 13.04 đi
<_Tux_> làm xong thì xóa
<_Tux_> sợ gì
<vubuntor702> =))
<vubuntor702> nhưng dùng 13.04 đíu boot được vào usb
<vubuntor702> =))
<_Tux_> Máy đểu
<_Tux_> hoặc người dởm thôi
 * _Tux_ boot ầm ầm
<_Tux_> FAt32 luôn
<_Tux_> dùng Windows tạo luôn
<_Tux_> :3
<_Tux_> boot trên tất cả các máy ở cty và khách ầm ầm
<vubuntor702> đù
<Dynamo> thôi đợi cmn 13.10 đi
<vubuntor702> bao giờ ra 13.10
<vubuntor702> =))
<vubuntor702> sang năm à
<CoconutCrab> 17-10
<electr0n_> tháng 10 năm 2013 =))
<CoconutCrab> ờ... 10 ngày nữa
 * Dynamo ngồi vuốt ve em USB được format bằng Partition Magic trên win7 boot MSDos + Linux :v
<vubuntor702> ngon :)))
<vubuntor702> thế lại chuẩn bị tải thôi
<Stanley00> ứ ngon đâu, lần nào ra cũng crash từa lưa
 * VHNgoc đang xài beta2 ngon lành cành đào
<Stanley00> mà xem tình hình này thì chắc vubuntor702 chả thích hợp với crash đâu...
<vubuntor702> =))
<Stanley00> VHNgoc: còn tùy đối tượng chứ... =)) người không có duyên nó khác
<vubuntor702> maybe :)))
<vubuntor008> em cài pidgin bằng gói tar.bz2. ./configure thì ok, nhưng khi make thì báo lỗi "make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'"
<vubuntor008> bác nào giúp em hộ cái
<VHNgoc> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<vubuntor008> mình đang cài bằng gói tar.bz2 bạn
<VHNgoc> sao lại phải cài bằng cái đó
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> vubuntor008: tập làm siêu nhân?
<Stanley00> lại thêm 1 sn muốn cài pidgin từ source nữa à? @@
<vubuntor008> 1 người thôi
<vubuntor008> :v
<VHNgoc> thích bản mới nhất? hay là build với option khác?
<Stanley00> vẫn chưa từ bỏ ý định hả bạn?
<Stanley00> thế bạn có biết cách make hoạt động không?
<Stanley00> "nothing to be done..." chưa hẳn là 1 lỗi =))
<vubuntor008> không bạn
<vubuntor008> @@
<vubuntor008> mình ko chuyên lập trình
<vubuntor008> D -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wendif-labels -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wextra -Wno-sign-compare -Wno-unused-parameter -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security -Winit-self -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wundef -Wp,-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 GtkLog.c /usr/bin/perl /usr/share/perl/5.14/ExtUtils/xsubpp  -typemap /usr/share/perl/5.14/ExtUtils/t
<vubuntor008> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205629/
<vubuntor008> bạn  ghé qua xem giúp mình cái
<vubuntor008> đại khái là make ko được
<vubuntor008> nên sudo make install cũng ko có đc
<vubuntor008> :(
<Stanley00> muốn chạy make thì ít nhất cũng phải biết sơ sơ make hoạt động thế nào, không nhất thiết phải là *chuyên abcxyz* mới cần phải xem
<Stanley00> lại còn sudo bừa bãi nữa chứ @@
<vubuntor008> thấy hướng dẫn
<vubuntor008> ./configure xong
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> vubuntor008: chắc bài tập hả
<vubuntor008> thì make
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> thế thì tự mò đi
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> =))
<VHNgoc> vubuntor008: sao phải build
<vubuntor008> máy mình chạy ok
<vubuntor008> build cho thằng bạn
<vubuntor008> nó nhờ
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> vubuntor008: đã bảo cho giống siêu nhân mà
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> =))
<VHNgoc> :v
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> VHNgoc: *
<VHNgoc> thế thành maintainer luôn rồi, sn gì nữa :-S
<Stanley00> sợ nhât là mấy sn cứ gõ gõ như đúng rồi mà chả hiểu mình đang gõ cái gì cả...
<VHNgoc> vubuntor008: copy cho nó cái file deb của pidgin
<vubuntor008> her her
<Stanley00> vubuntor008: make thế là bình thường, make thành công rồi đó sn ạ
<vubuntor008> đã bảo
<Stanley00> @@
<vubuntor008> cài nbawngf gói
<vubuntor008> cứ deb hoài
<VHNgoc> deb sao?
<vubuntor008> thế thì vào ubuntu software center cài cho nhanh
<vubuntor008> cần éo j deb
<VHNgoc> ;v
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> vubuntor008: nguy hiểm vl
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> =))
<vubuntor008> troll nhau à
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> vubuntor008: thế bạn compile để làm cái gì nào?
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> nói thử xem
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> thấy làm việc vô bổ vl
<vubuntor008> vô bổ chỗ nào
<vubuntor008> nói nghe coi?
<vubuntor008> @stanley make ok vậy sao mình make install ko được bạn
<Stanley00> không được thì phọt lỗi gì?
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> vubuntor008: thế bổ béo chỗ nào?
<Stanley00> chứ cứ *không được*, không được thì thánh cũng chịu
<Stanley00> huống chi /me người trần, lại là dạng gà mờ
<VHNgoc> vubuntor008: xài deb còn chê gì
 * VHNgoc chuyển từ gentoo về ubuntu
<VHNgoc> sướng max
 * CoiNhuTaoChetRoi too
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> sướng vl
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> cứ nghĩ cảnh nó update LO hay qt
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> muốn khóc vl
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> =))
<Stanley00> cứ binary mà quất cho sướng, compile nhìn xót máy tính kinh khủng =))
<vubuntor008> chạy make install thì thấy có báo lỗi permission denied
<vubuntor008> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205650/
<vubuntor008> nên chạy sudo make install
<Stanley00> permission denied @@
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> =))
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> vubuntor008: thế compile xong
<VHNgoc> vubuntor008: túm lại là muốn 'cài được' hay là muốn 'biết make ra sao'?
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> nó chạy sướng hơn à
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> hay chỉ thủ dâm tinh thần thôi
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> =))
<vubuntor008> muốn cài được
<vubuntor008> đợi tí mình coppy lại cái code nó chạy khi có sudo
<VHNgoc> mở ubuntu software center ra cài? :"3
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> vubuntor008: ^
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> có thấy hem
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> :3
<vubuntor008> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205698/
<vubuntor008> đây là sau khi dùng sudo make install
<vubuntor008> @stanley xem giúp với
<Stanley00> thưa sn, thế là bình thường luôn ạ @@
<vubuntor008> ủa?
<Stanley00> hình như cứ thấy output dài dài là lại cho là có lỗi hay sao ấy nhỉ?
<Stanley00> thiệt là đúng kiểu sn mà @@
<vubuntor008> thế chẳng thấy nó ở đâu cẩ
<VHNgoc> lỗi đó, đừng tin Stanley00  :"3
<vubuntor008> ko phải trời
<vubuntor008> cái xong rồi
<VHNgoc> hí hí
<vubuntor008> nhưng ko thấy pidgin nó nằm ở đâu
<vubuntor008> :p
<Stanley00> đừng có bảo là nó phải có icon trên unity nhá? @@
<vubuntor008> :D
<vubuntor008> lâu rồi mới qua lại ubutnu
<vubuntor008> nên suy nghĩ vậy đó
<vubuntor008> :D
<Stanley00> @@
<vubuntor008> search trên dashboard ko thấy
<Stanley00> vao terminal mà gõ pidgin, enter đi
<vubuntor008> :D
<vubuntor008> ha ha
<vubuntor008> =))))))
<vubuntor008> đang cài dùm cho thằng bạn qua teamview
<vubuntor008> h thấy mới biét
<vubuntor008> :D
<Stanley00> cài từ software center nó không chỉ có biên dịch không đâu, nó còn đóng gói, tạo cấu hình từa lưa luôn, đỡ cho người dùng biết bao nhiêu
<vubuntor008> sida quá
<vubuntor008> bài tập của nó
<vubuntor008> @@
<Stanley00> thích chịu khổ, cài từ source mà cứ muốn như cài từ SC @@
<vubuntor008> nó cài lõi hoài
<vubuntor008> nen mới nhờ
<vubuntor008> lúc đầu cài
<VHNgoc> học trường gì mà xịn vậy
<vubuntor008> là bị lỗi ở chỗ configure kia
<VHNgoc> build pidgin lun
<vubuntor008> mà đại khái
<vubuntor008> là thiếu packs
<vubuntor008> nó học CNTT bên sư phạm ấy
<vubuntor008> :(
<vubuntor008> mình học embedded system
<vubuntor008> :p
<vubuntor008> ubuntu vọc chơi thôi
<vubuntor008> bạn thận
<vubuntor008> thân
<vubuntor008> ko giúp ko đc ấy mà
<vubuntor008> :D
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> vl
<VHNgoc> xịn ghê ;"3
 * CoiNhuTaoChetRoi học trường đểu
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> lại còn bị đuổi
 * CoiNhuTaoChetRoi buồn đời vl
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> =]]
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> vubuntor008: bảo nó bỏ nghề đi
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> học CNTT làm gì
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> lại còn sư phạm
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> chỉ tổ thui chột đống học sinh SV thôi
 * Stanley00 lại thấy tương lai con em mù mịt rồi =))
 * VHNgoc còn ếu được học CNTT :v
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> mà đếu hiểu
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> giao cái bài tập thế
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> để làm cái cm gì
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> giờ giao "nêu nguyên tắc của việc biên dịch phần mềm trên Ubuntu"
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> có phải là các cháu khóc thét không
<vubuntor008> ha ha
<Stanley00> phải thế mới có *thầy giáo tương lai* như thế này chứ =))
<vubuntor008> cái đó gọi là môn thôi
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> vubuntor008: <- khóc hết nước mặt
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> =))
<vubuntor008> nó ko chuyên
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> mắt*
<vubuntor008> mà đại khia
<vubuntor008> sư phạm ra
<vubuntor008> đi biên dịch cũng đầy ra
<vubuntor008> chứ có thằng  éo nào đi dạy đâu
<vubuntor008> nó lập trình trên viual j j đó
<vubuntor008> :p
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> vậy là toàn mất dạy
<VHNgoc> :p
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> lol
<vubuntor008> mình ko phải dân lập trình nên ko rõ
 * CoiNhuTaoChetRoi dân bơm xe ver2.0
<vubuntor008> ờ
<vubuntor008> sao cũng đc
 * VHNgoc bơm xe 0.1alpha
<VHNgoc> thế embedded system là dạy những gì?
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> VHNgoc: chắc vi điều khiển
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> gọi thế cho nó hoành ấy mà
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> =))
<vubuntor008> hoàng tráng j
<vubuntor008> hế thống nhúng
<vubuntor008> ko phải là vi điều khiển
<vubuntor008> vđk là 1 phần của hệ thống nhúng
<vubuntor008> zzz
 * CoiNhuTaoChetRoi nghe siêu nhân embedded system kể chuyện
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> ;)
<vubuntor008> thôi
 * VHNgoc giỏng tai nghe
<vubuntor008> xin kiu
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> vubuntor008: thế hệ thống nhúng nó gồm những gì
<vubuntor008> ko dám
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> mà nghe sợ thế
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> =))
<vubuntor008> her her
 * CoiNhuTaoChetRoi coi log openvpn
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> VHNgoc: thấy chưa
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> bị chê bơm xe kìa
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> sn vubuntor008 không thèm nói luôn
 * CoiNhuTaoChetRoi vác cái bơm xe chip arm 64bit ra đập
 * CoiNhuTaoChetRoi bỏ nghề
<vubuntor008> toàn mấy cao thủ
<vubuntor008> em ko dám
<vubuntor008> :D
<vubuntor008> nãy lỡ lời
<vubuntor008> :)
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> vl
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> config sai có 2 cái chữ số
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> mà ếu VPN được
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> :sosad:
 * VHNgoc thất học, bò lên gonewild
 * Stanley00 siêu gà... chỉ biết cài jav trên linux thôi =))
 * VHNgoc trỏ Stanley00 cái ở trên
<vubuntor008> =))
<vubuntor008> jav = japan antiviruts
<vubuntor008> ghê thiệt
<vubuntor008> :))
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> Stanley00: gà vl
 * CoiNhuTaoChetRoi nhấp đúp là được
 * CoiNhuTaoChetRoi chả cài cắm giề
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> =))
 * VHNgoc tuyên truyền 18+ content
<Stanley00> nhấp 1 cái nó mới play chứ, nhấp đúp là nó pause rồi, sn cứ gạt em =))
 * CoiNhuTaoChetRoi space nó mới pause
 * VHNgoc trỏ CoiNhuTaoChetRoi sang gonewildtube
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> VHNgoc: ngày nào chả dạo gonewild ở reddit
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> :3
<VHNgoc> :"3
<VHNgoc> vubuntor008: thấy tác hại của ubuntu chưa
<vubuntor008> thấy rồi
<vubuntor008> tại nó
<vubuntor008> mà mệt vãi ra
<vubuntor008> bình thường
<vubuntor008> cứ lên center mà quất về
<vubuntor008> ko có thì deb
<vubuntor008> ko thì apt
<vubuntor008> :v
<vubuntor008> ai chơi source
<vubuntor008> :D
 * VHNgoc đang nói việc hại thận mà 3:
<vubuntor008> @@
<VHNgoc> thôi ngủ
<Stanley00> @@
<VHNgoc> @@
<vubuntor008> ngủ
<vubuntor008> @@
<vubuntor008> đi ngủ luôn
<vubuntor008> mai đi học
<vubuntor008> :(
<vubuntor008> bb mọi người
<vubuntor008> @@
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> vubuntor008: học hành giề
<vubuntor008> :(
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> bỏ học đi buôn đi
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> học kĩ thuật
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> bao giờ cho có tiền
<vubuntor008> 9 xác
<vubuntor008> :(
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> bao giờ cho có chân dài nó
<vubuntor008> kiếm cái bằng ra trường
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> ờ thôi
<vubuntor008> mệt quá
<vubuntor008> @@
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> bậy chết
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> :3
<vubuntor008> ngu quá
<vubuntor008> học ko đc
<vubuntor008> :(
<vubuntor008> nản chết đc
<vubuntor008> :D
<vubuntor008> anh n0bawk thấy onl 24/24 hì
<Stanley00> :3
<vubuntor008> mà pm éo bao h đc
<vubuntor008> thả thả mấy câu rồi bỏ chạy
<vubuntor008> câu hay nhất của ổng là thôi cài lại ubuntu đi em
<vubuntor008> :v
<vubuntor008> hồi trước cài quartus nhờ ổng cài dùm bằng teamview
<Stanley00> vubuntor008: đã bào là trong này không có ai rảnh rồi mà
<vubuntor008> :v
<Stanley00> nhất là mấy cái vụ dở hơi như cài pidgin đấy =))
<vubuntor008> :D
<vubuntor008> biết là dở hôi
<vubuntor008> nhưng hứa giúp nó
<vubuntor008> :p
<vubuntor008> phải làm thôi
<vubuntor008> :(
<vubuntor008> @stanley
<vubuntor008> forum còn làm áo ko vậy
<vubuntor008> 13.10 có chưa?
<vubuntor008> :D
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> vubuntor008: sạc cho nó một trận
 * Stanley00 dân thường mờ
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> bảo mày học thế
<Stanley00> hỏi CoiNhuTaoChetRoi ấy
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> thì nghỉ cmn đi
<vubuntor008> :(
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> vubuntor008: dạo này BQT vợ con công việc
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> nên ít để ý được
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> chuyển sang Q&A mãi chưa xong nè
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> =))
<vubuntor008> em kết cái áo ubutu lắm
<vubuntor008> :D
<vubuntor008> èo
<vubuntor008> lúc trước
 * CoiNhuTaoChetRoi nhớ cái lần vubuntor008 vào nhờ cài quartus
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> =))
<vubuntor008> èo
<vubuntor008> lúc đó ngu quá
<vubuntor008> download bên ntfs
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> ngu gì
<vubuntor008> giải nén rồi coppy qua tmp
<vubuntor008> :))
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> biết học hỏi là được
<vubuntor008> nên ko có configure đc
<vubuntor008> :))
 * CoiNhuTaoChetRoi ngày xưa cũng bị
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> cơ mà hồi đấy sau toàn mount 777
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> nên exec được :3
<vubuntor008> ủa
<vubuntor008> mount rồi
<vubuntor008> sao bị
<vubuntor008> @@
<Stanley00> nói chung là nắm căn bản rồi thì ứ phải sợ gì :(
<vubuntor008> lúc trước em xin 10 cái đĩa ubuntu 8.10 + edubuntu
<vubuntor008> gần 1 tháng sau nó ship về cho em
<vubuntor008> bữa sau vào xin 9.04
<vubuntor008> nó ko cho nữa
<vubuntor008> :))
<vubuntor008> kêu xin nhiều quá
<vubuntor008> =))
<vubuntor008> buộc em phải lập cái acc khác
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-08
<vubuntor063> alo
<vubuntor063> có bạn nào
<vubuntor063> có thể support mình kiến thức linux với
<vubuntor063> Bộ Giáo Dục và Đào Tạo Trường Đại Học Kinh Doanh và Công Nghệ Hà Nội ------o0o------ Khoa Công Nghệ Thông Tin	   Hà Nội ngày 4 tháng 10 năm 2013   Bài kiểm tra UNIX số 2 Họ tên: Nguyễn Văn Thành  Lớp: IT08  Mã sinh viên: 8TD01058N     C©u sè 1:  Muèn t¹o mét file th­êng ASCII -------------------------- C¸c lùa chän ----------------------------- A)  $type B)  $file C
<FieldCrab> kid__: dạo này ở nhà làm gì?
<FieldCrab> hmm
<FieldCrab> wrong channel
<FieldCrab> over there then
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-09
<vubuntor674> Chào mọi người
<vubuntor674> e muốn xin Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu
<vubuntor674> ai cho thể share cho e được ko ah?
<vubuntor674> E vào theo link của a MrTux mà die rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor674: link đó thường là cũ rồi bạn à, với lại thông tin trong đó cũng không hẳn cần thiết. bạn cần thông tin gì thế?
<vubuntor674> e mới gia nhập ubuntu
<vubuntor674> đang tìm hiểu thêm về hdh này :D
<vubuntor674> a có tài liệu nào cho người mới dùng ubuntu ko ah?
<Stanley00> vubuntor674: bạn đọc phần help của Ubuntu đi, hướng dẫn đủ căn bản luôn
<Stanley00> mở dash lên, gõ help sẽ thấy
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-10
<vubuntor750> CoconutCrab: chet oi
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-11
<vubuntor058> em chao may bac
<vubuntor058> mấy bác làm ơn chỉ em sủa máy với
<CoconutCrab> ?
<CoconutCrab> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor058> h vào U thì bì vô đâu để sủa cho nó có mạng đc ah
<CoconutCrab> sửa trong cái network manager ở trên thôi?
<vubuntor058> trong ấy á
<CoconutCrab> nhưng không có mạng là không có mạng kiểu chi
<vubuntor058> làm mãi òi
<vubuntor058> k có
<CoconutCrab> nếu có vấn đề thì bạn copy thông số từ bên win qua
<vubuntor058> có mạng nhưng U nó k vô đc trang nào chứ
<CoconutCrab> bạn qua win, bấm start -> run -> ipconfig
<CoconutCrab> nhầm
<CoconutCrab> start -> run -> cmd -> gõ ipconfig vào
<CoconutCrab> rồi ghi nhớ thông số trong đó lại
<CoconutCrab> sau đó qua ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> vào terminal, gõ ifconfig xem có khớp không
<CoconutCrab> nếu không khớp thì vào network manager, chỉnh lại cái wired network, trong tab ipv4 ở sau cùng
<CoconutCrab> cho khớp với bên windows
<CoconutCrab> mấy cái như ip, gateway v.v...
<CoconutCrab> thông số thì ghi ra giấy ấy
<CoconutCrab> hmm, Ubuntu phiên bản 13.10 sắp ra ngày 17 này
<CoconutCrab> để xem có tính năng gì mới
<CoconutCrab> có khi xóa luôn windows đi đỡ phải lo diệt vi dút
<vubuntor058> òi h em quay lại U tk bac
<CoconutCrab> October 17, 2013 - Final release of Ubuntu 13.10
<vubuntor416> CoconutCrab: gõ lệnh ipconfig nó chả ra cái gì hết, mà sửa IP, các thứ cho giống W cũng chả vào đc
<CoconutCrab> trong windows nó ra mà
<CoconutCrab> thế thông số nó ra sao?
<vubuntor416> trong win nó ra
<vubuntor416> cơ mà trong U gõ lệnh kia k lên
<vubuntor416> k có gì
<CoconutCrab> tất nhiên
<CoconutCrab> lệnh kia chỉ dùng trong windows
<CoconutCrab> còn trong ubuntu thì phải gõ ifconfig
<vubuntor416> chứ gì nữa
<CoconutCrab> thế thiết lập mạng của windows như thế nào?
<vubuntor416> nhưng mờ vào sửa trong giống W nó cũng k vào đc mạng
<CoconutCrab> thế windows thiết lập như thế nào?
<CoconutCrab> ip/gateway/dns?
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor416> ip address192.168.1.125/subnet mask255.255.255.0/default gateway192.168.1.1
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> thế bạn vào ubuntu
<vubuntor416> trong U no k giong the
<CoconutCrab> bạn bật terminal lên
<CoconutCrab> gõ lần lượt như sau
<CoconutCrab> ghi ra giấy là tốt nhất
<CoconutCrab> sudo -i
<CoconutCrab> (để lấy root đã)
<CoconutCrab> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.125
<CoconutCrab> ifconfig eth0 up
<CoconutCrab> route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<CoconutCrab> echo 'nameserver 8.8.4.4' > /etc/resolv.conf
<CoconutCrab> sau đó xem thử xem vào mạng được chưa
<CoconutCrab> nếu được rồi thì set trong cái network manager như trên
<CoconutCrab> nếu chưa được thì quay lại terminal
<CoconutCrab> gõ lần lượt những cái sau
<CoconutCrab> ping 192.168.1.1
<CoconutCrab> ping 8.8.4.4
<CoconutCrab> ping www.ru
<CoconutCrab> sẽ có ít nhât 1 cái được, và nếu lệnh nào bị timeout thì ghi lại
<CoconutCrab> rồi quay lại đây xem
<CoconutCrab> okay?
<vubuntor416> luc nay em doi nhu the oi, trong network manager no bao cac thong so trung nhu W oi, nhung mo vao mang van k dc :|
<CoconutCrab> thế dns server đổi là gì?
<CoconutCrab> phải để là 8.8.4.4 đấy
<vubuntor416> cai do no dien san the oi, co phai doi dau
<vubuntor416> co moi 3 cai kia khac thui
<CoconutCrab> thế thì thử lại như trên xem
<vubuntor416> uhm
<CoconutCrab> rồi xem ping có chuẩn không
<CoconutCrab> xem 3 cái ping xem nó đơ ở đoạn nào
<vubuntor198> CoconutCrab: duoc oi
<vubuntor198> nhung mo may cai lenh kia k chay duoc dau
<vubuntor198> ma chinh trong system setting net work a
<vubuntor198> U do hoi, lam oi k dc, lam lai toi lan 3 nhu the moi dc
 * CoconutCrab cạp thức ăn kỳ quái
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> trứng bắc thảo
<CoconutCrab> ngon ghê
<vubuntor198> oai
<CoconutCrab> vào được rồi ha? :] tốt, ca tiếp theo
<vubuntor198> may hinh nhu bi xoa het cac thu
<vubuntor198> h mat lun ca go TV
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> cái lệnh để theck integrity của các gói cài đặt là gì ấy nhỉ
<vubuntor198> ma sao no do hoi
<CoconutCrab> không thì reset lại home thôi
<vubuntor198> lam 1 lan k dc
<CoconutCrab> xóa hết đồ trong home
<vubuntor198> lam toi 3-4 lan nhu the moi dc
<vubuntor198> h lam sao de log in phai go pass
<vubuntor198> chu k no tu dong log in ma k can pass, ai vao cung dc thi.. :(
<CoconutCrab> vào system settings -> user accounts -> tìm account của mình, bỏ cái automatic login đi?
<vubuntor198> k cos automatic mo
<vubuntor198> bo oi
<vubuntor198> tk bac
<vubuntor198> em out
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> :|
<vubuntor771> CoconutCrab: bac oi
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor771> CoconutCrab: kieu u gi a, log out ra vao lai thi nhung gi chinh sua lai truoc do no lai ve mo
<vubuntor771> automatic off oi ma no van tu dong vap
 * vubuntor771 pl no pm me, no tab me :(
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> nếu loạn xà mù hết lên như thế
<CoconutCrab> thì thử reset lại home xem
<CoconutCrab> nếu bạn không chứa file gì quan trọng
<CoconutCrab> hay có cái gì cần giữ
<vubuntor771> chet oi lam xong no ve mo het
<vubuntor771> reset nhu nao
<CoconutCrab> xóa hết trong home đi
<CoconutCrab> rm -r ~/.*
<CoconutCrab> rồi log ra vào lại
<vubuntor771> go lenh kia ha
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<vubuntor771> eo terminal h bi sao a
<vubuntor771> k nhan lenh gi dau bac a :|
<CoconutCrab> ?
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu đơ nặng rồi
<CoconutCrab> cài lại thui
<CoconutCrab> cài lại có khi nhanh hơn
<CoconutCrab> :[
<vubuntor771> rm: cannot remove directory: `/tmp/guest-dlpqm6/.' rm: cannot remove directory: `/tmp/guest-dlpqm6/..' guest-dlpqm6@thanh-desktop:~$ rm -r ~/.*
<yiyeon> tư tưởng cài lại --> Windows v~
<vubuntor771> go lenh xong no ra nhu the het
<vubuntor771> h cha thay cai gi co tac dung a
<vubuntor771> vua chinh bo go TV xong
<vubuntor771> vao lai no lai nhu k
<CoconutCrab> kệ nó thôi
<CoconutCrab> out ra vào lại đi
<vubuntor771> uh ha
<CoconutCrab> cái gì như cũ?
<vubuntor565> dat lai cac thu aay
<CoconutCrab> là những cái chi....
<CoconutCrab> gõ tiếng việt, mạng hay gì?
<vubuntor565> tick vao ibus de go TV, log out ra vao lai de go no lai ra none
<CoconutCrab> ngoài cái đó còn vấn đề chi không?
<vubuntor565> vao preference de chinh lai mot so thu trong FF a, chinh xong vao lai no lai mat, k co tac dung
<vubuntor565> U bi ham oi
<CoconutCrab> có vẻ như là hỏng đĩa cứng hay sao đó
<vubuntor565> chinh k luu luoc su web oi, vao lai no lai thanh luu
<vubuntor565> ah
<CoconutCrab> rm -r ~/.mozilla
<vubuntor565> ma truoc day nhet CD vao no chay
<vubuntor565> h vao k chay dc
<CoconutCrab> có thể ổ CD hỏng
<CoconutCrab> nhưng không chạy là như thế nào?
<vubuntor565> mozilla em vua del oi
<vubuntor565> CoconutCrab: tuc la truoc em nhet CD ubuntu vo no tu dong chay de cai a, h nhet vao no k chay
<vubuntor565> muon cai lai chac cung k dc a
<CoconutCrab> thế thì phải vào bios chỉnh lại thứ tự boot
<CoconutCrab> để ép nó khởi động từ CD
<vubuntor565> ai
<vubuntor565> het pin bios
<vubuntor565> :(
<CoconutCrab> ừ ha
<CoconutCrab> thế thì chết lăn quay là phải òi
<CoconutCrab> :]
<vubuntor565> :D
<CoconutCrab> ra hàng máy tính mua
<CoconutCrab> 20k 1 viên
<vubuntor565> nhung k bit mua loai nao vua may minh :D
<CoconutCrab> ra bảo họ là mua pin bios
<CoconutCrab> đưa ngay ấy mà
<vubuntor565> CoconutCrab: ma Terminal no co nhan lenh gi nua dau
<CoconutCrab> gõ whoami
<vubuntor565> CoconutCrab: vua nay em del mozilla bang tay
<CoconutCrab> hmmm
<CoconutCrab> từ từ đã
<CoconutCrab> đang login vào tài khoản nào vậy?
<CoconutCrab> trông giống tài khoản guest mà
<CoconutCrab> logout ra
<CoconutCrab> chỉnh sang account chính
<CoconutCrab> rồi log vào
<vubuntor565> acc chinh mo
<CoconutCrab> ghi là guest kia kìa
<CoconutCrab> vào terminal
<CoconutCrab> gõ
<CoconutCrab> echo ~
<vubuntor565> no loan cao cao the chu
<CoconutCrab> xem nó ra cái gì
<vubuntor565> -VqAcNe@thanh-desktop:~$ echo ~ /tmp/guest-VqAcNe guest-VqAcNe@thanh-desktop:~$
<vubuntor565> cha ra quai gi ca
<vubuntor565> h loan het oi
<CoconutCrab> ra guest- kia kìa
<CoconutCrab> thế thì đúng rồi còn gì nưuax
<CoconutCrab> giờ đang login vào tài khoản guest
<CoconutCrab> có phải tài khoản chính đâu
<vubuntor565> co acc nao nua dau
<vubuntor565> cai kia la bong mo
<CoconutCrab>  echo ~ /tmp/guest-VqAcNe
<vubuntor565> no loan ra the chu
<CoconutCrab> ^ nó ra guest mà lại
<CoconutCrab> bong nào trời
<CoconutCrab> nếu đúng nó phải ở trong /home
<CoconutCrab> đây là trong /tmp
<CoconutCrab> bảo sao mỗi lần out ra là mất hết
<vubuntor565> cai acc guest tren may em la bong
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<CoconutCrab> acc gì thì không biết, nhưng giờ nó không có home
<CoconutCrab> nên out ra vào lại là nó mất hết là đúng rồi
<vubuntor565> no tu del di dau mat chu
<CoconutCrab> vào terminal gõ ls /home
<vubuntor565> chang thay gi
<vubuntor565> vao lai vay
 * CoconutCrab lăn lăn
<vubuntor293> òi
<CoconutCrab> là có tài khoản khác?
<CoconutCrab> vào System Settings => user accounts -> del cái kia thôi
<vubuntor293> kieu gi del oi van con chu
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<vubuntor293> no cu loan loan lam sao a
<CoconutCrab> http://www.howtogeek.com/117994/how-to-disable-ubuntus-guest-session-account/
<CoconutCrab> làm theo cái này
<vubuntor293> truoc em lam dc mo, h vao thay la hoac nen phai hoi lai
<CoconutCrab> gksu gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<CoconutCrab> allow-guest=false
<vubuntor293> uhm xong oi
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> xong 1 ca khó
<CoconutCrab> :]
<vubuntor697> minh co the tai tai lieu ve ubuntu toan tap ( xem offline) cho nguoi moi o dau?
<kid__> .g abc
<CoiNhuTaoChetRoi> vubuntor697: Ubuntu pocket reference
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-12
<vubuntor313> hi all
<vubuntor313> Mình cài ubuntu lên thẻ nhớ 8G nhưng khi khởi động vào ubuntu
<vubuntor313> gõ lệnh
<vubuntor313> df -h
<vubuntor313> hoặc df -h -total
<vubuntor313> hoặc df -h --total
<vubuntor313> thì chỉ hiển thị có 4,3G
<vubuntor313> cũng thẻ nhớ đó lên win thì hiển thị 8G
<vubuntor313> vậy là sao các bạn nhỉ ?
<CoconutCrab> taast nhieen
<CoconutCrab> df là hiển thị file system
<CoconutCrab> chứ không phải thiết bị
<vubuntor313> nhưng khi cài xong
<vubuntor313> thấy cái  /dev/root đã chiếm 3,4G
<vubuntor313> nếu mình cài thêm các ứng dụng thì gần 4G là nó báo full ko cho cài nữa
<CoconutCrab> tất nhiên
<vubuntor313> vậy có cách nào để sử dụng vùng thẻ nhớ chưa dùng kia ko ?
<CoconutCrab> bạn dùng chương trình gì để cài lên thẻ nhớ?
<vubuntor313> mình dùng Win32 Disk imager
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> thế thì đúng rồi
<CoconutCrab> neeus nếu muốn cài bạn nên dùng unetbootin
<CoconutCrab> trong đó có mục dự trữ thêm bao dung lượng đĩa cho ubuntu
<vubuntor313> ok, để mình thử unetbootin
<_Tux__> CoconutCrab: hình như nhầm
<_Tux__> vubuntor313: đang muốn cài lên USB mà
<_Tux__> lol
<vubuntor313> ???
<CoconutCrab> thì đang chả cài lên usb còn gì
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor313> thẻ nhớ 8G bạn à
<vubuntor313> sau đó dùng thẻ nhớ này như chạy ubuntu luôn
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<CoconutCrab> dùng unetbootin
<vubuntor313> uh, để mình thử xem sao
<vubuntor559> em muốn cài photoshop(bằng wine) nhưng khi cài gặp lỗi.vậy em phải download thêm phần bổ trợ nào nữa để có thể cài được ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor559: bạn nên thử gimp khoảng 1 tháng đi rồi hãy tính chuyện cài photoshop trên linux
<vubuntor559> em dùng photo shop quen rồi ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor559: vậy quay về window mà dùng. khuyên thật lòng đấy.
<vubuntor559> tại sao ạ
<Stanley00> đơn giản vì photoshop không được viết để chạy trên linux. wine chỉ là giải pháp tạm thời thôi. tránh xa wine càng xa càng tốt
<vubuntor559> hiện tại là em muốn trải nghiệm một số thứ với wine,còn những phần mền viết cho win mà không nên chạy trên ubuntu thì thật buồn
<CoconutCrab> ầy
<CoconutCrab> cái cần dùng win thì dùng win luôn là nhanh nhất
<CoconutCrab> mất công tự trói mình chui sang lunix làm gì cho mất công mất sức
<Stanley00> chuẩn đấy... thế thì chả gọi là thử ubuntu được... mà như thế thì cài ubuntu vào nó khổ lắm.
 * Stanley00 dự chắc lại đến với linux vì bài tập, hoặc đại khái thế... buồn thật... haiz
<vubuntor559> vi tình yêu thôi
<vubuntor559> em biết đến ubuntu và dùng nó khi mới biết máy tính nhiều hơn win
<Stanley00> *tình yêu*? thế thì đừng có bắt Ubuntu làm mấy chuyện tào lao ấy.
<CoconutCrab> Ubuntu bắt nó giống Win sao nó tốt được
<CoconutCrab> kiểu gì vẫn chỉ là bắt chước
<CoconutCrab> đi với người yêu mới mà bắt ăn mặc  nói năng y hệt cô cũ
<vubuntor559> thế mà vẫn có người bỏ thời gian để viết phần mền cho những chuyện tào lao ấy
<CoconutCrab> chả bằng quay lại với cô cũ cho lành
<Stanley00> "vì tình yêu" mà lại "em dùng photo shop" quen rồi :-ss
<Stanley00> cái chuyện tào lao mà mình nói là *ép ubuntu chạy phần mềm của win* đấy.
<vubuntor559> ubuntu chu không phai oi gim
<CoconutCrab> oi gim là cái gì
<vubuntor559> gimp
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> người ta viết Ubuntu cho mục đích riêng người ta
<CoconutCrab> chứ không phải là để viết cho những nguời muốn dùng win mà không có $ mua win hay là bắt chước win
<vubuntor559> em muốn nói là nguoi viết wine
<Stanley00> ... hoặc là cho những người *yêu* ubuntu như bạn này... =))
<CoconutCrab> wine là để người ta hỗ trợ chuyển đổi dần qua Ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> chứ không phải là mini-windows trên UBuntu
<vubuntor559> thôi,dể em tự timg hiểu thêm vậy,chứ thees này thì còn lâu em mới chạy được
<vubuntor559> 23
<CoconutCrab> bai~
<Stanley00> chán vãi ra... thế này thì biết bao giờ mới khá lên nổi :(
<vubuntor604> Mình vẫn chưa biết tại sao thẻ nhớ của mình 8G mà sau khi build cái img ubuntu lên thì dùng lệnh df -h chỉ hiện có 4.3G
<vubuntor604> đã dùng thử unetbootin nhưng build xong ko boot được
 * _Tux__ boot ầm ầm
<CoconutCrab> phải format fat 32
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<Stanley00> vubuntor604: build bằng cách gì? với lại df -h không hiển thị dung lượng USB nha bạn :-ss
<vubuntor604> thẻ nhớ 8G
<vubuntor604> bây giờ cài chương trình lên
<vubuntor604> tới 4.3 là báo full
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor604: xóa partition đấy đi, tạo partition mới chiếm đầy thẻ nhớ, format sang dạng fat32 rồi dùng unetbootin cài
<vubuntor604> tới 4.3G là báo full
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<_Tux__> vubuntor604: có hiểu thế nào gọi là disk
<_Tux__> và thế nào gọi là phân vùng hem?
<vubuntor604> có chứ
<_Tux__> vubuntor604: thế thì làm như CoconutCrab bảo đi
<vubuntor604> đang làm rồi
<vubuntor604> à, máy của mình là 1 cái board nhúng, không phải là PC
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<CoconutCrab> hiểu
<CoconutCrab> thôi được rồi
<CoconutCrab> vậy thế này nhé
<CoconutCrab> dùng cái W32 disk imager đó, ghi ra thẻ nhớ
<CoconutCrab> sau đó cài gparted
<_Tux__> =)
<CoconutCrab> hay một vài cái partition editor nào đó
<CoconutCrab> expand cái filesystem đó ra hết
<_Tux__> :3
<CoconutCrab> thực ra thì làm thẳng trên linux cũng được
<vubuntor604> uh, build lần này ko được thì dùng cách đó
<vubuntor195> các anh cho em hỏi là: hiện em đang chia cho ổ swap 2Gb, bây giờ em tính xóa ổ swap này để gộp vào ô ext4 hiện tại, như vậy có được k ạ, có bị mất dữ liệu khi gộp lại không?
<_Tux__> vubuntor195: không
<_Tux__> cơ mà RAM to à mà xóa swap
<vubuntor195> k em dùng zram ak, mà dùng zram có tốt hơn swap k anh nhỉ?
<_Tux__> không hẳn tốt hơn
<vubuntor195> em đang dùng song song cả zram và swap thì thấy swap lúc nào cũng k được sử dụng cả, kiểu như là hđh nó ưu tiên cho zram trước thì phải
<_Tux__> vubuntor195: dùng zram thì đương nhiên nó dùng zram trước rồi lolz
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-13
<vubuntor828> may anh cho em hoi cai collab la gi vay
<CoconutCrab> không biết, chưa nghe bao giờ
<vubuntor828> quan ly source code - he thong quan ly www.collab.net dung de la gi
<CoconutCrab> bạn tự nêu tên nó ra
<CoconutCrab> bạn phải tự biết nó làm gì chứ?
<vubuntor828> cai nay cua thay cho em
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<CoconutCrab> thì làm theo đi?
<vubuntor828> nhưng em không biết nó dùng để làm gì cả
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<CoconutCrab> thì đó là bài tập của thầy giao
<CoconutCrab> phải tự tìm hiểu nó làm gì chứ
<CoconutCrab> không lẽ bạn giao bài tập lên đây nhờ làm hộ?
<vubuntor828> không em chỉ hỏi nó có công dụng gì mà thôi
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<CoconutCrab> http://www.collab.net/products
<CoconutCrab> bấm vào product
<CoconutCrab> nó ghi hết các tính năng của nó ra
<vubuntor290> mọi người ơi
<CoconutCrab> Æ¡i
<vubuntor290> coconut cho mình hỏi chút
<CoconutCrab> bạn hỏi gì thế?
<vubuntor290> mình cài ubuntu trên win 7,cài lại win 7 thì mất boot.
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor290> Mình có bị 1 lần,làm lại được bằng cách tạo 1 file ở ổ C
<CoconutCrab> bạn lên wiki hay forum tìm mục 'phục hồi grub' hoặc 'recover grub' nhé
<CoconutCrab> ủa
<CoconutCrab> mà đây là cài bằng wubi à?
<vubuntor290> ừ cài bằng wubi
<vubuntor290> giờ lâu rồi không nhớ,tìm không ra nữa.
<CoconutCrab> có một cách rất đơn giản
<CoconutCrab> là bạn tìm cái file ổ ảo của ubuntu trên ổ C
<CoconutCrab> copy ra chỗ khác
<CoconutCrab> rồi cài lại qua wubi
<CoconutCrab> sau đó copy đè cái file kia lên
<vubuntor290> ...bạn nói rõ hơn được không,mình gà lắm.
<CoconutCrab> ờ thì đâu trên ổ C
<CoconutCrab> có 1 file của wubi to to ấy
<CoconutCrab> thì copy file đó ra chỗ khác
 * CoconutCrab chưa dùng wubi bao giờ nên không biết chính xác tên và vị trí
<CoconutCrab> chỉ biết là nó có
<vubuntor290> ừ mình đang tim..
<vubuntor290> mình đang thử cách khác..thanks coconut nhé
<vubuntor531> may anh cho em hoi sao em su dung ubuntu ma may tinh em mo nong hon dung windows
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> vubuntor531: vì nó quản lý điện năng chưa tốt lắm
<vubuntor531> vay lam sao cho no het nong duoc
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> vubuntor531: vất nó vào tủ lạnh
<vubuntor531> lam sao cho no dung nong vay nay anh
#ubuntu-vn 2014-10-06
<vubuntor036> hi
<vubuntor036> có ai đang onl ko
<n0bawk> không có
<n0bawk> bạn có có cần gì thì để lại câu hỏi, sau đó mai vào hỏi lại sẽ có người trả lời :))
<vubuntor036> mình muốn cài ubuntu thay thế window, mình có thể cài bằng cách tạo ổ đĩa ảo gòi cài như windw được ko?
<n0bawk> được
<n0bawk> nhưng mà khi đó bạn phải boot boot loader của windows rồi mới vào ubuntu đc
<vubuntor036> bằng cách nào vậy
<n0bawk> bạn mount cái đĩa ubuntu down về
<n0bawk> vào ổ đĩa ảo
<n0bawk> rồi kích đúp nó tự cài cho bạn
<n0bawk> thế thôi
<vubuntor036> cám ơn bạn nhìu nhé
<n0bawk> ko có chi
<n0bawk> mình chuồn đây
<vubuntor381> devie, vui long dong cac ung dung dang su dung diem gan ket nay....
<vubuntor987> giup minh voi, minh dang cai ubuntu toi buoc phan vung thi dinh loi ko the cai tiep duoc
<vubuntor987> "chuong trinh cai dat can luu thay doi len bang phan vung dia, nhung ko the,....
<vubuntor987> la sao vay a
 * vubuntor960 cài hơm mắc lỗi bh :3
<vubuntor987> minh cai tu hdd, boot bang eassy bcd
<vubuntor987> may ko co o dia
<vubuntor960> hình như h này hong có siu nhơn nào trực support bạn ạ :)
<vubuntor987> buon thiet chu :(((
<vubuntor960> nhưng mờ tớ hong bít
<vubuntor960> bạn cài U bản nào
 * vubuntor960 ngày xưa cài U bằng CD h chả nhớ :D
#ubuntu-vn 2014-10-10
<vubuntor216> co ai o a
<vubuntor216> alo
#ubuntu-vn 2014-10-11
<vubuntor941> Xin chào, em hỏi chút là em có vài vsftpd, nếu đăng nhập với user và tạo file, thư mục, thì mình NHÌN THẤY. Nhưng mà nếu là do Apache (PHP) tạo ra thì lại không nhìn thấy. Nếu muốn nhìn thấy thì phải đăng nhập ssh hoặc là SFTP.  Còn FTP thì không.
<vubuntor941> Lúc không được em để quyền 777 nó cũng ko nhìn thấy. Mà file đó lúc : ls -l thì màu nó TÍM
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor941: bạn là sysadmin?
<vubuntor941> sysadmin :( em ko hiểu lắm
<vubuntor941> Em đang dùng CenOS 6.5 và vsftpd
<MrTuxHdb> ok
<MrTuxHdb> thế tự fix
<vubuntor941> Giả sử login với user: student qua fileZilla
<vubuntor941> thì tạo file, thư mục ok
<vubuntor941> nếu mà dùng form upload trong php thì lại ko nhìn thấy trong fileZilla
<vubuntor941> em chưa hiểu lăm với file: ls -l
<vubuntor941> có  loại màu xanh và Tím
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor941: bỏ cái chuyện màu xanh màu tím đi
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
<MrTuxHdb> cái đó chả chứng minh có chứa thông tin gì
<vubuntor941> Vậy em phải fix ntn?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor941: bạn biết quyền trên linux như nào không?
<MrTuxHdb> check thử nó đi
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor941> quền file đó em change lại là student:student
<vubuntor941> để chmod 777 rồi
<MrTuxHdb> đấy là chuyện của bạn
<vubuntor941> user student nếu qua ssh vẫn sửa, đọc đc file
<MrTuxHdb> câu chuyện chỉ đơn giản là permission + SELinux (nếu bật)
<vubuntor941> nhưng fileZilla FTP ko thấy file
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor941: bạn không hiểu những gì mình nói à :v
<vubuntor941> thế là mình phải chỉnh SElinux ???
<vubuntor941> permision thì toàn quyền của user đó rồi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor941: tại sao nó không list file được?
<vubuntor941> A hỏi thế thì chịu
<vubuntor941> người trả lời hỏi người đi hỏi
<MrTuxHdb> thế mới phải tự tìm hiểu
<MrTuxHdb> đm
<MrTuxHdb> nói thế thì tự giải quyết đi
<MrTuxHdb> đang hướng cho mà làm
<MrTuxHdb> thì kiểu đấy
<MrTuxHdb> i give up
<vubuntor941> Chuyên môn vãi, hướng đi mà chả hướng đc cái gì
<vubuntor941> hỏi ngược cả người hỏi
<MrTuxHdb> chả có tí tư duy mịa nào
<MrTuxHdb> định ăn sẵn thì quên di
<vubuntor941> Nếu a cũng giỏi + tư duy thì cần gì phải đi hỏi
<vubuntor941> Hướng ngu vl
<MrTuxHdb> LOL
<MrTuxHdb> thái độ kìa
<n0bawk> công nhận ngu vl
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<n0bawk> :))
 * officeCrab thò đầu ra
<officeCrab> lịch sự nhé
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor941: người ta bỏ tiền cho bạn làm công ăn lương
<MrTuxHdb> thế tụi tôi trả lời bạn có được trả tiền không :v
<MrTuxHdb> mà đm đây là channel #ubuntu-vn
<MrTuxHdb> chứ CentOS với vsftpd cmnđ?
<vubuntor941> Nếu làm free mà đòi hỏi thì đứng làm
<vubuntor941> Nếu từ thiện mà muốn cả đc lợi thì đừng từ thiện
<vubuntor941> nói nhìu, té cho lành
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor941: not free in beer
<n0bawk> nếu hỏi mà ko trả tiền
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor941: biến cmn đi
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<n0bawk> thì đừng đòi hỏi nhiều :)))
 * officeCrab gãi đầu 
<MrTuxHdb> sysad ngu như bò
<officeCrab> êu êu
<officeCrab> lịch sự tí nhé
<n0bawk> thôi stop
<MrTuxHdb> officeCrab: loại này đếu cần lịch sự anh ạ
<n0bawk> ai làm việc của người đó :))
<n0bawk> người ta mất công ngồi trả lời mình, mà còn thế này :))
<MrTuxHdb> 10:39  vubuntor941> Nếu làm free mà đòi hỏi thì đứng làm                                                                                                                            │ vubuntor941
<MrTuxHdb> 10:39  vubuntor941> Nếu từ thiện mà muốn cả đc lợi thì đừng từ thiện
<MrTuxHdb> n0bawk: ^
<n0bawk> hài
<vubuntor343> cho hỏi là xài dist-upgrade và upgrade từ update center có gì khác nhau không
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor343: dist= distro
<CuaUon> chắc là giống nhau hết
<MrTuxHdb> bình thường thì chả có gì khác biệt
<MrTuxHdb> :D
 * CuaUon ném đá bừa
<vubuntor343> cách đây 2 tiếng mình vừa dist-upgrade
<vubuntor343> thấy có linux-kernel*
<vubuntor343> và xong xuôi thì đống lib-gtk-3* bay sạch :T
<vubuntor343> phải restore snapshot từ liveCD
<CuaUon> :T là cái gì ta
<vubuntor343> emo thôi
<CuaUon> emo của gì vậy?
<CuaUon> :T
<vubuntor343> snapshot của timeshift nó bay tận 10 ngày trước
<vubuntor343> có còn hơn không
<CuaUon> hay nhỉ
<vubuntor343> xong xuôi lại full upgrade từ update center thì không thấy bị
<CuaUon> bạn up từ bản mấy lên bản mấy vậy?
<vubuntor343> để check log
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor343: vậy thì chắc chắn
<MrTuxHdb> là bạn xài repo ngoại lai
<MrTuxHdb> nên nó hỏi có remove conflict không
<MrTuxHdb> ok
<MrTuxHdb> and done
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor343> http://i.imgur.com/rvi5xLL.png
<vubuntor343> nãy dist-upgrade thấy cái đang chọn và cái dưới
<MrTuxHdb> oh sh!t
<MrTuxHdb> it's GNOME
 * MrTuxHdb give up
<CuaUon> trông thấy mấy cái noobslash
<vubuntor343> linux mint
<CuaUon> có vẻ dùng nhiều distro ngoài quá
<vubuntor343> chỉ cài theme và  icon từ noobslab
<CuaUon> mm
<vubuntor343> còn source của distro khác đâu có đụng
<CuaUon> hai cái đó giống nhau thôi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor343: mint hả
<CuaUon> có lẽ bạn nên thử 1 phát dist-upgrade lại
<CuaUon> và xem log
<MrTuxHdb> thế tèo là đúng rồi
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<CuaUon> xem nó có gì lạ không
<MrTuxHdb> mint nó policy không cho upgrade một đống thứ
<MrTuxHdb> vì break mà
<MrTuxHdb> Mint nó là thế
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor343> mới bị hôm nay chứ hôm qua dist-upgrade bình thường D:
<MrTuxHdb> for noob user
<MrTuxHdb> and noob
<MrTuxHdb> :3
 * CuaUon ôm noob distro
<vubuntor343> xài mint vì cinnamon desktop
<vubuntor343> hết
<MrTuxHdb> and it's break
<MrTuxHdb> the end
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor343> still have snapshot :T
<MrTuxHdb> and you're still fucked
<CuaUon> :3
 * CuaUon ôm distro noob 
 * CuaUon ôm vubuntor343 khóc
 * Dynamo ngoi ngoi le^n
<vubuntor343> meh http://i.imgur.com/Nn5Bzhd.png
<CuaUon> :3
<CuaUon> meh huh
<CuaUon> how meh?
<CuaUon> ( .ω.)
<CuaUon> ( •ω•)
<vubuntor343> (*ï¿£mï¿£)
<vubuntor343> http://i.imgur.com/FCogZn8.jpg
<Dynamo> bợn vubuntor343 này lắm hình hay nhể
<CuaUon> :3
<CuaUon> who knows
<vubuntor343> mới chuyển qua linux dc vài tháng nên bị chửi noob thì đành cười trừ (；￣Д￣）
<CuaUon> okay 3:
<CuaUon> trông mặt kia có giống cười đâu
<vubuntor343> cũng hông cười nổi (；￣Д￣）
<CuaUon> okay
<CuaUon> :3
<n0bawk> >:3
<vubuntor343> http://i.imgur.com/hgGMgsD.gif
<CuaUon_> wut nao :3
<vubuntor343> ngồi chơi thôi ((╬ಠิ﹏ಠิ))
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor343: https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTj6xw5uuHdzhL8H8WzmSjzXDwtJYJZuNBuqmhaI66AXHTU2SH-rA
 * CuaUon_ ôm bụng nằm ườn
<lewtds> hôm nay bên này vui thế
<OfficeCrab> trước ở đây cũng vui lứam
<OfficeCrab> sau mình đuổi đi hết
<OfficeCrab> :'3
<vubuntor343> @tux: http://i.imgur.com/wQBUBs8.jpg
 * OfficeCrab nằm ườn
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor343: no_more.webm
<OfficeCrab> back already?
<OfficeCrab> had a good nap?
<vubuntor083> perhaps
 * OfficeCrab chui vào xó
<vubuntor083> cho xin IRC của cái này
<vubuntor083> add vào hexchat cho tiện
<OfficeCrab> :3
<OfficeCrab> hay vô irc lắm huh?
<vubuntor083> cũng thường xuyên
<vubuntor083> kho anime với game toàn ở trỏng
<OfficeCrab> okay
<OfficeCrab> torrent ->
<vubuntor083> torrent hết seed thì *nhún vai*
 * MrTuxHdb seed là gì?
<OfficeCrab> okay.png 3:
 * OfficeCrab seeds MrTuxHdb 
<MrTuxHdb>  /t/
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<OfficeCrab> :3
<vubuntor083> seeders
<OfficeCrab> okay then
<OfficeCrab> have a pleasant stay
 * OfficeCrab bò vào ổ nằm
<vubuntor083> cho xin cái IRC http://i.imgur.com/X0TuIgp.png
<OfficeCrab> #ubuntu-vn
<MrTuxHdb> sao cứ thích paste cái link ảnh làm cái gì nhể
<MrTuxHdb> text
<MrTuxHdb> only plaintext pls
<OfficeCrab> okay.gif
<vubuntor083> network nào
<OfficeCrab> freenode
<OfficeCrab> tưởng lúc log vào nó ghi hết rồi còn gì
<Lunaria> ok :T
<OfficeCrab> :|
<CoconutCrab> konbawa
<Lunaria> konnichiwa
 * CoconutCrab chui vào chăn
<Lunaria> welcomeback
<GinCrab> wut back
 * GinCrab be here since 5
<Lunaria> then nothing :T
<Lunaria> nvm
<GinCrab> :¡
<LardCrab> done studying already?
<Lunaria> who :T
 * LardCrab trỏ trỏ
<Lunaria> hơn chục người + mới vào + không nói tên nên sợ lộn :T
<LardCrab> :T
<LardCrab> ủa mà dân anime cũng thích dùng linux à?
<Lunaria> xài bình thường mà
 * LardCrab thấy người ta toàn dùng windows thôi
<Lunaria> cũng mới chuyển sang linux hồi hè
<Lunaria> hì hì
<LardCrab> thế chuyển qua linux có gì hay mà chuyển vậy?
<Lunaria> full custom được chi tiết từng thứ
<LardCrab> ví dụ như?
 * LardCrab dùng linux toàn để mặc định :T
<Lunaria> http://s22.postimg.org/6fgyknvun/Screenshot_from_2014_10_11_12_15_26.png
<Lunaria> http://s27.postimg.org/3zvg45gn5/Screenshot_from_2014_10_11_13_26_20.png
<Lunaria> thích simple + dark
<Lunaria> mà bên windows ngồi custom chán cũng chả được như ý muốn
<MrTuxHdb> nước_ốc.jpg
<LardCrab> ủa kia là arch mà
<Lunaria> *phẩy tay*
<LardCrab> có phải mint đâu
<Lunaria> fake theme
<Lunaria> mint đó
<Lunaria> + software source + built-in drivers + lightweight + blahblahblah
<Lunaria> + terminal
<Lunaria> dễ thương cực :T
<Lunaria> nói gì nghe đó :T
<Lunaria> đỡ mất công bấm chuột
<MrTuxHdb> hô hô
<LardCrab> okay :3
<Lunaria> có thử qua vài distro ubuntu-based khác trước khi cài mint
<Lunaria> mà test qua thì chỉ thích cinnamon desktop :T
<LardCrab> okay :3
<LardCrab> thế thì tốt
 * LardCrab toàn dùng mặc định
<LardCrab> thôi đi coi animu
<Lunaria> không ảnh hưởng gì lắm nhưng khi gdisk -l /dev/sda thì có 1 dòng là
<Lunaria> Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.
<Lunaria> GPT mà có MBR protective là thế nào ạ :T
<MrTuxHdb> là ngon rồi
<MrTuxHdb> xóa hết đi không sao
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<Lunaria> xùy xùy
<LardCrab> tức là theo chuẩn GPT
<LardCrab> nhưng vẫn có 1 cái MBR
<LardCrab> để tránh các chương trình cổ nó đọc phải\
<LardCrab> nó lại đòi format
<Lunaria> bị 2 lần format toàn HDD vì gpt/mbr với bios/uefi rồi nên lâu lâu hơi ngán vụ dual boot :T
<n0bawk> +1 xoá hết
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> clean is good
<Lunaria> 2 lần luôn rồi ấy chứ :T
 * MrTuxHdb bảo từ đầu rồi mờ
<Lunaria> hồi trước bị thôi
<Lunaria> giờ thì cứ /home còn thì máy còn
<Lunaria> cỡ nào cũng recover được
<MrTuxHdb> Lunaria: tự tin thế
<MrTuxHdb> haha
 * LardCrab nằm ườn
<LardCrab> life is good
<Lunaria> noob thì sửa kiểu của noob
<Lunaria> tạo backup và snapshot :T
<LardCrab> cool er :3
<LardCrab> bạn đang học hay làm nghề gì mà biết nhiều món vậy
<Lunaria> còn là học sinh thôi :T
<LardCrab> okay
 * MrTuxHdb là culi Chợ Giời
<LardCrab> học sinh tỉnh nào vậy
<Lunaria> ơ thì... đà lạt :T
<LardCrab> đà lạt hử
<LardCrab> okay
 * LardCrab trốn trốn khỏi cao nguyên
<MrTuxHdb> Lunaria: thế có đồng hương đấy
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<n0bawk> who who
<Lunaria> *cuốn gói khỏi núi*
<MrTuxHdb> n0bawk: ;)
<Lunaria> còn bạn tux thì biết tính từ khi đọc trên forum rồi nên toàn cười trừ :T
<n0bawk> ok
<n0bawk> chả ai biết mình, sướng thế chứ :D
<MrTuxHdb> Lunaria: cười nhiều quá răng nó lạnh đấy
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> lol Dropbox update liên tục trong 2 ngày
<MrTuxHdb> ồ
<MrTuxHdb> như nhầm channel
<LardCrab> he he
<Lunaria> cái :T đại khái giống như
<Lunaria> http://www.zerochan.net/1644656
<SuperLuserv2> [ Konpaku Youmu/#1644656 - Zerochan ] - www.zerochan.net
<LardCrab> :I <--- cái này trông hay hơn
<Lunaria> cái nào cũng thế thôi mà :I
<LardCrab> khác mà
<Lunaria> 1 cái nhìn thẳng với 1 cái nhìn nghiêng :I
 * LardCrab tưởng cái :T là mặt bị đấm vào
<Lunaria> ;test phát
<vubuntor110> alo
#ubuntu-vn 2015-10-07
<MrOrdinaire> mọi người có thể cho em hỏi hiện giờ bộ gõ tiếng Việt nào đang được maintained vậy?
<MrOrdinaire> em lên thì thấy ibus-unikey ko còn được maintain mấy năm rồi
<MrOrdinaire> qua ibus-bogo thì thấy ngưng maintain mấy tháng
<MrTuxHdb> ibus-unikey không được maintain những vẫn gõ bt nhá
<MrTuxHdb> còn ibus-bogo thì không biết
 * MrTuxHdb đang xài fcitx vì thằng ibus mới hơi mất dạy
<MrOrdinaire> nhưng ibus-unikey dạo này crashed nhiều quá
<MrOrdinaire> phải restart mãi
<MrTuxHdb> 15.04?
<MrOrdinaire> yup
<MrTuxHdb> fcitx ftw
<MrOrdinaire> fcitx có gì hay hơn ibus vậy, MrTuxHdb?
<MrTuxHdb> gõ được Tiếng Việt
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrOrdinaire> ko cần thông qua plugin như ibus ah?
<MrOrdinaire> theo như https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fcitx thì cũng phải thông qua fcitx-unikey mà
<SuperLuserv3> [WIKIPEDIA] Fcitx | "Fcitx ([ˈfaɪtɪks], Chinese: 小企鹅输入法) is an input method framework with extension support for the X Window System that supports multiple input method engines including Pinyin transcription, table-based input methods (e.g. Wubi method), fcitx-chewing for Traditional Chinese, fcitx-keyboard for layout-based..."
<MrOrdinaire> vậy đâu khác gì ibus đâu
<MrTuxHdb> MrOrdinaire: định nghĩa thông qua plugin?
<MrTuxHdb> cứ như là input method nào cũng support Tiếng Việt á
<MrOrdinaire> tại em ko hiểu ibus khác gì với fcitx
<MrTuxHdb> MrOrdinaire: nghĩ xem cái bộ gõ nào support Tiếng Việt đầu tiên? ngoài mấy bộ gõ của dân VN?
<MrTuxHdb> fcitx nó hơn ibus vì nó stable
<MrTuxHdb> gõ được trên 15.04 mà éo cần chửi rủa
<MrTuxHdb> có thế thôi
<MrOrdinaire> oh, cám ơn MrTuxHdb nha :)
<MrOrdinaire> nếu ibus-unikey hay crash và không còn được maintain nữa thì sao guide https://github.com/Ubuntu-VN/wiki/wiki/G%C3%B5-ti%E1%BA%BFng-Vi%E1%BB%87t lại đặt nó ở trên fcitx-unikey vậy?
<SuperLuserv3> [ Gõ tiếng Việt · Ubuntu-VN/wiki Wiki · GitHub ] - github.com
#ubuntu-vn 2015-10-09
<vubuntor764> hello Administrator !
<vubuntor764> good morning !
<vubuntor764> Máy mình cài windows 7 . Sau đó cài Ubuntu chia phân vùng riêng  để chạy.
<vubuntor764> Khi Boot vào -> nó hiện hệ thống boot ubuntu - win7
<vubuntor764> Bây giờ mình muốn cài win10 thế cho Win7
<vubuntor764> vậy : cái màn hình boot kia cóbi5 ảnh hưởng không ? xin mọi người chỉ giáo ! xinc ảm ơn
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor764: đương nhiên là bị ảnh hưởng
<MrTuxHdb> bạn search Google
<MrTuxHdb> fix grub2 tiếng việt
<MrTuxHdb> làm theo hướng dẫn đó khi cài xong Win10 là được
<vubuntor764> i would thank you so much!
#ubuntu-vn 2015-10-10
<MrTuxHdb> má
<MrTuxHdb> codejs thấy phiêu quá đi
<MrTuxHdb> Firefox chạy 1 kiểu Chrome chạy 1 kiểu
<MrTuxHdb> haha
<lewtds> now you feel my pain >: ))
<MrTuxHdb> éo sao bắt nổi cái event
<MrTuxHdb> điên vl
<CoconutCrab> why here?
<MrTuxHdb> cố tí xem sao
<MrTuxHdb> không thì nhờ các sn
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: http://thuandt.ngrok.io
<MrTuxHdb> em dùng jstree
<MrTuxHdb> plugin dnd (drag n drop)
<MrTuxHdb> em không làm sao bắt được cái event khi drag xong
<MrTuxHdb> drop xong
<MrTuxHdb> em cần post cái data lên
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng catch mãi không được cái event
<vubuntor994> Các bác cho em hỏi cài stardict bị lỗi there is many spelling errors ! sữa như thế nào vậy ?
<vubuntor994> giúp mình với
<vubuntor660> Xin chao Admin, hien tai minh cai Genymotion. Khi minh them bo chay ao moi, no bao loi The file is corrupt. Admin giup minh voi. Minh xin cam on
<vubuntor098> Tôi cài ubuntu 14.04, không sử dụng được tính năng gõ tắt (tự động sửa lỗi) trong LibreOffice.
<vubuntor381> xin chào các pro
<vubuntor381> tôi đã cài được touchpad-indicator rồi nhưng không khởi động được để cấu hình
<vubuntor381> có pro nào biết cách khắc phục không xin giúp đỡ
<vubuntor381> tôi cài ubuntu 14.04.3
<vubuntor381> lúc trước tôi cài bản 12.04.3 thì ok
<vubuntor381> sau khi chuyển về 14.04.3 mới đây thì không làm cách nào được
<vubuntor381> xin giúp đỡ
<vubuntor381> khi vào Could not install the full language support  Transaction failed: Package dependencies cannot be resolved  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  thunderbird-locale-en: Depends: thunderbird (>= 1:31.7.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) but 1:31.8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 is to be installed thunderbird-locale-vi: Depends: thunderbird (>= 1:31.7.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) but 1:31.8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 is to be 
<vubuntor381> có ai biết cách chỉ giúp với
<vubuntor381> sao ubuntu 14.04.3 lại bị lỗi tùm lum thế này
<vubuntor381> buzzi
<vubuntor381> đáng lẽ ra phải khắc phục được hết các lỗi mới đúng chứ
<vubuntor381> a lô a lô a lô a lô
<vubuntor381> có ai ở đó không?
<lewtds> ping CoconutCrab
<lewtds> vubuntor381 đang dùng mirror của FPT à?
<vubuntor381> Đúng rồi
<lewtds> đổi đi
<lewtds> lỗi là do cái mirror đó đấy
<vubuntor381> để thử xem sao
<lewtds> nó k đồng bộ hết các gói của ubuntu
<vubuntor381> vậy còn cái touchpad thì bị làm sao vậy
<vubuntor381> không chạy
<vubuntor381> a lô a lô a lô
<vubuntor381> buzzi
<lewtds> chạy nó từ dòng lệnh xem có xuất hiện output gì k
<vubuntor381> vậy gõ lệnh như thế nào
<vubuntor381> tôi gõ touchpad nó không báo gì
<lewtds> đầu tiên là tìm xem gói đó nó cài những file gì
<lewtds> file nào mà nằm trong thư mục /usr/bin hoặc /bin là file chạy được từ dòng lệnh
<lewtds> dpkg -L <tên gói> để liệt kê file trong gói
<vubuntor381> cái vụ này thì chịu rồi đây, gõ xong nó ra rất nhiều
<vubuntor381> PC:~$ dpkg -L touchpad-indicator  /. /usr /usr/lib /usr/lib/python2.7 /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/touchpad_indicator-1.0.5.egg-info /usr/share /usr/share/applications /usr/share/applications/extras-touchpad-indicator.desktop /usr/share/doc /usr/share/doc/touchpad-indicator /usr/share/doc/touchpad-indicator/copyright /usr/share/doc/touchpad-indicator/changelog.Debian.gz /usr/share/glib-2.0 
<lewtds> có lệnh touchpad-indicator mà
<lewtds> bạn chưa nhìn kỹ trong cái danh sách đó thì phải
<vubuntor381> mong banj chi giup
<lewtds> thế gõ touchpad-indicator vào terminal rồi enter k ra gì à?
<vubuntor381> dung roi
<vubuntor381> PC:~$ touchpad-indicator touchpad-indicator: command not found
<lewtds> bạn mở file /usr/share/applications/extras-touchpad-indicator.desktop
<lewtds> ra xem có dòng Exec k
<lewtds> nội dung dòng đấy chính là lệnh mà nó dùng để chạy
<vubuntor381> khong co dong exe...
<lewtds> thế thì chịu rồi
<lewtds> bạn dùng cái đó để làm gì?
<vubuntor381> tôi khóa chuột cảm ứng
<vubuntor381> trên laptop
<vubuntor381> phải chạy cái touchpad-indicator lên mới khóa được,
<vubuntor381> khi cắm chuột ngoài vào thì nó sẽ tự khóa
#ubuntu-vn 2016-10-11
<vubuntor508> join
#ubuntu-vn 2016-10-16
<p4p3> hi
#ubuntu-vn 2018-10-12
<Dexarv> Chào buổi tối
<Dexarv> mình mới sử dụng Ubuntu, cho mình hỏi, nếu muốn lập trình nodejs backend thì cần cài những gì?
#ubuntu-vn 2018-10-14
<BakkieCrab> huh
